# Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September


*Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen C+R und Trophäenangeln​*
Nachdem spendensammelnde Tierrechtsektierer schon lange Angler und das Angeln auf der Abschussliste haben, macht sich nun der Tierschutzbund auf den gleichen Weg.

http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release

Dass es dabei nicht nur um das Angeln in Anlagen geht, sondern auch grundsätzlich z. B. um zurückgesetzte Karpfen, ist hier ein zusätzlicher Punkt. 



			
				Pressemeldung Tierschutzbund schrieb:
			
		

> *Töten auf Raten: „Catch and Release“
> 
> Neues Kampagnenmotiv zum des Tags des Fisches*
> 
> ...





Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rotbart (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

"Töten auf Raten" - das geschieht mit dem Kulturgut Angeln auch, und jeder weitere Sargnagel wird von uns akzeptiert - und im schlimmsten Falle sogar noch beklatscht.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hut ab, gute Arbeit.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> "Töten auf Raten" - das geschieht mit dem Kulturgut Angeln auch, und jeder weitere Sargnagel wird von uns akzeptiert - und im schlimmsten Falle sogar noch beklatscht.



ja logo, siehe den beifall bei der leidigen forellenpuff-diskussion.
irgendwann wird in der tat auch der letzte besserangler nichts mehr zu beklatschen haben.

jau, hiermit relativier´ ich vielleicht doch noch mal meine aussage in einem anderen faden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Geile Kampagne. Sehr gut gemacht, kurz und prägnant dargestellt. Von dieser Art Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kann sich der DAFV und die meisten LV eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden. 

Leider !!!!

Nur zur Erinnerung:

Wolfgang Apel, langjähriger Präsident und nun Ehrenpräsident des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes ist genau die Person, mit der sich der LSFV Schleswig Holstein, hier federführend Herr Vollborn, seinerzeit verbrüdert hat, um gegen den Tourischein vorzugehen. Herr Apel hat daraus sicher was gelernt.


----------



## Siever (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Was wollen die damit bezwecken? Ein Verbot von C&R??|muahah:


Können die sich nicht für sinnvollere Tierschutzsachen engagieren?? Oder einfach mal aufhören, ewig alle Menschen moralisch bekehren zu wollen?!


----------



## 9Auge (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Mal wieder ne Hetzkampagne gegen Angler. Immer wieder schön zu lesen das Verallgemeinert wird. 
Aber Hauptsache auf der HP ist der Spendenbutton unmöglich zu übersehen, damit weitere Schritte für den "Tierschutz" ergriffen werden können.
Das die Natur um einiges härter ist als der großteil der Angler gegenüber Fischen, soll wohl durch Vermenschlichung Mitleid erregen und das Geldpolster auf deren Konten anwachsen lassen.
Hätte ich noch Mageninhalt, könnte ich jetzt nicht weiterschreiben.


----------



## captn-ahab (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Siever schrieb:


> Was wollen die damit bezwecken? Ein Verbot von C&R??|muahah:
> 
> 
> Können die sich nicht für sinnvollere Tierschutzsachen engagieren?? Oder einfach mal aufhören, ewig alle Menschen moralisch bekehren zu wollen?!



Nein, man muss seine moralische Überlegenheit jedem aufs Brot schmieren! 

*Woran erkennt man auf einer Party einen Veganer?

Keine Sorge, er wirds dir in den ersten 10 MInuten erzählen!

*Langsam nerven mich solche Leute nur noch*.........
*


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Sehr gelungenes Kampagnenmotiv, Props an die Kreation!


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ein funktionierender Bundesverband würde mit einer Abmahnung auf diese Kampagne reagieren.
Die Behauptung, das Fische im Maul schmerzempfinlich sind ist wissenschaftlicht nicht belegt. Ebenso das Schmerzempfinden der Fische allgemein.
Der Hauptgrund des Wiederspruchs wird vielen hier nicht gefalllen.
Aber C&R muss nicht abgeschafft werden weil es auf Grund der bestehenden gesetzeslage de Facto schon verboten ist. Angler die C&R aktiv betreiben verstoßen gegen bestehendes Recht. Hier werden aber alle Angler an den Pranger gestellt und impliziert, alle Angler wären Gesetzesbrecher.
Es macht auch keinen Sinn, dasss jetzt wieder alle losjammern dass C&R eigentlich gute Taten sind.
Erklärt das den Abgeordneten eures Vertrauens in Bund und Land und wenn sie euch Glauben schenken werden sie die Gesetze ändern.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Siever schrieb:


> Was wollen die damit bezwecken? Ein Verbot von C&R??|muahah:
> 
> 
> Können die sich nicht für sinnvollere Tierschutzsachen engagieren?? Oder einfach mal aufhören, ewig alle Menschen moralisch bekehren zu wollen?!



Was die damit bezwecken wollen?
Angeln verbieten - ohne Ausnahme! 

Es gibt für die keine "guten Angler". Es gibt keine Angelart, welche toleriert oder gefordert wird.

Sieht man ja auch direkt auf der Kampagnen-Seite:


> So können Sie helfen:
> 
> Es gibt sinnvollere und tierfreundlichere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als das Angeln!
> 
> ...


 
C&R und Trophäenangeln sind der Aufhänger dafür, weil das neben dem Wettangeln unsere "schwächsten" Flanken sind.  

Leider gibt es in der Anglerschaft genügend Leute denen diese doch relativ offensichtliche Taktik "zu hoch" ist, und die auch hier wieder applaudieren werden, weil sie ja auch gegen Catch & Release sind. 

Ansonsten hat Ralle leider Recht:
Die Kampagne ist vorbildlich gemacht. Besser geht es kaum.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Siever schrieb:


> Was wollen die damit bezwecken? Ein Verbot von C&R??|muahah:



Naja, vielleicht, dieses existiert bisher ja nur auf dem Papier (und schwarz auf weiß meines Wissens nur in zwei Bundesländern), mit Ausnahme weniger hardcore-unmodern-kontrollierten Angelstrecken.

Grüße JK


----------



## mcl (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Endlich sind alle anderen Probleme der Menscheit gelöst! Nun können wir uns endlich dem Haken von Fischen widmen! Da ja nun in Afrika kein Hunger mehr herrscht da unsere Schweine kein Getreide aus anderen Ländern mehr brauchen um Fett zu werden solten wir uns erstmal darum kümmern da es ja auch keine kriege mehr gibt....
Es ist nicht so dass ich reines C+R gut finde aber haben die nix wichtigeres zu tun???? Sollten sich umbennen in Menschenschutzbund und mal was sinnvolles tun...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> C&R und Trophäenangeln sind der Aufhänger dafür, weil das neben dem Wettangeln unsere "schwächsten" Flanken sind.



Richtig bemerkt. 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es in der Anglerschaft genügend Leute denen diese doch relativ offensichtliche Taktik "zu hoch" ist, und die auch hier wieder applaudieren werden, weil sie ja auch gegen Catch & Release sind.



Aber falsch fortgedacht. Wenn man auf dem freien Feld nicht gewinnen kann, muss man im Wald kämpfen - wusste Arminius schon...


----------



## vermesser (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> den Abgeordneten eures Vertrauens in Bund und Land und wenn sie euch Glauben schenken werden sie die Gesetze ändern.



 

Der war gut!!

Wenn Wahlen etwas ändern würden, wären sie verboten  .


----------



## Siever (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

In allen Bereichen des Lebens wollen uns vermeintliche Gutmenschen, unreflektiert, naiv und offensiv bekehren. Geht es um Politik, Ernährung, Tierhaltung usw.  . Und es kotzt mich soooo an!!!! Und dann betrifft es immer wieder auch noch mein größtes Hobby...
Diese Welt ist ein schlechter Ort für Gutmenschen. Dass die das selbst nicht merken...

Ich gründe eine Kampagne gegen Gutmenschen...  .


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Wolfgang Apel, langjähriger Präsident und nun Ehrenpräsident des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes ist genau die Person, mit der sich der LSFV Schleswig Holstein, hier federführend Herr Vollborn, seinerzeit verbrüdert hat, um gegen den Tourischein vorzugehen. Herr Apel hat daraus sicher was gelernt.


Die Geister, die ich rief..................


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Siever schrieb:


> In allen Bereichen des Lebens wollen uns vermeintliche Gutmenschen, unreflektiert, naiv und offensiv bekehren. Geht es um Politik, Ernährung, Tierhaltung usw.  . Und es kotzt mich soooo an!!!! Und dann betrifft es immer wieder auch noch mein größtes Hobby...
> Diese Welt ist ein schlechter Ort für Gutmenschen. Dass die das selbst nicht merken...
> 
> Ich gründe eine Kampagne gegen Gutmenschen...  .



Wenn es beim Meinungsaustausch bleibt ist dies im Grunde kein Problem.
freies Land in dem jeder seine Meinung frei äussern darf.
Hier wird aber seit Jahren eine Kampagne gefahren die auf Terror beruht.
In Form vom Körperverletzungen, Sachbeschädigungen, Hausfriedensbruch, Stalking etc.


----------



## Siever (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> freies Land in dem jeder seine Meinung frei äussern darf...


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Nur leider findet oft weder ein Meinungsaustausch, noch eine Diskussion oder ein Dialog statt und alles wird als "die Wahrheit" verkauft - mit der Forderung nach Restriktionen und Gesetzesänderungen auf Kosten "Andersdenkender". Das nervt!


----------



## gründler (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Insider:

*Werbung in ne Medien die tage beobachten ^^*






Ps: Von der Kampagne wüssten einige unserer """Vertreter""" schon vor Wochen...man solle da nix drauf geben....... 


Ein Ferienhaus in NL zb.gibt es schon ab ca.25.000€ Kaufpreis........


#h|rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Ein Ferienhaus in NL zb.gibt es schon ab ca.25.000€ Kaufpreis........


Na ich weiß nicht, ob "Verpissen" die richtige Reaktion auf solche Anfeindungen ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Und dann geben immer noch einige ihr gutes Geld als Spende an solche Organisationen und schaufeln sich ihr eigenes Grab. #t|uhoh:#d


----------



## Siever (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wenn man "Tierschutz in den Niederlanden" googelt, könnte man evtl. davon ausgehen, dass die auch irgendwann erkennen, dass auch unter Wasser Tiere leben und dann alles verboten wird...  .


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Insider:
> 
> *Werbung in ne Medien die tage beobachten ^^*
> 
> ...



Die haben ja auch keine Argumente dagegen. Was sollen se dann auch sagen?
Haben doch vor 30... Jahren (Droste) auch so geschrien und tun es heute noch.|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht, ob "Verpissen" die richtige Reaktion auf solche Anfeindungen ist?
> 
> Jürgen



Absolut nicht. Der Feind kennt keine Grenzen.  

@siever

Du musst auf niederländisch googeln ..nicht auf Deutsch.


----------



## gründler (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht, ob "Verpissen" die richtige Reaktion auf solche Anfeindungen ist?
> 
> Jürgen


 
Verpissen nicht,aber wir sollten uns langfristig schon mal nach Alternativen umschauen.

Man wird durch Medien und co.das Nichtangelnde Volk schon auf Kurs bringen,das gleiche ist bei der Jagd sowie bei Nutzviehhaltung geplant.

Auf der letzten Internen Versammlung eines Petra Anhängervereins wurden genauste Abläufe geplant wie man die Ziele von innen heraus bekämpft und die Angler/Jäger/Landwirte.......usw. mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlägt.

Aber was wissen schon so leute wie ich,alles nur bla bla und uns passiert ja schon nix wenn wir ""ordentlich"" Angeln gehen.

Bald werdet ihr hören Essen kann man kaufen Angeln und Jagd ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß..... 


Der feind ist schon im Schützengraben und legt an,wir drehen uns um gucken diesen noch an und spielen trotzdem weiter Skat als wäre nichts gewesen.

Heinrich hast du 18? Jo hab ich.... 20? Jo hab ich auch ....bum Kopfschuss von hinten.....Heinrich Spiel du....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Und das sind die (Ver)Treter der organisierten Angelfischerei...

Da brauchts keinen Tierschutzbund oder Peta....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Verpissen nicht,aber wir sollten uns langfristig schon mal nach Alternativen umschauen.
> 
> Man wird durch Medien und co.das Nichtangelnde Volk schon auf Kurs bringen,das gleiche ist bei der Jagd sowie bei Nutzviehhaltung geplant.
> 
> ...



Bald? Dies hört/ liest man bereits jetzt schon.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Verpissen nicht,aber wir sollten uns langfristig schon mal nach Alternativen umschauen.


...bzw. was in der hinterhand haben, bin da leider ganz bei dir.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich bin überzeugt: 

Früher oder später müssen wir alle auf illegales Guerilla-Angeln umstellen (die Frage ist nur, wie lange es bis dahin noch dauert).

Dafür jedoch sind kunterbunte Ruten, Bling-Bling-Rollen und Stylekluft komplett unbrauchbar - dann ist Stealth-Schwarz angesagt, von Kopf bis Fuß.

Und eine möglicht mobile Ausrüstung, die sofortige Flucht ermöglicht.

Parallel ist natürlich auch tunlichst auf Knicklichter, E-Bissanzeiger usw. zu verzichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Aus 2011:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessante Fundstücke zu der Diskussion aus dem Forum des Landesverbandes hab ich noch aufgestöbert.
> ..................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldhesse (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Meine 2 cents.
Zunächst einmal trifft die Anzeige den Protest den man erreichen will. Dabei übertreibt und dramatisiert sie auch, genau so wie eine Kampagne eben aufgebaut sein muss.

Ich verstehe die Diskussion und Härte im großen Teil auch gar nicht. Für mich ist die Sache eigentlich schon während der Fischereiausbildung klar geworden. Ich angel aus Spaß und dem Hobby heraus. Ich angel nicht aus dem Bewusstsein heraus den Fisch zu verwerten. Das ist in DE in der Form so nicht erlaubt und das ist mir bewusst, ich habe mich dennoch entschieden dies so zu handhaben.

Mir ist bewusst, dass ich lebenden Wesen nachstelle und diese jage und der Erfolg ist für mich die "Überlistung" der Natur und der Erfolg in der erfolgreichen Jagd. Dabei ist mir absolut bewusst, dass Fische ein Gehirn besitzen welches Schmerz verarbeitet. Über die Verarbeitung der Signale wird jeher gestritten und interpretationen sind mir es nicht mehr Wert darüber zu philosophieren. Inwiefern dies "Leid" ist, muss jeder für sich selbst betrachten- Für mich ganz persönlich ist es ein Leid was die Tiere erleiden, jedoch sicher nicht in Form und Art wie wir Menschen es erleiden würden.

C&R sehe ich als Möglichkeit und Chance dem Tier das beste Wohl zu ermöglichen, trotz der Gegebenheit und gerade wegen der Gegebenheit, dass ich meinen Spaß mit dem Lebewesen hatte. Sitzt der Haken tief, erlöse ich das Tier und verwerte nach Möglichkeit. Sitzt der Haken gut, bekommt das Tier seine zweite Chance. Diese Wahlmöglichkeit halte ich ethisch gesehen generell in fast allen Fällen für sinnvoller was den Tierschutz anbelangt als alles abzustechen was anbeißt.


----------



## uwe2855 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich kann den gut gemachten Mist von dem Tierschutzbund nicht nachvollziehen. Der Tag des Fisches ist vom WWF und dem MSC -Programm ins Leben gerufen worden. Beide fordern einen nachhaltigen Fischfang. Im Prinzip u. A. gegen Netzfischerei und für die Langleinenfischerei. Bei der Langleinenfischerei wird nicht nur sehr selektiv gefischt, sondern die Fische werden auch besser „behandelt“.
http://www.planet-wissen.de/sendung...einfischhaendlerschwimmtgegendenstrom110.html
Dabei ist auch die Qualität des Fischfleisches wesentlich besser. 
Sie erleiden auch nicht den qualvollen Erstickungstod in den verschiedenen Netzen.
Was nun der Tierschutzbund daraus macht, ist völlig daneben. Eigentlich bedeutet Angeln ebenfalls nachhaltige und selektive Fischerei. Wobei der gefangene Fisch ein hervorragendes Nahrungsmittel ist. Ergo müsste der Tierschutzbund das Angeln, wie der WWF die Langleinenfischerei, lobend erwähnen und fördern. Wenn sie nur gegen Catch and Release schimpfen könnte ich das ja noch verstehen. Leider ist dieser Rundumschlag sehr medienwirksam und schadet unserem Ansehen ganz  erheblich. Da frag ich mich mal wieder: Wo ist unser Verband mit einer Richtigstellung?

Uwe


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich mal wieder: Wo ist unser Verband mit einer Richtigstellung?



Da, wo er bei solchen Themen
bekanntermaßen immer ist:

Mit dem Kopf im Sand !

Worin er anbiedernderweise bei div." Schützern "noch stecken könnte,überlasse ich deiner Phantasie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4393574#post4393574


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Ich kann den gut gemachten Mist von dem Tierschutzbund nicht nachvollziehen. Der Tag des Fisches ist vom WWF und dem MSC -Programm ins Leben gerufen worden. Beide fordern einen nachhaltigen Fischfang. Im Prinzip u. A. gegen Netzfischerei und für die Langleinenfischerei. Bei der Langleinenfischerei wird nicht nur sehr selektiv gefischt, sondern die Fische werden auch besser „behandelt“.
> http://www.planet-wissen.de/sendung...einfischhaendlerschwimmtgegendenstrom110.html
> Dabei ist auch die Qualität des Fischfleisches wesentlich besser.
> Sie erleiden auch nicht den qualvollen Erstickungstod in den verschiedenen Netzen.
> ...




Das sehe ich ganz genauso und es beweist mal wieder, dass es nur um Macht, Einflussnahme, Lobbyismus, Geld verdienen geht, denn was der Tierschutzbund hier macht ist doch ein Witz. Die paar Angler, die es überhaupt gibt und die paar Fische, die sie fangen und mal egal was sie damit machen, sind doch im Vergleich zur industriellen Fischerei, im Vergleich zur Tierquälerei bei Massentierhaltung etc. ein ....|kopfkrat ....völlig unbedeutend.
Lohnt sich eigentlich realistisch nicht, da eine Tüte aufzublasen, zumindest nicht, wenn man aufrichtig, ehrlich wäre.
Das Ganze ist schon zahlenmäßig zu betrachten, wei ein Sandkorn in der Wüste.
Das der Tierschutzbund hier Angler angreift, ist so wie wenn ein Erwachsener Kleinkinder verprügelt.
Hätten Sie ernsthafte Ziele müssten Sie sich mal richtige Gegner vornehmen, wo zahlenmäßig auch von echter Sauerei gesprochen werden kann, aber man hat ja keine Eier und ist verlogen dazu.

Ich will nix beschönigen, so mancher C&R- ler geht mir auch auf den Sack, nämlich jene, wo du auch schonmal neben dran stehst und sagen musst:


Junge jetzt sie zu, dass du fertig wirst. Ein Bild reicht doch und überhaupt, mach doch nicht solange rum.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch, dass er dir aus der Hand springt und du ihn im Dreck panierst.
Man, Idiot, hättest du nicht vorher die Pfoten nass machen können bevor du den Fisch anfasst?!
Ey Alter, wer hat dir Vollpfosten eigentlich hakenlösen beigebracht, dass du ihm nicht die Lippe weggerupft hast ist alles.
Man du Depp, jetzt hast du den Mist auch noch so ins Netz gestellt, dass ja jeder sieht, was du gefangen hast. Deinem Geltungsbedürfnis nach, fehlen dir doch in der Hose mindestens 10 cm.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Manchem scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass es in unserem Land weniger darauf ankommt, *was* man tut, sondern *warum *man es tut.

Da können zwei Handlungen absolut identisch sein, ja eine sogar wesentlich schlimmer als die andere. Verdammt wird die Intention.

Es nutzt überhaupt nichts darauf hinzuweisen, dass andere Arten der Fischerei viel schlimmer sind, dass selbst gefangener Fisch die ökologisch beste Variante ist, usw.

Unser Verbrechen ist, dass wir Spass am angeln haben und die Angelfischerei nicht auf Beutemachen reduzieren.

Klingt komisch, ist es aber auch.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manchem scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass es in unserem Land weniger darauf ankommt, *was* man tut, sondern *warum *man es tut.
> 
> Da können zwei Handlungen absolut identisch sein, ja eine sogar wesentlich schlimmer als die andere. Verdammt wird die Intention.
> 
> ...




Das ist echt so! Total Panne, aber wahr.#q


----------



## bream (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Also ich unterstütze solche Kampagnen soweit, dass ich sage, dass die ganze Karpfenangelszene abgeschafft werden sollte, denn das hat tatsächlich nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun. Im Zelt sitzen und drauf warten, dass der elektrische Bissanzeiger bimmelt, m.M.n. kein angeln. 

Einen Fisch, der als Beifang (zb. einen 1,50m Wels beim Zandergufieren) gefangen wurde zurückzusetzen, um die Arterhaltung zu unterstüzen ist vollkommen legitim, aber einen 50lb Karpfen zum 10ten mal zu fangen, zu fotografieren, zu wiegen und dann zurückzusetzen, ist tatsächlich Tierquälerei. Und in solchen Sachen haben die Körnerfresser meine volle Unterstützung.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Siever schrieb:


> Wenn man "Tierschutz in den Niederlanden" googelt, könnte man evtl. davon ausgehen, dass die auch irgendwann erkennen, dass auch unter Wasser Tiere leben und dann alles verboten wird...  .



Dann schau Dir mal Naturschutz in den NL hier an, Vorsicht, nichts für schwache Mägen! #q#q#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@ bream

Leute wie du sind das Problem. Ihr eigenes begrenztes Weltbild ist die Referenz und alles andere ist "kein richtiges Angeln".

"Der mit dem Zander tanzt." Also versenkst du kiloweise giftiges Blei und Plastik mit Weichmachern in den Gewässern? Das hat mit Angeln doch nichts zu tun, das ist mutwillige Umweltverschmutzung. Sollte sofort verboten werden!


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manchem scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass es in unserem Land weniger darauf ankommt, *was* man tut, sondern *warum *man es tut.
> Da können zwei Handlungen absolut identisch sein, ja eine sogar wesentlich schlimmer als die andere. *Verdammt wird die Intention.*
> Unser Verbrechen ist, dass wir Spass am angeln haben und die Angelfischerei nicht auf Beutemachen reduzieren.
> Klingt komisch, ist es aber auch.



Und wir sind wieder dabei solchen Kampagnen, maßgerecht und frei Haus, die nötige Munition zu liefern.
Oldhesses Post ist nahezu ein Paradebeispiel dafür.



oldhesse schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Diskussion und Härte im großen Teil auch gar nicht. Für  mich ist die Sache eigentlich schon während der Fischereiausbildung  klar geworden. Ich angel aus Spaß und dem Hobby heraus. Ich angel nicht  aus dem Bewusstsein heraus den Fisch zu verwerten. Das ist in DE in der  Form so nicht erlaubt und das ist mir bewusst, ich habe mich dennoch  entschieden dies so zu handhaben.
> Mir ist bewusst, dass ich lebenden Wesen nachstelle und diese jage und  der Erfolg ist für mich die "Überlistung" der Natur und der Erfolg in  der erfolgreichen Jagd. Dabei ist mir absolut bewusst, dass Fische ein  Gehirn besitzen welches Schmerz verarbeitet. Über die Verarbeitung der  Signale wird jeher gestritten und interpretationen sind mir es nicht  mehr Wert darüber zu philosophieren. Inwiefern dies "Leid" ist, muss  jeder für sich selbst betrachten- Für mich ganz persönlich ist es ein  Leid was die Tiere erleiden, jedoch sicher nicht in Form und Art wie wir  Menschen es erleiden würden.
> C&R sehe ich als Möglichkeit und Chance dem Tier das beste Wohl zu  ermöglichen, trotz der Gegebenheit und gerade wegen der Gegebenheit,  dass ich meinen Spaß mit dem Lebewesen hatte. Sitzt der Haken tief,  erlöse ich das Tier und verwerte nach Möglichkeit. Sitzt der Haken gut,  bekommt das Tier seine zweite Chance. Diese Wahlmöglichkeit halte ich  ethisch gesehen generell in fast allen Fällen für sinnvoller was den  Tierschutz anbelangt als alles abzustechen was anbeißt.



Oldhesse nimm das bitte jetzt nicht persönlich. Weder kenne ich Dich noch habe ich etwas gegen Dich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Das passt auch hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



bream schrieb:


> Also ich unterstütze solche Kampagnen soweit, dass ich sage, dass die ganze Karpfenangelszene abgeschafft werden sollte, denn das hat tatsächlich nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun. Im Zelt sitzen und drauf warten, dass der elektrische Bissanzeiger bimmelt, m.M.n. kein angeln.
> 
> Einen Fisch, der als Beifang (zb. einen 1,50m Wels beim Zandergufieren) gefangen wurde zurückzusetzen, um die Arterhaltung zu unterstüzen ist vollkommen legitim, aber einen 50lb Karpfen zum 10ten mal zu fangen, zu fotografieren, zu wiegen und dann zurückzusetzen, ist tatsächlich Tierquälerei. Und in solchen Sachen haben die Körnerfresser meine volle Unterstützung.




Wenn Du verstehen würdest, dass die "Körnerfresser" nicht differenzieren, würdest Du einsehen, dass wir Angler auch nicht differenzieren dürfen.

Merke: Es gibt keine gute und schlechte Angelei. Es gibt nur die, die in ihrer Gesamtheit verboten werden soll.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wo sind jetzt die Hantas, oder die zwangsreleasenden Zander/Barschprofis?
All die, die sich mit ihrem öffentlich zelebrierten Selbstdarstellungswahn
seit Jahren angereifbar machen und sich ob ihres Tuns noch moralisch Erhaben fühlen?
Die "Angler" mit denen normal gestrickte wie ich und manch andere, nun in einen Topf gesteckt werden!
Jetzt muss ich mich mit solchen Elementen solidarisch machen, weil die Öffentlichkeit leider den feinen Unterschied nicht macht.
Danke dafür!


Jürgen


----------



## Lazarus (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Wo ist unser Verband mit einer Richtigstellung?


Was willst du denn da richtiggestellt haben? Sollen unsere Verbände etwa behaupten, dass C&R gar nicht existiert?

Etwas unwahres wird in der Campagne nicht behauptet. Es gibt schließlich tatsächlich "wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen", die zeigen, dass Fische ein Schmerzempfinden haben. Dass diese zweifelhaft sind und dass es auch Studien mit gegenteiligem Ergebnis gibt, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Diese Kampagne appelliert an Gefühle, kalte Wissenschaft hat dagegen grundsätzlich keine Chance.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Diese Kampagne appelliert an Gefühle, kalte Wissenschaft hat dagegen grundsätzlich keine Chance.


Und genau das müsste ein Verband richtig stellen und darauf hinweisen, wie einseitig hier der Tierschutzbund arbeitet....

Wenn sie schon nicht zu richtiger Lobbyarbeit fähig sind (Stichwort weitere sinnvolle Gründe)

Statt dessen macht der DAFV (Spahn, LSFV-SH) ja lieber gemeinsame Sache mit dem Tierschutzbund.......



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Es sind Angler, die Angler anschwärzen
es sind Angler, die Ihre Interessenvertretung bei Nichtanglern suchen
es sind Angler, die keine Lobby haben und auch nichts dafür unternehmen
es sind Angler, die ständig Wasser auf die Mühlen ihrer Gegner kippen
es sind Angler, die nix dagegen unternehmen ...

Ja, und es sind Tierschützer, die nicht alle vegan leben und dennoch glaubhaft daherkommen, warum wohl ....
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau das müsste ein Verband richtig stellen ....



Was genau, Thomas, soll er richtigstellen bzgl. C&R?


----------



## Purist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt die Hantas, oder die zwangsreleasenden Zander/Barschprofis?
> All die, die sich mit ihrem öffentlich zelebrierten Selbstdarstellungswahn
> seit Jahren angereifbar machen und sich ob ihres Tuns noch moralisch Erhaben fühlen?



Die halten sich bedeckt und lachen sich kaputt :q
Warum sollten sie auch anderes tun, sie wissen schließlich selbst sehr genau wie "korrekt" ihr Handeln hierzulande ist und falls nicht, ist das bedauernswert.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was genau, Thomas, soll er richtigstellen bzgl. C&R?


Zum Beispiel,:


dass C&R nicht nur Trophäenjäger praktizieren und es Sinn machen kann, nicht alles abzuschlagen, was man fängt.
dass C&R sinnvoll ist, wenn man einen Fisch fängt, den man nicht verwerten kann(zu groß, geschütze Art, untermaßig, nicht schmackhaft oder selten...)
dass nicht jeder mit dem Vorsatz C&R angelt...


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Die halten sich bedeckt und lachen sich kaputt :q
Warum sollten sie auch anderes tun, sie wissen schließlich selbst sehr  genau wie "korrekt" ihr Handeln hierzulande ist und falls nicht, ist das  bedauernswert. 		



---warum sollen Sie, werden doch eh nicht als Angler akzeptiert,
warum schreibst Du eigentlich korrekt in Anstrichen, wenn es doch in D illegal ist 
zumindest in den meisten Bundesländern schriftlich verbrieft.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel,:
> 
> 
> dass C&R nicht nur Trophäenjäger praktizieren und es Sinn machen kann, nicht alles abzuschlagen, was man fängt.
> ...



Hallo Sensitivfischer,

nicht falsch verstehen - sachlich ist das alles richtig und um einige Punkte ergänzbar. Aber in der öffentlichen Diskussion hat das eine Wirkung, als wenn Du eine Pik Neun auf ein Kreuz As legst...

Es ist aus meiner Sicht ganz einfach, solange Angler / Verbände sich angreifbar machen, solange werden einfache Argumente gegen das Angeln genutzt werden können...


----------



## Purist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> dass C&R nicht nur Trophäenjäger praktizieren und es Sinn machen kann, nicht alles abzuschlagen, was man fängt.
> dass C&R sinnvoll ist, wenn man einen Fisch fängt, den man nicht verwerten kann(zu groß, geschütze Art, untermaßig, nicht schmackhaft oder selten...)
> dass nicht jeder mit dem Vorsatz C&R angelt...



Punkte 1+2 liefern doch lediglich die perfekten Ausreden um den eigentlichen Vorsatz zu verschleiern.


----------



## Purist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> warum schreibst Du eigentlich korrekt in Anstrichen, wenn es doch in D illegal ist



genau deshalb #6


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

...aber abknüppeln ist nirgends, außer in Bayern Pflicht
also, warum sollte C&R verboten sein
Bitte jetzt nichts durcheinander bringen, ich habe auch sehr viel gegen Photoshows im I-net oder in Zeitschriften, aber hier wird Einiges durcheinandergebracht.
Die meisten meinen, das C&R grundsätzlich verboten sei, stimmt eben nicht, denn geschützte und untermaßige Fische muss ich auch zurücksetzen und zwar grundsätzlich undwenn ich keine Verwertungsabsicht für den gefangenen Fisch habe( egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer) geht er zurück.
Alles Andere sind nur Mutmaßungen, Unterstellungen solange das Posen und Photoshows nicht stattfindet.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## gründler (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



*http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release*



*So können Sie helfen:*



Es gibt sinnvollere und tierfreundlichere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als das Angeln!
 
Alle reden über C&R und keiner versteht was sie wirklich ...ach

|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt die Hantas, oder die zwangsreleasenden Zander/Barschprofis?
> All die, die sich mit ihrem öffentlich zelebrierten Selbstdarstellungswahn
> seit Jahren angereifbar machen und sich ob ihres Tuns noch moralisch Erhaben fühlen?
> Die "Angler" mit denen normal gestrickte wie ich und manch andere, nun in einen Topf gesteckt werden!
> ...



Dem grossen Teil d.Öffentlichkeit dürfte das(noch)am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen.

Und den üblichen medialen Brandstiftern, ists auch Latte ob Angler Fänge entnehmen oder nur ablichten.

Lies mal.."es gibt sinnvollere und tierfreundlichere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als das Angeln"

DAS ist doch der outende 
Primäraspekt.C&R sind da nur vorgeschobene Nebelkerzen.

Ja, man könnte darüber diskutieren was nun d.Auslöser war.Das mediale präsentieren von kapitalen Fischen oder doch eher der nicht gehörte Schuss in den Köpfen div. Möchtegernweltverbesserer?


Du stehst als Angler bei einigen Zeitgenossen grundsätzlich unter ideologischer Sippenhaft..da gibts kein normales oder unnormales Angeln.Nur Tierquälerei per Haken.

Es wird in Scheibchentaktik  abgearbeit,im Fadenkreuz dieser Spinner stehen jedoch letztendlich ALLE.

Dein Tun passt per se nicht in ihr Weltbild.

@bream
Keine Bange,du wirst auch noch wach.Könnte beizeiten aber ein böses erwachen werden.

Wenn nämlich deine Angelei auf dem Prüfstein liegt.Die zu opfernden Bauern werden nämlich langsam knapp.

Wie wäre es mit dir in der zukünftigen Bauernrolle?


----------



## BERND2000 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ...aber abknüppeln ist nirgends, außer in Bayern Pflicht
> also, warum sollte C&R verboten sein
> Bitte jetzt nichts durcheinander bringen, ich habe auch sehr viel gegen Photoshows im I-net oder in Zeitschriften, aber hier wird Einiges durcheinandergebracht.
> Die meisten meinen, das C&R grundsätzlich verboten sei, stimmt eben nicht, denn geschützte und untermaßige Fische muss ich auch zurücksetzen und zwar grundsätzlich undwenn ich keine Verwertungsabsicht für den gefangenen Fisch habe( egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer) geht er zurück.
> ...


 
 C&R ist verboten, auch wenn Du es nicht verstanden hast.
 C&R ist mit Vorsatz Fische zu fangen die man sich gar nicht aneignen möchte.
Du darfst aber nur Angeln um Fische zum Essen zu fangen, denn das ist es was Dier das Fischereirecht erlaubt.
Einzig die Beweisführung das es wirklich C&R ist und eben nicht nur ungewollter Beifang zurückgesetzt wird, ist der Grund das C8R überhaupt noch praktiziert wird.
 Eben weil das zu schwer zu überwachen ist, kommen immer mehr auf die Idee, das eben alle massigen Fische zu verwerten seien.
 Dann ist auch diese Lücke der Überwachung geschlossen, zu lasten vieler unsinnig getöteter Fische.

 Ich finde es halt Schade, C&R lässt sich mit Naturschutz besser verbinden als Kochtopffischen oder  Gewässernutzung zur Nahrungsgewinnung.
 Aber wir leben halt in Deutschland, dem wohl einzigen Land wo Tierschutz wichtiger ist als Naturschutz.
 Wo man aber trotzdem Tiere verrecken lassen kann, wenn man den Gründe findet.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Wo man aber trotzdem Tiere verrecken lassen kann, wenn man den Gründe findet.


Oder wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter stehen, dann greift § Merkel: "Wir dürfen den Standort Deutschland nicht gefährden(um jeden Preis, da ist von Sklaverei bis Tierquälerei alle legitim)."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt die Hantas, oder die zwangsreleasenden Zander/Barschprofis?
> All die, die sich mit ihrem öffentlich zelebrierten Selbstdarstellungswahn
> seit Jahren angereifbar machen und sich ob ihres Tuns noch moralisch Erhaben fühlen?
> Die "Angler" mit denen normal gestrickte wie ich und manch andere, nun in einen Topf gesteckt werden!
> ...



Ich bin Kochtopfangler und trotzdem mit einer ganzen Reihe "Hantas" im Verein befreundet. Das ist alles kein Problem, solange "Leben und leben lassen" gilt.

Das Problem sind nicht die Hantas, sondern Spinner und verwirrte Tierschützer in Deutschland. Außerhalb von Deutschland ist es schwierig, den Leuten überhaupt die Diskussion um C&R zu erklären. Und wenn sie verstanden haben, worum es geht, tippen sie sich intensiv an die Stirn.


----------



## Josera (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> C&R ist verboten, auch wenn Du es nicht verstanden hast.
> C&R ist mit Vorsatz Fische zu fangen die man sich gar nicht aneignen möchte.
> Du darfst aber nur Angeln um Fische zum Essen zu fangen, denn das ist es was Dier das Fischereirecht erlaubt.



Schön geschrieben aber Falsch kein Gesetz verbietet C&R
nur wenn es auf der Angelkarte steht also der Besitzer des Gewässers es vorschreibt ist es verboten aber sonst definitiv nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Josera schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben aber Falsch kein Gesetz verbietet C&R



Doch, in Bayern und in SH (weils da in Verordnung bzw. Gesetz steht), sonst brauchst Du wie fürs Angeln selber nur nen sinnvollen Grund.

Bis dato rechtlich sicher anerkannt sind Verwertung und Hege..

Das alles ist aber im C+R - Thread nachzulesen und muss hier nicht nochmal durchgekaut werden..

Das passt hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Alle reden über C&R und keiner versteht was sie wirklich ...ach



Das kann hier im Board auch noch tausend mal erklärt werden. 

Es wird immer noch Leute geben die meinen, durch Anbiederung (glauben das sie die Besserangler sind) an solche Spendensammeltruppen irgendwie einen Vorteil für das Hobby zu Bekommen oder die Leute gar auf ihre Seite zu ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Und sie sind selber schuld, wenn sie sich auf die C+R Diskussion mit Schützern einlassen oder denen gar noch recht geben

Selbst wenn c+r überall verboten wäre, würde ich immer darauf abzielen, dass  trotzdem das Zurücksetzen von Fischen für Angler eigenverantwortlich legal sein muss (wie in der Schweiz), weil es wichtig für Natur- und Artenschutz sein kann (sofern Fisch lebensfähig, was wiederum nur der Angler vor Ort überhaupt entscheiden kann).

Und das wichtiger ist als der individuelle Tierschutz und ein paar c+rler (reines c+r deutlich unter 10%, genauso wie die Allesabknüppler) , die das als "Entschuldigung" nehmen könnten und die von fanatisierten Schützern und ignoranten Verbanditen und deren Claqeuren als Pest an die Wand gemalt werden....


----------



## uwe2855 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Genau wie Gründler es beschreibt meine ich es auch. Es geht hier um einen Rundumschlag gegen die gesamte Angelei. Und genau dagegen sollte unser Verband etwas unternehmen. 
Nochmal die Auszüge aus der Forderung des Tierschutzbundes: 

Es gibt sinnvollere und tierfreundlichere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als das Angeln 

Machen Sie auch in ihrem Bekanntenkreis auf Tierschutzprobleme durch Angeln aufmerksam 

Schreiben Sie an die für Tierschutz und Naturschutz zuständigen Ministerien ihres Bundeslandes und fordern Sie diese auf, strenger gegen tierschutzwidrige Angelpraktiken wie das Catch and Release vorzugehen.
Dabei geht es nicht nur alleine um Catch and Release!!! Es geht gegen die gesamte Angelfischerei. Und es geht darum, das gegen uns alle mobil gemacht wird. Sie schreiben es ja noch extra damit es jeder versteht: Über den Bekanntenkreis bis hin zu den zuständigen Ministerien. So macht man Werbung. Gut gemacht. Auch das solche Forderungen genau am Tag des Fisches publik gemacht werden. So hat sich der WWF, als Initiator, das sicherlich nicht gedacht. Er verfolgt ganz andere Ziele.
Nun ist mal wieder ein Kind in den Brunnen gefallen. Auch diesen Schaden wird man seitens des DAFV auch nur schwerlich wieder beheben können. Sofern man überhaupt will oder kann. Wahrscheinlich Beides.
Das regt mich (mal wieder) auf. Zwar schreibt unsere Christel auf der Internetseite des DAFV zum Tag des Fisches:

Die Angelfischerei ist mit der Vielzahl ihrer Aktivitäten gelebter Naturschutz. Deshalb ist der Deutsche Angelfischerverband offiziell anerkannter Naturschutzverband. Er vertritt die Interessen seiner Mitglieder in allen Belangen des waid- und hegegerechten Angelns, und er setzt sich auf deutscher und internationaler Ebene in engem Zusammenwirken mit seinen Mitgliedsverbänden dafür ein, die Ausübung der Angelfischerei zu unterstützen, zu sichern und zu fördern.

Wobei ich gerade bei dem letzten Satz meine starken Zweifel habe. Leere Versprechungen.

Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

So isses.
Leider..

Sarkasmus an:
Hat ja leider niemand gewarnt, dass es mit dieser (Kon)Fusion genauso kommen würde...
Sarkasmus aus..


----------



## joedreck (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Was soll schon groß passieren? Die rechtler erreichen ein generelles angelverbot. Die Vereine lösen sich auf, die Gewässer werden nicht mehr bewirtschaftet. 
Dann gehe ich fröhlich mit der machte durch das gestrüpp, setze mich an eine nicht einsehbare Stelle und Angel einfach. 
Aufseher gibt es nicht mehr und die Polizei ist so dünn besetzt, dass sie au h nicht gewährleisten können. 
Und im Fall der Fälle hau ich ab und lass mein billig gestaffelt liegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Naturliebhaber


> Ich bin Kochtopfangler und trotzdem mit einer ganzen Reihe "Hantas" im Verein befreundet. Das ist alles kein Problem, solange "Leben und leben lassen" gilt.


So sollte es im Idealfall sein!
Problem ist halt die Außendarstellung und die diesem Menschentyp zueigene
mediale Selbstdarstellung, wie sie schon einige Jahre betrieben wird und so als Aufhänger für Angriffe auf die gesamte Anglerschafft dient!
Sollen die Typen doch machen was sie wollen, nur dieses andauernde narzistische öffentliche Verbreiten ihrer Angelphilosophie hätten sie sich/uns ersparen können.
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es wie hier in der aktuellen Kampangne, nur Aufhänger für eine generelle Abschaffung unseres Hobies ist, also nicht nur die Hantas gemeint sind.
Sie sind aber der (berechtigterweise!) Anlass dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Double2004 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Gut gestaltete Kampagne! 

Schade nur, dass die angelnde Zunft so einen Verstoß nicht aktiver unterstützt, indem sie die (in der Kampagne genannten) Extremformen des Angelns ebenso öffentlich an den Pranger stellt und verurteilt!

Dies würde dem TSB deutlich machen, dass sich auch "der Angler" für die Tierwelt in vielfältiger Art und Weise einsetzt und schwarze Schafe unter den Anglern nicht dulden will. Schließlich schließen sich das Angeln und der Tierschutz ja nicht aus....


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@bernd2000
Da sind wir mit unseren Ansichten doch gar nicht so weit auseinander.
Du musst Dich doch nur völlig wertefrei, ohne Ideologie und Fehlinterpretation mit dem englischen Original Catch & Release auseinandersetzen, das Gegenteil ist dann Catch & Decide.
Die rechtliche Interpretation in einigen Landesgesetzen ist doch nur unter Mitwirkung entstanden oder meinst Du allen Ernstes, dass ein Laie damit umgehen kann.
Übrigens, der Tierschutzbund wiederholt hier nur mit etwas anderem Ansatz, was die große P..... schon vor Jahren gemacht hat, der Tenor ist der Gleiche
Schafft das Angeln ab !!! Mittlerweile wird es für mich immer schwerer stolz zu sein
Und ich bin nicht rechts oder wie auch immer, ich bin mündiger Bürger und vertrete meine Meinung
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Nelearts (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

So, nun platzt mir langsam auch der Kragen. verfolge die Duskussion hier schon eine ganze Weile.
Erst einmal zu mir: Bin 53, habe bis zum Alter von 30 Jahren intensiv in D und angrenzenden Ländern gefischt. Immer nach dem Motto: Was ich verwerten kann nehm ich mit, alles andere zurück ins Wasser.
Dann kamen 20 Jahre Abstinenz.
Dann der Urlaub in Schweden. Leute, die Massregelungen in D gehen mir dermaßen auf den Zeiger, obwohl ich meine Fischereiabgabe jedes Jahr zahle. (Wofür weiß ich eigentlich nicht, wegen der ganzen diffusen Regeln angele ich in D sowieso nicht)
Ich möchte in meiner Freizeit einer mir angenehmen Beschäftigung nachgehen. Schweden ist da sehr liberal und vor allen Dingen aus meiner Sicht sehr fortschrittlich.
Statt Abknüppelgebot gibts dort Mindest- und Maximalmaße für Fische die entnommen werden dürfen. Und die Schweden halten sich dran und sind glücklich (meiner Erkenntnis nach).
Aber solange hier die deutsche Mentalität mit dem ihr Eigenen Bürokratismus sowie die Mentalität mancher profiliergeiler Kormorane herrscht wird das wohl nie was mit dem relaxten Freizeitsport.


----------



## Daniel2011 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Was wollen die denn machen? an jedem See aufpassen das keiner seinen Fang zurück setzt?

Wenn ich der Meinung bin das der Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt werden kann, dann wird das auch so geschehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Manchem scheint nicht bewusst zu sein, dass es in unserem Land weniger darauf ankommt, *was* man tut, sondern *warum *man es tut.
> 
> Da können zwei Handlungen absolut identisch sein, ja eine sogar wesentlich schlimmer als die andere. Verdammt wird die Intention.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mein posting noch erweitern, denn...



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die halten sich bedeckt und lachen sich kaputt :q
> Warum sollten sie auch anderes tun, sie wissen schließlich selbst sehr  genau wie "korrekt" ihr Handeln hierzulande ist und falls nicht, ist das  bedauernswert.
> ---warum sollen Sie, werden doch eh nicht als Angler akzeptiert,
> warum schreibst Du eigentlich korrekt in Anstrichen, wenn es doch in D illegal ist
> ...



...es gibt da auch noch den Zeitgeist, der entscheidet was richtig und falsch ist. Jahrzehntelang hat sich kaum ein Angler über C&R aufgeregt. Jetzt, wo es einer der Aufhänger ist, mit dem die Tierschützer und -rechtler das Angeln komplett angreifen, da sind das auf einmal die bösen Buben.

Man muss sich sowas auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da werden Teile der Anglerschaft von Anglern für ein jahrelang praktiziertes handeln verurteilt, weil andere daran Anstoß nehmen und es plötzlich auch an die eigene Hose geht. Das ist sowas von scheinmoralisch und unloyal, das geht auf keine Kuhaut.
OK, lasst uns C&R verbieten und wie auch immer ausmerzen. 
Dann ist die nächste Gruppe dran, vielleicht die Gufi-Angler, und wieder wird sich der Rest der nicht zu dieser Gruppe gehörenden Angler über diese empören und denen die Schuld für Anglerhetze geben, verkennend dass in unserer Gesellschaft die Idioten langsam aber sicher die Überhand bekommen.



Double2004 schrieb:


> Gut gestaltete Kampagne!
> 
> Schade nur, dass die angelnde Zunft so einen Verstoß nicht aktiver unterstützt, indem sie die (in der Kampagne genannten) Extremformen des Angelns ebenso öffentlich an den Pranger stellt und verurteilt!
> 
> Dies würde dem TSB deutlich machen, dass sich auch "der Angler" für die Tierwelt in vielfältiger Art und Weise einsetzt und schwarze Schafe unter den Anglern nicht dulden will. Schließlich schließen sich das Angeln und der Tierschutz ja nicht aus....



Träumer. Nicht böse gemeint, Naivität kann ein Segen sein.


----------



## uwe2855 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ja Thomas, leider ist es so. Auch wenn die ganze Chaostruppe ständig den Kopf in den Sand steckt, muss sie doch mal merken das man sie laufend in den Hintern tritt.
Nun bin ich doch mal auf den morgigen Tag des Fisches gespannt. Mal sehen was in den Medien so verbreitet wird. Eigentlich eine sehr gute Gelegenheit für unseren Verband sich in der Medienwelt einmal positiv darzustellen. Aber ich vermute, das man noch nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht hat. Im Gegensatz zu unseren Gegnern.
Ich frage mich auch, was z. B. die Schweden oder Norweger zu solchen bescheuerten Forderungen sagen würden.... 

Meine Familie und ich werden auf jeden Fall zur Würdigung dieses Tages Fisch essen. Dicke, grätenfreie Barschfilets – natürlich von selbst gefangenen Fischen aus einer deutschen Talsperre.

Uwe


----------



## Purist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> *So können Sie helfen:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, aber um das was sie wirklich wollen in die Köpfe zu bringen, brauchen sie einen Aufhänger und schwupps: Sie haben ihn gefunden, war ja auch nicht schwer: Egal wo du dich in den heutigen Medien (von den altbackenen Zeitschriften über Blogs bis zu Onlinevideos) über Angeln in Deutschland informierst, du wirst den Eindruck nicht mehr los, dass hier die Wenigsten noch für die Bratpfanne ans Wasser ziehen. Ein idealer Angriffspunkt, zumal es sich rechtlich in einer Grauzone, wenn nicht gar in der Illegalität, abspielt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Schade nur, dass die angelnde Zunft so einen Verstoß nicht aktiver unterstützt, indem sie die (in der Kampagne genannten) Extremformen des Angelns ebenso öffentlich an den Pranger stellt und verurteilt!



Gottlob verlassen sich weniger naive Zeitgenossen nicht auf diese fatale St.Florian Politik.

Fein,ich oute meinen Nachbarn mal als PS begeisterten ÖPNV-und Radfahrerhasser und hoffe darauf,das die hiesige grüne Ratsfraktion ihr überwiegend ideologisch begründetes Bestreben nach immer mehr Einschränkungen des Individualverkehrs aufgibt. 

Die Rechnung dürfte ebenso wenig aufgehen,wie generellen Angelgegnern Pseudoverkriminalisierte Schlechtangler zum Fraß vorzuwerfen und dann zu glauben ,das damit der dt. Ideologieplemplem dauerhaft gesättigt ist.

Aber weiterhin viel Spaß beim weiterträumen.



.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Genau, aber um das was sie wirklich wollen in die Köpfe zu bringen, brauchen sie einen Aufhänger und schwupps: Sie haben ihn gefunden, war ja auch nicht schwer: Egal wo du dich in den heutigen Medien (von den altbackenen Zeitschriften über Blogs bis zu Onlinevideos) über Angeln in Deutschland informierst, du wirst den Eindruck nicht mehr los, dass hier die Wenigsten noch für die Bratpfanne ans Wasser ziehen. Ein idealer Angriffspunkt, zumal es sich rechtlich in einer Grauzone, wenn nicht gar in der Illegalität, abspielt.



Da sind die Traumfrauen auch noch 90-60-90 und haben wenig mit der Realität zu tun.

Das Schlachten eines oder mehrer Fische will auch keiner sehen.

Die Akzeptanz in der Bevölkerung einen Fisch zurück zu setzen ist grösser als unsereins glaubt.


----------



## Purist (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Schlachten eines oder mehrer Fische will auch keiner sehen.



Aber vielleicht das Braten und Essen?!
Ich finde es ja schon falsch die Schlachterei aus den Medien zu verbannen, das bewirkt langfristig nur, dass bei jedem "Schlachhofbericht" die Schockwirkung vergrößert wird. 
Was Kinder wohl dazu sagen würden, wenn man ihnen erzählt, dass ihre Fischstäbchen alle einmal rot geblutet haben und Augen hatten.. |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Was wollen die denn machen? an jedem See aufpassen das keiner seinen Fang zurück setzt?


Nein, eigenhändig nicht. Aber die Öffentlichkeit möglichst weitflächig so dafür zu sensibilisieren, dass möglichst jeder Passant bei Beobachtung eines solchen "Verbrechens" sofort zur eifrig Anzeige-Tat schreitet.

Und das "Verbrechen" am besten auch noch zweifelsfrei mit seiner Handykamera festhält.

Da wird IMO ganz klar auf die deutsche Blockwart-Mentalität gesetzt, damit sich möglichst viele Angler das Zurücksetzen gar nicht erst mehr trauen - aus Angst, von irgendjemand beobachtet und angezeigt zu werden.

Bzw. ihnen der Bock auf Angeln allgemein vergeht. Je mehr weltrettenwollende Normalbürger da dann beim Denunzieren und Stressen mitmachen, desto besser.

Ich weiß schon, warum ich bereits heute am allerliebsten zu Zeiten und Wetterlagen losziehe, bei denen sonst niemand losziehen will. 

Und niemals öffentlich verlauten lasse, was ich im konkreten Einzelfall mit meinem jeweiligen Fang mache. Auch etwaige Nachfragen werden von mir kategorisch nicht beantwortet.

Weil ich keinerlei Bock auf jegliche Moralistenstresser habe - weder von Angler- noch von Schützerseite.

Was keiner weiß, macht keinen heiß.

Vom gutmenschlichem Zugelaber habe ich hier im grünen Wutbürger-BW schon lange komplett die Schnauze voll.

Irgendwelche potenzielle Anzeige-Abwehr und Theater mit selbsternannten Tierverbrechensdokumentierern brauche ich nicht auch noch dazu.

Ich will beim Angeln chillen und keinen Krieg führen (der sowieso nicht zu gewinnen ist, da Angler = zumindest hier bei mir überall allerunterstes Glied der Gewässernutzungs-Nahrungskette). 

Insofern mache ich mich da einfach so unsichtbar, wie es nur irgendwie geht.

Und das geht an állgemein übelst menschenüberlaufenen Ballungsraumgewässern eben nur, wenn der Menschenüberlauf gegen Null tendiert.

Beispielsweise morgens um halb 5 bei Regen und Kälte - nachts is hier ja nich.

Lieber Himmelswasser im Genick als irgendwelches Stressgelaber im Ohr. Da juckt mich Schlechtwetter genau null - im Gegenteil, find ich richtig geil.

Warm und wasserdicht einpacken, ab dafür.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern mache ich mich da einfach so unsichtbar, wie es nur irgendwie geht.




Das haste dir aber beim DAFV abgeguckt, gelle?#h


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht das Braten und Essen?!
> Ich finde es ja schon falsch die Schlachterei aus den Medien zu verbannen, das bewirkt langfristig nur, dass bei jedem "Schlachhofbericht" die Schockwirkung vergrößert wird.
> Was Kinder wohl dazu sagen würden, wenn man ihnen erzählt, dass ihre Fischstäbchen alle einmal rot geblutet haben und Augen hatten.. |rolleyes



Kochsendungen gibt es zu genüge.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Nein, eigenhändig nicht. *Aber die Öffentlichkeit möglichst weitflächig so dafür zu sensibilisieren, dass möglichst jeder Passant bei Beobachtung eines solchen "Verbrechens" sofort zur eifrig Anzeige-Tat schreitet.*
> 
> Und das "Verbrechen" am besten auch noch zweifelsfrei mit seiner Handykamera festhält.
> 
> ...




Brauchen se auch nicht. Die Angler regeln dies unter sich.
Die meisten Angler werden dooch von Anglern angeschwärzt. 
(Behaupte ich mal ganz frech)


----------



## McSiede (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Und wer ist Schuld ??

Tierschutz, Petra oder sonstige Gutmenschen ??

Nein, wir selber ! Größer, höher, weiter......

Schöne Fotos posten etc., dicken Text posten was wir alles zurückgesetzt haben .

Wer seine Fang"mastrubations"bilder weiterhin der breiten Öffentlichkeit präsentiert, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwann im Knast aufwacht.

Ergo : Selber Schuld !! Kein Mitleid

M.:vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kochsendungen gibt es zu genüge.



Aber keine Schlachtesendungen 
Will niemand sehen, wie Tiere über die Wupper geschickt werden, damit sie dann am Sonntag im Bratentopf vorsichhinschmoren.

Ich glaub im Übrigen auch, dass die Öffentlichkeit in Sachen Release positiver reagiert als Manche Glauben machen 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



McSiede schrieb:


> Und wer ist Schuld ??
> 
> Tierschutz, Petra oder sonstige Gutmenschen ??
> 
> ...


 

 #d genau das macht uns so stark, hacken auf jeden, der was anders macht


----------



## Mozartkugel (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die meisten Angler werden doch von Anglern angeschwärzt. (Behaupte ich mal ganz frech)



grad wollt ich es schreiben :m

Wir brauchen gar keine Grünen-Wutbürger... das machen schon unsere lieben "Angelkollegen" von ganz alleine. Da wird schnell mal das Handy gezückt und der Blockwart angerufen... "Du, der hat dies und jenes gemacht, komm mal schnell vorbei".


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Das haste dir aber beim DAFV abgeguckt, gelle?#h


Nö, quasi zwangsweise angeeignet, um meine Ruhe zu haben. 

Ich steh einfach nicht auf penetrante Tierquäler-Beleidigungen nebst Absichtlich-Steinereinwerfen usw.

Hab mir solchen Mist lange und oft genug gegeben. Kein Bock mehr drauf. Freibadangeln saugt.

Insofern halte ich mich vom Wasser fern, wenn die moralisch erhabene Grün-Großstadt scharenweise über selbiges herfällt.

Anderen fremden Anglern traue ich eh keine 20 cm übern Weg - da sind, wie oben richtig angemerkt, auch genug ganz seltsame Heinis dabei.

Hier im missgunstzerfressenen, leistungstickgeprägten BW gleich zweimal. Da wird reingedrückt und anderen am Zeug geflickt, was nur geht.

Insofern gilt es auch da vorsichtig zu sein. Ebenfalls ein Schlechtwetter-Losziehgrund - je weniger Menschen (ob Angler oder Zivilisten) ich am Wasser sehe, desto besser.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Das ist nicht frech,sondern beängstigend nah an der Wahrheit.


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Aber keine Schlachtesendungen
> Will niemand sehen, wie Tiere über die Wupper geschickt werden, damit sie dann am Sonntag im Bratentopf vorsichhinschmoren.
> 
> Ich glaub im Übrigen auch, dass die Öffentlichkeit in Sachen Release positiver reagiert als Manche Glauben machen
> ...


 
 Richtig, weil man keinem normalen Menschen nahe bringen kann einen Fisch zu töten, den man nicht essen will


----------



## McSiede (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> #d genau das macht uns so stark, hacken auf jeden, der was anders macht



Ich glaube Du hast mich nicht verstanden !

M.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Richtig, weil man keinem normalen Menschen nahe bringen kann einen Fisch zu töten, den man nicht essen will



In dieser Beziehung haben wir auch den Vorteil vor dem Jäger, was neben ihm liegt , liegt. Es ist endgültig.
Das wissen auch die Dümmsten.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## snofla (21. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

wundert mich nicht, nachdem so HIRNlose Birnen aus Zwillbrock sich haben mit der Kamera begleiten lassen................

jeder wird jetzt sagen aber, ein aber gibbet aber nicht........


----------



## NedRise (21. August 2015)

bream schrieb:


> Also ich unterstütze solche Kampagnen soweit, dass ich sage, dass die ganze Karpfenangelszene abgeschafft werden sollte, denn das hat tatsächlich nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun. Im Zelt sitzen und drauf warten, dass der elektrische Bissanzeiger bimmelt, m.M.n. kein angeln.
> 
> Einen Fisch, der als Beifang (zb. einen 1,50m Wels beim Zandergufieren) gefangen wurde zurückzusetzen, um die Arterhaltung zu unterstüzen ist vollkommen legitim, aber einen 50lb Karpfen zum 10ten mal zu fangen, zu fotografieren, zu wiegen und dann zurückzusetzen, ist tatsächlich Tierquälerei. Und in solchen Sachen haben die Körnerfresser meine volle Unterstützung.



Da ist wieder mein Liebliengsspruchas ist kein angeln mehr.

Gut das solche engstirnigen das nicht zu entscheiden haben. 

Also wen es nach mir geht ist ständiges Weichplastik in unseren Gewässern versenken auch kein angeln mehr.

Richtiges angeln ist eh nur mit Wurm und Bambusrute, alles andere gehört verboten.


----------



## layercake87 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

also man kann das ganze sicher nicht schwarz-weiß betrachten.

auch ich kann dem feeder- sowie karpfenangeln überhaupt nichts abgewinnen, da es einfach nicht mein verständnis vom angeln ist. das heißt aber nicht, dass es kein angeln ist.

was ich aber sehr seltsam finde, ist dass ich ein paar leute kenne, die dann und wann mal angeln, aber überhaupt keinen fisch essen. da verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht mehr warum die leute überhaupt angeln. 
ich nehme ja auch nur mit was ich verwerten kann und es gibt auch tage da fängt man was hat aber vielleicht noch fisch in der kühltruhe und daher nimmt man auch nichts mit. 
allerdings überhaupt nie einen fisch essen wollen und dann angeln gehen halte ich irgendwie für falsch.


----------



## ronram (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Da ist wieder mein Liebliengsspruchas ist kein angeln mehr.
> 
> Gut das solche engstirnigen das nicht zu entscheiden haben.
> 
> ...



Jaja, nur die eigene Art und Weise zu angeln ist richtiges Angeln.

Sobald man ein gewisses Level an moralischer Überlegenheit erreicht hat...
...ist man in der Position den anderen zu helfen. 

Die Tierrechtler machen doch nichts anderes. 

Und wenn schon Angler anderen Anglern das Recht auf Angeln absprechen, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich später mal im Rentenalter einfach so entspannt am See sitzen kann, angelnd natürlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> allerdings überhaupt nie einen fisch essen wollen und dann angeln gehen halte ich irgendwie für falsch.



Kannst und darfst du ja auch.

Zwingt dich doch keiner,die Beweggründe anderer übernehmen zu müssen.Wáre umgekehrt aber auch nicht sooo falsch.[emoji6]


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> allerdings überhaupt nie einen fisch essen wollen und dann angeln gehen halte ich irgendwie für falsch


Das kann man ja auch persönlich für falsch halten, tue ich übrigends auch.
Das Problem ist und war, dass diese Leute es noch lauthals in der Gegend rumschreien müssen und ihre Spassfische in jede Kameralinse halten!
Wenn sie wenigstens diese Bilder nur im privaten Bereich zur Selbstwertsteigerung nutzen, auch kein Problem, geht aber anscheinend nicht, man muss ja die Welt daran teilhaben lassen!
Mein bester Kumpel, leider vor drei Jahren verstorben, "durfte" keinen Fisch essen, da er sone schützerbeseelte Frau zu Hause hatte.
Er war dennoch ein leidenschaftlicher Angler, musste die Tatsache das er eigentlich fast nie einen Fisch entnommen hat, aber nicht jedem auf die Nase binden.
Also kein Problem, weder für ihn, noch für andere!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> was ich aber sehr seltsam finde, ist dass ich ein paar leute kenne, die dann und wann mal angeln, aber überhaupt keinen fisch essen. da verstehe ich tatsächlich nicht mehr warum die leute überhaupt angeln.
> 
> ich nehme ja auch nur mit was ich verwerten kann *und es gibt auch tage da fängt man was hat aber vielleicht noch fisch in der kühltruhe und daher nimmt man auch nichts mit.*
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob Dir Deine eigene Scheinmoral und inkonsequenz bewusst ist.
Warum zum Teufel gehst Du angeln, wenn Du noch genug Fisch in der Kühltruhe hast und daher Deine Fänge nicht mitnimmst?
An solchen Tagen solltest Du, nach Deiner Argumentation, überhaupt nicht angeln gehen.

Erkläre bitte, warum Du dann trotzdem angelst.


----------



## NedRise (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Übrigens hat das Fischbilder rumzeigen eher was mit den Inet und den sich daraus ergebenen Möglichkeiten.

Und nur weil es in Deutschland verpönt,verboten ist oder was auch immer,wird es nicht verschwinden.
Für die Generation die damit aufgewachsen ist, ist es das normalste auf der Welt.

Wenn man diese auffordert es zu unterlassen ihre Fänge zu posten, wird man nur auf Unverständnis stossen.

Und wenn interessierst das in Deutschland CuR verboten ist, selbst schuld. Jeder Welsangler außerhalb Deutschlands, und im Urlaub hängt sich einen lebenden Köfi an den Haken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.

Deutsche Doppelmoral interessiert keinen auf dieser Welt, nur wir hier vor Ort müssen hier mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Wir werden uns hier das Angeln verbieten lassen, während wir den moralischsten Angler küren, dieser darf dann auch bestimmen was echtes angeln ist.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Und wenn interessierst das in Deutschland CuR verboten ist, selbst  schuld. Jeder Welsangler außerhalb Deutschlands, und im Urlaub hängt  sich einen lebenden Köfi an den Haken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.



Also ich mache das auch in Deutschland, bin natürlich darauf bedacht mich nicht erwischen zu lassen!

Deshalb maße ich mir aber noch lange nicht an, zu darüber zu urteilen, was "richtiges" Angeln ist und was nicht.
Wegen mir soll jeder mit seinen Fischen machen was er will, nur ein solches Fehlverhalten an die große Glocke hängen und dieses noch zu dokumentieren (und zu veröffentlichen), halte ich persönlich für einen Fehler.

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> also man kann das ganze sicher nicht schwarz-weiß betrachten.
> 
> auch ich kann dem feeder- sowie karpfenangeln überhaupt nichts abgewinnen, da es einfach nicht mein verständnis vom angeln ist. das heißt aber nicht, dass es kein angeln ist.
> 
> ...


 Ist aber doch das Gleiche.
 Du solltest es also nicht für falsch sondern für Seltsam halten.
 Seltsam aber auch nur, wenn Wir an tierschutzgerecht im Sinne der Fischerei denken.

 Die Freizeitangelei ist aber nicht vorrangig aus der Fischerei hervorgegangen, sondern viel mehr aus einer Freizeitgestaltung, in der Angler den Aufenthalt in der Natur, das Fangen und die Fische schätzen oder lieben.
 Wäre es anders, gäbe es erfolgreichere Fischereitechniken als das Angeln.
 Umgekehrt erscheint es mir dann für echte Angler logisch das sie einen Ausnahmefisch den sie sich erarbeitet haben schon aus dieser Liebe nicht töten wollen.
 So eine Angelei lässt sich mit Naturschutz recht gut vereinbaren, weil diese Liebe auch der Lebensgrundlage der Fische gilt.
 Auch dem Artenschutz kommt so eine Angelei zu Gute wenn Angler viel Aufwand betreiben auch mal Seltene oder ungewöhnliche Fische  fangen zu wollen.




 Das unsere deutsche Tierschutzbetrachtung des Angelns das nicht so widerspiegelt wundert mich nicht.
 Wir haben es ja nicht so mit dem Naturschutzgedanken vor der Haustür.
 Bei uns handelt man praktisch, man fischt halt Nahrung.
 Mit Liebe hat das weniger zu tun, man fischt das ab was möglich ist. 
 Damit es aber nicht zum Raubbau verkommt, versucht man es mit Mindestmaßen und Schonzeiten so zu begrenzen das die Arten zur Nutzung erhalten bleiben.
 Was aber zumeist nicht funktioniert, wenn es Besatz braucht.
 Für  Nutzung aber ist man in Deutschland bereit Natur und Tierschutzgedanken aus zu setzen..

 Der Fehler ist leicht gefunden, das  benutzen einer Angel als Fanggerät macht einen Fischer nicht zu einem Freizeitangler, nach englischen Vorbild.

 Als Beispiel:
 Einige Angler pachten einen Bach, weil sie leidenschaftliche Fliegenfischer sind.
 Dort entnehmen sie dann nur ganz selten Fische  und setzen sich für den Erhalt und den Schutz Ihrer Lieblinge ein.
 Da braucht so etwas nicht einmal Besatz und man findet seltsam alte und große Fische.
 Ich habe mal so einen Bach abgefischt, B.Forellen bis über 60 und auch Äschen waren bis in dieser Größe vorhanden.
 Es gab sie vor allen in allen Größen und reichlich.
 Es gab auch Kleinfischarten und Hechte bis fast 90cm.
 So etwas ist natürlich kaum mit der Deutschen Betrachtung zur richtigen Nutzung vereinbar.
 Denn diese Angler, sind schlechte Angler weil sie fast ausschließlich C&R betrieben.
 Das sie für viel Geld diesen Bach pachteten/erhielten sollte man nicht vergessen.

 Die Deutsche Betrachtung durch das Tierschutzgesetz fördert eher das nächste Beispiel.

 Da wird dann entnommen was zu fangen ist, das Ganze aber gedeckelt durch Mindestmaße die so liegen das der Fisch vielleicht einmal ablaichen konnte.
 Das viele Fische schon vorher als Beifang starben ist egal.
 Ob sie überhaupt erfolgreich ablaichen ist auch egal.
 Da bleibt dann oft nicht viel Fisch im Gewässer, weil eben erfahrene  Angler, mit großem Zeitaufwand, durchaus auch Einzeltiere abfischen.(Beifang steigend)
 Also wird ein oder mehrfach der Fisch nachbesetzt der gewünscht ist.
 Das sind dann Zuchtfische = Haustiere, oft nicht einmal passend zu der Region.(Billig ist Trumpf)

 Eigentlich ist der ganze Vorgang nicht mehr als das Austauschen von den Wildfische durch Zuchttiere.

 Besetzt wird auch eher unpassend viel, wodurch andere Arten dann zeitweise Probleme erhalten.
 Der Hecht wird dann zum Problem, weil er ja dann teure Fische frisst, so wie auch der Otter.
 Bleibt die Überlegung ob man dann gewillt ist sich für teure Laichgelegenheiten oder Fischpässe einzusetzen?
 Vermutlich nicht, weil es ja kaum Laichfische gibt und Fischbesatz viel billiger und einfacher ist.

 Das aber ist die Tierschutzgerechte "gute" Angelei.
 Kein Wunder das sie dann Probleme mit dem Naturschutz bekommt.


 Wir machen oft den Fehler bei C&R vorrangig an Karpfen oder Zanderangeln zu denken.
 Hier dient C&R wirklich zumeist nur dem Sinn des Erhaltes der Spielzeuge.
 Spielzeuge die oft nicht einmal in die Gewässer gehören.
 Wobei auch hier, durchaus Vorteile gesehen werden können.

 Aber der Grundgedanke von C&R ist es die Auswirkung der Freizeitangelei möglichst naturverträglich zu gestalten.
 Bei Arten wie Lachs, Meerforelle, Stör, Huchen,  Äsche, Bachforelle,Hecht oder allen weiteren ergibt sich dort ein ganz anderer Eindruck.
 So etwas dort anwenden zu dürfen, ergäbe ganz andere Möglichkeiten.
 Das sind dann die Möglichkeiten die in Anderen Ländern genutzt werden um diese Arten vor der Fischerei zu schützen.
 Weil Freizeitangelei eben viel mehr Geld einbringen kann, als Nutzung durch die Fischerei.

 Aus meiner Sicht ist es ganz einfach.
 Ein Angler der gegen das praktizieren von C&R ist und das unterbinden möchte, mag im Recht sein. 
 Sollte sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn die Gegenposition Ihn als Kochtopffischer betrachtet, den man besser nicht in der Natur angeln lässt.

 Wer also nur schwarz/weiß wahrnehmen kann, wird immer dem Angeln auch schaden.

 Also ganz falsch ist der Gedanke nicht , das der Tierschutz also das Angeln als "Ganzes" verbieten möchte.
 Eine solche Betrachtung treibt uns halt in Konflikte mit dem Naturschutz.
 Wir müssen halt aufpassen zwischen dem Tierschutz und Naturschutzgedanken nicht zerdrückt zu werden.

 Denn ohne Angler, gäbe es auch wieder noch weniger Schutz für die Gewässer und Ihre Bewohner, schon die Pachten sind ein Grund diese Gewässer auch zu erhalten.
 Auch ein überbesetztes Gewässer ist halt besser als wenn es ganz zugeschüttet wird.
 Es heißt durchhalten, bis solche Wohlstands dekadenten Menschen wieder andere Probleme erhalten.
 Den Eins ist sicher, der Tierschutzgedanke ist unnötig aber gut, den Naturschutzgedanken brauchen wir alle um unsere Lebensbedürfnisse zu erhalten.
 Dann in der Kriese wird sich aber auch zeigen wie ernst es uns mit dem Naturschutz ist, Tierschutz ist ungleich billiger.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Dir Deine eigene Scheinmoral und inkonsequenz bewusst ist.
> Warum zum Teufel gehst Du angeln, wenn Du noch genug Fisch in der Kühltruhe hast und daher Deine Fänge nicht mitnimmst?
> An solchen Tagen solltest Du, nach Deiner Argumentation, überhaupt nicht angeln gehen.
> 
> Erkläre bitte, warum Du dann trotzdem angelst.



 Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht..#6


----------



## layercake87 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob Dir Deine eigene Scheinmoral und inkonsequenz bewusst ist.
> Warum zum Teufel gehst Du angeln, wenn Du noch genug Fisch in der Kühltruhe hast und daher Deine Fänge nicht mitnimmst?
> An solchen Tagen solltest Du, nach Deiner Argumentation, überhaupt nicht angeln gehen.
> 
> Erkläre bitte, warum Du dann trotzdem angelst.



kannst du lesen ? ich schrieb, dass ich es "irgendwie falsch finde". da steht weder eine erklärung, noch das meine meinung allgemein gültig ist. 
wenn du allerdings einen wichtigen punkt hören möchtest: im gegensatz zu den leuten, die alles - egal im welchen zustand - wieder zurücksetzen kann ich im notfall einen fisch, der aufgrund von verletzungen abgeschlagen werden sollte noch sinnvoll verwerten auch wenn die kühltruhe voll ist. 
diese c&r fanatiker (bewusst überspitzt gewählt) können meist gar nix damit anfangen und schmeißen den fisch dann halt wieder zurück (ironischerweise dann auch noch auf die sanftmöglichste art) 

natürlich sind ruhe, erholung, spaß, spannung, whatever wichtige punkte des hobbies angeln. 
generell aber überhaupt nichts mit fisch anfangen zu können und sich dann einem hobby widmen was sich darum dreht fühlt sich für mich einfach instinktiv falsch an. 

ich gehe ja auch nicht los und fange vögel mit brotkrümel am haken ...


----------



## NedRise (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Bernd2000

Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

machen wir uns doch nix vor, bzw. hören wir doch endlich auf uns in die tasche zu lügen.
wir angeln weil´s uns spaß macht.
die fische können wir nicht aus dem wasser singen.

angeln nur zur verwertung, genau, dafür fährt man kilometerweit mit teurem gerät an eine stark befahrene wasserstraße, um sich dort im regen die nacht/den tag um die ohren zu schlagen.
von dem ganzen anderen mist, wie prüfung, verein, gewässersuche mal abgesehen und das nur weil wir gerne fisch essen, besonders natürlich barben, nasen und rapfen...


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau das müsste ein Verband richtig stellen und darauf hinweisen, wie einseitig hier der Tierschutzbund arbeitet....
> Wenn sie schon nicht zu richtiger Lobbyarbeit fähig sind (Stichwort weitere sinnvolle Gründe)
> Statt dessen macht der DAFV (Spahn, LSFV-SH) ja lieber gemeinsame Sache mit dem Tierschutzbund.......



Vielleicht kann man ja mal 'n bißchen nachhelfen und den Damen und Herren nochmal die Stellungnahme des ehemaligen DAV-Präsidiums zum Thema C&R präsentieren.

Zitat:*
Zur Frage des Fangens und Zurücksetzens von Fischen vertritt das DAV-Präsidium folgenden Standpunkt:*  Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und  Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen  geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches.  Daneben gibt es jedoch weitere Gesetze, denen zu folgen ist. Solche  Gesetze sind z. B. die Fischereigesetze der einzelnen Bundesländer.  Diese weisen den Fischereiausübenden z. B. an, untermaßige Fische,  Fische, welche in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder einer bedrohten  Fischart angehören, zurückzusetzen. Der Angler käme in Konflikt mit dem  Gesetz, wenn er dies nicht einhielte. Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht  ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben! … Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum genetischen Potenzial von  Fischen lassen sogar vermuten, dass das systematische Entnehmen von  großen Fischen im Endeffekt zu einer Veränderung der genetischen  Architektur der Fische führt, d. h., dass das genetische Potenzial  verarmt. Fischpopulationen würden durch die Negativselektion (gezielte  Entnahme der kapitalen Fische) kleinwüchsiger, krankheitsanfälliger etc.  Ganz abgesehen davon ist es manchem Angler auch nicht möglich, kapitale  Fische selbst zu verwerten, sodass er den gefangenen Fisch wieder  zurücksetzen möchte.
 Aus unterschiedlichen Gründen wird das Tierschutzgesetz von  Vertretern verschiedener Verbände missinterpretiert. Es wird von einigen  Tierschutzvertretern in der Art ausgelegt, als ob das Zurücksetzen von  Fischen eine strafbare Handlung wäre.
 Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt  zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu  verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch  zurückzusetzen!”

Zitat Ende

Quelle: http://www.barsch-alarm.de/news/stellungnahme-des-dav-zum-thema-cr/

Aber sicherlich wäre das  zuviel verlangt. Wer übernimmt schon gerne was von bedingungslos beigetretenen Ossis.


----------



## ssnake14 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Das ganze C&R Verbots Gehaben , ist meiner Meinung nach , nur durch die Puffanlagen entstanden , damit meine ich Gewässer wo es ein komplettes Entnahme Verbot gibt und nur Fische mit ab plus 10 Kilo rumschwimmen .
 Ich bekam sogar schon Anfragen von diversen Betreibern , die Karpfen ab 15 Kilo suchten um sie zu Kaufen !!

 Allerdings finde ich es auch nicht OK , wenn ich Kapitale Fische entnehmen müsste , das optimalste wäre das sogenannte Küchenfenster , AB - Bis cm darf ich den Fisch entnehmen oder auch nicht , somit haben die Kleinen eine Chanche einmal ab zu Laichen , und die Kapitalen geben ihre guten Gene weiter !!


----------



## BERND2000 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> diese c&r fanatiker (bewusst überspitzt gewählt) können meist gar nix damit anfangen und schmeißen den fisch dann halt wieder zurück .



 Wobei das nur wenige C&Rler und noch weniger Fische betreffen wird.
 Wer sagen wir mal bereit ist, 20 - 40 Stunden und viel Geld, in den Fang einzelner Fische zu investieren, geht zumeist verdammt umsichtig mit Ihnen um.

 Es sind eher die Massenfische die gedankenlos zurückgesetzt werden, auch wenn sie nicht mehr lebensfähig sind.
 Also eher ungewollter Beifang, ungewöhnliche Fangmengen, oder bei Wettfischen und Hochseeangeln zu erleben.

 Wobei man sich vor Augen führen sollte das das Tierschutzgesetz Grundel, Kaulbarsch, Wittling, Aalmutter nicht anders betrachtet wie den einzelnen Großhecht oder Wels.
 Lediglich in unserer Wahrnehmung werden also besonders viele Fische von den C&R Fanatikern zurückgesetzt.
 In Wahrheit, kann es genau so gut eher umgekehrt sein.
 Denn der Normalo fischt oft ungleich weniger selektiv, nimmt aber nicht alles mit.
 Wenn ich aber selektiv Angel, fange ich oft gar nichts anderes als das was ich fangen möchte.
 (z.B beim Klopfen auf Wels, oder beim direkten Anwerfen von sichtbaren Fischen)

 Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich Dier Recht, wer Angelt sollte auch bereit sein einen nicht mehr lebensfähigen Fisch selbst zu verwerten oder zu verschenken so das er verwertet wird.
 Wer aber den  Fang ohne Schuldgefühle wie Müll entsorgt, kennt auch keine Achtung vor dem Fisch.

 Das ist der eigentliche Punkt, den C&R *und* tierschutzgerechten Angler geht es oft vorrangig darum, das man die Fische mit Achtung behandelt. 
 Auch wenn es anders erscheint, sind Ihre Beweggründe die selben, was auch die Bevölkerung mittragen würde.
 Warum es eigentlich Allen geht, ist das man mit lebenden Tieren nicht umgeht, als könnten sie gar kein Leid empfinden.

 Da kann sich also Jeder an die eigene Nase fassen und z.B über die Verwendung von Schonhaken oder Vermeidung der Beifänge durch selektivere Angelei Gedanken machen.

 Mal zum Nachdenken.
 Der Fang eines nicht gewollten oder geschützten Fisches ist dann auch verboten.
 Wenn man den Auslegungen des Tierschutzes folgt.
 Das ist dann lediglich ein Versehen was geduldet wird.

 Wer also Beifänge/Untermaßige nicht mal versucht zu vermeiden, ist vor dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht besser, als Jemand der vorrangig C&R betreibt.


----------



## layercake87 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@bernd da stimme ich dir in jedem punkt zu. ich habe ja auch gar nichts gegen catch & release. wie ich im ersten beitrag schon schrieb "man kann es nicht schwarz-weiß sehen". ich denke solange man nicht bedingungslos jeden fisch mitnimmt bzw. bedingungslos jeden fisch zurücksetzt, sondern der situation entsprechend handelt ist das mitnehmen, sowie c&r vertretbar.


----------



## Purist (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das ist der eigentliche Punkt, den C&R *und* tierschutzgerechten Angler geht es oft vorrangig darum, das man die Fische mit Achtung behandelt.
> ..
> _*Warum es eigentlich Allen geht, ist das man mit lebenden Tieren nicht umgeht, als könnten sie gar kein Leid empfinden.*_



Da scheinen aber zwei verschiedene Vorstellungen von "Leid empfinden" vorzuliegen. |rolleyes
Schließlich tut eine Seite so, als sei das Töten das schlimmste Leid, das man einem Fisch zufügen könnte und verharmlost die Folgen von Haken, Drillen, Landen und Fotosessions. Die andere Seite sieht das "Leid zufügen" nur als eine Notwendigkeit an, um an ein Nahrungsmittel zu gelangen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> @bernd da stimme ich dir in jedem punkt zu. ich habe ja auch gar nichts gegen catch & release. wie ich im ersten beitrag schon schrieb "man kann es nicht schwarz-weiß sehen". ich denke solange man nicht bedingungslos jeden fisch mitnimmt bzw. bedingungslos jeden fisch zurücksetzt, sondern der situation entsprechend handelt ist das mitnehmen, sowie c&r vertretbar.





Und wann wäre es der Situation entsprechend?
(Auch wieder Wischiwaschi. Was für den Angler Situation entsprechend ist, ist für den Aufseher, Tierschützer etc. evtl. eine Strafbare Handlung.)

Desweiteren stellt sich die Frage warum der Angler in dieser Situation gerät? 
Hat er Aufbewahrungsmittel vergessen? Wieso Angelt er dann?
Hat er sein Aufbewahrungsmittel zu klein gewählt? Angelt auf Waller und hat nur ne klitze kleine Kühlbox dabei?

Also kommt..Situationsbedingt..zu 99,9999% auch nur eine faule Ausreden.
Habe ich als Beifang einen 2 Meter Waller.....der wird mir wahrscheinlich eher die Stippw zerdeppern als das ich in die Situation geraten diesen Fisch zu landen und zurück zu setzen.

Möchte mal wissen wieviel Angler nur zum Spass angeln weil plötzlich die Frau anruft und einem Bittet ja keinen Fisch mit nach Hause zu bringen.
a) Kühltheke voll
b) Braten im Ofen ...Fisch kann net verwertet werden
c) am nächsten Tag kommt Besuch und die Bude darf nicht nach Fisch stinken

etc.

Alle korrekten Angler packen nun ein. Angeln ohne "Verwertungsabsicht".


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Zitat:"Warum es eigentlich Allen geht, ist das man mit lebenden Tieren nicht umgeht, als könnten sie gar kein Leid empfinden."

Warum wird dies nur auf Tiere gemünzt?
Was ist mit Pflanzen?


----------



## BERND2000 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> @bernd da stimme ich dir in jedem punkt zu. ich habe ja auch gar nichts gegen catch & release. wie ich im ersten beitrag schon schrieb "man kann es nicht schwarz-weiß sehen". ich denke solange man nicht bedingungslos jeden fisch mitnimmt bzw. bedingungslos jeden fisch zurücksetzt, sondern der situation entsprechend handelt ist das mitnehmen, sowie c&r vertretbar.



 Das freut mich zwar, aber es wird viele geben de es so nicht sehen.
 Denn dann bedeutet es auch offen zum Angeln als Freizeitnutzung zu stehen und sich nicht hinter Nahrungserwerb zu verstecken.

 Das aber tun die Angelverbände seit Jahren, entweder weil es so viel einfacher ist, oder weil dort eben nur wenig fanatisch Angler sitzen.
 Denn eins ist klar, wer da sitzt kommt selbst nicht mehr viel ans Wasser.
 Ergo, werden dort viele sitzen, die gewisse Prioritäten über das Angeln setzten.
 Nur wenige werden so selbstlos bereit sein, selbst auf das Angeln zu verzichten um für das Angel zu arbeiten, wenn Ihnen selbst das Angeln Lebensinhalt bedeutet.

 Von einem Anglerverband erwarte ich aber mehr, als das Aufhalten von der  Hintertür," das Angeln ja Nahrungsbeschaffung sei."
 Da können wir uns ja dann gleich den Fischereiverbänden anschießen, mit denen wir seit Jahren zusammenarbeiten.

 Eine Betrachtung ausgerichtet oder ähnlich der Ertragsfischerei passt längst nicht mehr.
 Viele Vereine könnte längst besser mit den Naturschutzverbänden arbeiten als mit der Fischerei.

 Es hilft nichts, es liegt ein Steiniger Weg vor uns, wenn wir klarmachen das wir ein mögliches Leiden von Tieren in Kauf nehmen.
 Das gegenüber anderen Menschen auch zu begründen ist nicht leicht.
 Bei Tierschützern wird uns nur die Wahrheit helfen, die werden es nie verstehen, aber so vielleicht akzeptieren, wenn man Mittelwege sucht.
 (So wie ich umgekehrt auch jeden Veganer akzeptiere, weil die wenigstes konsequent handeln. Also eben nicht solche Gelegenheitstierschützer sind)
 Bei Naturschützern und der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sehe ich aber Möglichkeiten selbst C&R zu vertreten.
 Eben weil Angler dann nicht alles platt machen oder besetzen.
 Weil eben eine solche Angelei hilft, die Natur erhalten oder naturnäher bewirtschaften zu können.

 Wie schaut es den in Wahrheit aus.
 Da sitzt ein Angler am See und es kommt Jemand vorbei der nichts mit Angeln am Hut hat.
 Aus Sicht des Besuchers angelt man Fische um sie auch zu essen, das ist klar.

 So, nun fängt der Angler einen einen riesigen Hecht.
 Der Zuschauer wird zunächst begeistert mitgerissen, bei solchem Anglerglück.
 Ein Zurücksetzen wird der Zuschauer nur verstehen wenn man es auch begründet und  Er nicht ahnt das dieser Fisch gezielt gefangen wurde.

 Wehe aber, man macht Ihm klar wie selten so ein Fisch ist, obwohl fast jeder Hecht, so groß werden könnte und nimmt Ihn dann mit.
 Da hilft es dann auch wenig zu sagen das solche Fische besetzt werden.
 Dann wird wenigstens ein Naturschützer dieses Erlebnis nachdenklich mit nach Hause nehmen.
 Er wird halt überlegen ob es richtig ist so ein besonderes Tier auch zu töten und auch Besatz kritisch überdenken.
 Im schlimmsten Fall wird er denken, das  Angler gewissenlos auch seltenste Fische einfach töten.

 Dann aber wird er es auch ablehnen,  das in Naturschutzgebieten geangelt werden darf.
 Vielleicht aber bekommt er aber auch nur  Mitleid mit dem Hecht.
 Dann ist Angeln halt nur roh.

 Vermutlich hat Er größten Respekt vor dem Fänger, wenn ein solcher Fisch dann begründet zurückgesetzt wird. 

 Es ist schlicht und einfach doof, Angeln als Tierschutz darstellen zu wollen, denn das ist es ganz und gar nicht.
 Aber man wird uns gewisse Dinge nachsehen, wenn Wir uns vernünftig und offen verhalten und verkaufen.

 Also ganz offen, Ich habe bislang nur wenige vom Sinn des C&R überzeugen können, Da fehlt vielen auch das Wissen über Fischbestände.
 Aber Sie werden nachdenklich und das Schwarz/weiß denken verschwindet.
 Vor allem aber stellen sie fest das Ihr Gegenüber sich viele Gedanken macht und nicht nur dasitzt und Angelt.

 Das Gegenstück ist dann der Depp, der Stolz Fotos von den vielen Karpfen zeigt und aussagt das er die natürlich Zurückschmeißt, weil er ja keinen Fisch mag.
 Da fehlt dann die Begründung.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Da scheinen aber zwei verschiedene Vorstellungen von "Leid empfinden" vorzuliegen. |rolleyes
> Schließlich tut eine Seite so,als sei das Töten das schlimmste Leid, das man einem Fisch zufügen könnte und verharmlost die Folgen von Haken, Drillen, Landen und Fotosessions. Die andere Seite sieht das "Leid zufügen" nur als eine Notwendigkeit an, um an ein Nahrungsmittel zu gelangen.



Der tot ist das Ende.
Tote leiden nicht mehr.
(Tierschutz)
>>als sei das Töten das schlimmste Leid, das man einem Fisch zufügen könnte << ..ist also Quatsch 

Probleme sehe ich eher das Lebensgemeinschaften dann leiden können.
(Naturschutz)

"als sei das Töten das schlimmste Leid, das man einem *Gewässer* zufügen könnte" 
passt schon besser 
Denn für Lebensgemeinschaften ist es völlig egal, wie hart das Überleben Ihrer Einzeltiere ist, wenn sie denn nur in Ihrer Einzigartigkeit überleben.


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Also ganz offen, Ich habe bislang nur wenige vom Sinn des C&R überzeugen können.


eigentlich fast alle nicht angelnden leute in meinem umfeld halten mich nicht für einen tierquäler.
eher für einen spinner, der vorgibt am wasser zu sitzen um -
a) sich einen zu brennen
b) seine geliebte zu besuchen

das ansehen der angler in der öffentlichkeit, so empfinde ich es zumindest, ist demnach auch gar nicht so schlecht.

zeigt aber auch, daß es unheimlich schwer ist jemanden, der keine ahnung hat, davon zu überzeugen was unser hobby ausmacht.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> das ansehen der angler in der öffentlichkeit, so empfinde ich es zumindest, ist demnach auch gar nicht so schlecht.


 
 #6...:q:q:q


 na dann ...|gutenach


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> kannst du lesen ?
> 
> Natürlich, wie könnte ich sonst schreiben?
> 
> ...







layercake87 schrieb:


> @bernd da stimme ich dir in jedem punkt zu. ich habe ja auch gar nichts gegen catch & release. wie ich im ersten beitrag schon schrieb "man kann es nicht schwarz-weiß sehen". ich denke solange man nicht bedingungslos jeden fisch mitnimmt bzw. bedingungslos jeden fisch zurücksetzt, sondern der situation entsprechend handelt ist das mitnehmen, sowie c&r vertretbar.



Soso, wenn man also nicht jeden Fisch bedingungslos zurücksetzt, ist C&R in Ordnung?
Hast Du schonmal darüber nachgedacht, was C&R eigentlich bedeutet? Nein?
Ich verrate es Dir.
C&R bedeutet, die Ausübung der Angelfischerei mit dem vorher bereits festgelegten Willen, keine Fische mit zu nehmen und jeden Fang - so überlebensfähig - zurückzusetzen.
Es gibt ergo kein C&R in Verbindung mit gelegentlicher Entnahme überlebensfähiger Fische. Also kann C&R in Deinen Augen auch nicht vertretbar sein, denn selbiges schließt die Mitnahme konsequent aus. 

Was Du für vertretbar hältst, nennt man selektive Entnahme.


----------



## layercake87 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Soso, wenn man also nicht jeden Fisch bedingungslos zurücksetzt, ist C&R in Ordnung?
> Hast Du schonmal darüber nachgedacht, was C&R eigentlich bedeutet? Nein?
> Ich verrate es Dir.
> C&R bedeutet, die Ausübung der Angelfischerei mit dem vorher bereits festgelegten Willen, keine Fische mit zu nehmen und jeden Fang - so überlebensfähig - zurückzusetzen.
> ...



1. punkt : dir ist anscheinend völlig unmöglich zu verstehen, was geschrieben steht. ich habe nirgendwo rechtsanspruch erhobenen, sondern lediglich meine meinung kund getan.

2. punkt : wenn ich etwas als falsch empfinde kann das sehr wohl auf einem instinkt beruhen. du darfst aber weiterhin "nitpicking" betreiben, wenn du das gefühl hast, dass es deine argumentation untermauert  

3. punkt : c&r wird vielleicht per definition als "alles wird zurückgesetzt" gesehen (und selbst das nicht mal mehr). ich verstehe es aber auch als begriff für jeden gefangen fisch, den man zurücksetzt, der gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. 
wiederum kannst du aber so pingelig bleiben und dich daran erfreuen. der begriff ist in der heutigen zeit übrigens schon ziemlich aufgeweicht.

4. punkt : vielleicht liegt es ja daran, wie ich das angeln kennengelernt habe, denn ich habe angefangen zu angeln, weil ich gerne fisch esse. das damit einhergehend auch andere vorteile verbunden sind, wie die im post von mir zuvor genannten gründe ist ein pluspunkt. 

5. punkt : warum sollte c&r an einem tag, die entnahme an einem anderen tag ausschließen ? die logik musst du mir mal erklären. 

6. punkt : wenn du keinen fisch isst und trotzdem fleißig angeln gehst ist das deine sache. ich muss das noch lange nicht gutheißen.

7. punkt : du widersprichst dir doch selbst in deinem kommentar. einerseits sagst du "sofern überlebensfähig" und definierst damit c&r und andererseits sagst du, dass es sich nicht c&r handelt, wenn ich von "nicht bedingungslos zurücksetzen" spreche...

für mich ist die diskussion hiermit beendet. meinen standpunkt hab ich lang und breit erläutert.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

am Verlauf dieses wunderbaren Tröd's sieht man recht gut, warum von den sogn . Anglern nix ( jedenfalls von soundsovielen) aber auch gar nix zu erwarten ist.
 Jeder hat nen Standpunkt, der ist natürlich besser als der des anderen und so streiten sie fort bis ans Ende ihrer Tage.
 Lächerlicher Haufen, naja bin auch Angler#h

 Gruß A. 
 Achso, was erwartet Ihr von unserem Dachverband?
 Welche Meinung soll der eigentlich vertreten?


----------



## Jose (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

und was hat all das "was hier geschrieben steht" mit dem thema zu tun?
da gibts eine professionelle kampagne - und hier "schulhofkloppereien".

punkt ist doch: solche kampagnen müssen wir über uns ergehen lassen, weil der schmarotzerverband DAFV nix tut außer sich anzubiedern (selbsterhalt) und uns angler in jede denen schmackhafte pfanne haut. 


problem ist doch klar., aber neee, hier müssen wieder mal alle befindlichkeiten bis zur selbstbespiegelung aufgeführt werden.

ab in die vereine, ihr helden...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich gehe nur auf diesen Punkt ein, weil er ein wichtiges Mißverständnis deutlich macht, an dem viele Diskussionen scheitern. Der Rest ist mir nicht mehr die Mühe wert.



layercake87 schrieb:


> 3. punkt : c&r wird vielleicht per definition als "alles wird zurückgesetzt" gesehen (und selbst das nicht mal mehr). ich verstehe es aber auch als begriff für jeden gefangen fisch, den man zurücksetzt, der gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt wurde.
> wiederum kannst du aber so pingelig bleiben und dich daran erfreuen. der begriff ist in der heutigen zeit übrigens schon ziemlich aufgeweicht.



Um eine fundierte Diskussion über das Thema C&R zu führen, ist eine genaue und korrekte Definition außerordentlich wichtig. Insbesondere ist hier der Unterschied zwischen C&R und selektiver Entnahme zu beachten.

C&R werden wir in Deutschland nicht mehr gesellschaftsfähig und damit legal bekommen. Es schließt einen der wichtigsten (nicht einzigen) Gründe zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei aus, nämlich das angeln zur Nahrungsgewinnung. Nochmal, C&R bedeutet, angeln mit dem von vornherein festgelegten Vorsatz, gefangene Fische wieder zurückzusetzen. Es schließt die Angelei zur Nahrungsgewinnung aus.

Selektive Entnahme ist etwas völlig anderes. Das bedeutet, der Angler entscheidet unmittelbar nach dem Fang, ob er den gefangenen Fisch entnimmt, oder ob er ihn aus persönlichen Gründen wieder zurücksetzt. Der Wille zur Entnahme ist nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen.

So, und nur so, kann man Kampagnen wie der des Tierschutzbundes entgegenwirken. Nicht jedoch, indem man sich deren Argumente zu eigen macht um seine persönliche Meinung zu untermauern.

Es braucht vielleicht etwas Weitsicht, um das zu verstehen. Und sicher ist nicht jeder in der Lage dazu. Dann sollte derjenige sich jedoch auch aus solchen Diskussionen heraushalten.


----------



## layercake87 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur auf diesen Punkt ein, weil er ein wichtiges Mißverständnis deutlich macht, an dem viele Diskussionen scheitern. Der Rest ist mir nicht mehr die Mühe wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber schön zu sehen, wie du den anderen darauf bezogen von mir genannten punkt nicht mit zitierst. chapeau lieber ralle.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



layercake87 schrieb:


> 5. punkt : warum sollte c&r an einem tag, die entnahme an einem anderen tag ausschließen ? die logik musst du mir mal erklären.





layercake87 schrieb:


> aber schön zu sehen, wie du den anderen darauf bezogen von mir genannten punkt nicht mit zitierst. chapeau lieber ralle.



Meinst Du Deinen Punkt 5. ?

Weil Du nicht verstanden hast, wie inkosequent Du argumentierst.

Du behauptest, es sei "irgendwie falsch" wenn man angeln geht ohne Fische essen zu wollen.
Gleichzeitig sagst Du, Du würdest auch angeln gehen, wenn die Truhe voll ist und dann alle lebensfähigen Fische wieder zurücksetzen.

D.h., Du gehst an diesem Tag angeln ohne den Willen, gefangene Fische zu entnehmen. Bedeutet, jeden gefangenen Fisch - sofern überlebensfähig - wieder zurückzusetzen.
*Das ist C&R.
*
Siehst Du den Wiederspruch immer noch nicht ?


----------



## Purist (22. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selektive Entnahme ist etwas völlig anderes. Das bedeutet, der Angler entscheidet unmittelbar nach dem Fang, ob er den gefangenen Fisch entnimmt, oder ob er ihn aus persönlichen Gründen wieder zurücksetzt. Der Wille zur Entnahme ist nicht von vornherein ausgeschlossen.
> 
> So, und nur so, kann man Kampagnen wie der des Tierschutzbundes entgegenwirken. Nicht jedoch, indem man sich deren Argumente zu eigen macht um seine persönliche Meinung zu untermauern.



Ich sehe immer noch ein Problem darin, C&D/Selektive Entnahme klar zu definieren und vom Vorsatz keinen Fisch entnehmen zu wollen zu trennen. Wo fängt ernsthaftes C&D an und wo überwiegt dann doch eher C&R? 

Extremes Beispiel: Jemand geht ein Jahr lang auf Hecht angeln und entnimmt von seinen vielleicht 50 Fängen ein einziges, für seine Küche perfekt passendes, Exemplar. 
Ist der Fisch nun eine Alibientnahme für jemandem, der eigentlich mit Vorsatz lieber C&R betreibt? 

Beispiel 2: In einem Gewässer kommen so gut wie keine Barsche über 30cm vor, trotzdem geht dort jemand immer wieder auf Barsche angeln, um dort vielleicht irgendwann einmal sein 40cm Exemplar für die Küche zu erwischen. Kleinere Barsche, Hechte und Zander als Beifang, lässt er wieder frei.

Beispiel 3: Karpfen-Paylake, spezialsierter Karpfenangler will dort unbedingt das 1kg schwere Exemplar für die Küche fangen.

Die möglichen Ausreden sind grenzenlos, sowas kann man schlecht benutzen um solchen Kampagnen entgegenzuwirken. Da muss eine andere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit her, die man nicht auf die Verbände abwälzen kann, die fängt bei jedem von uns an, geht aber vor allem auch an die Medien: Wenn ich auf eine Webseite einer bekannten Angelzeitschrift gehe und dort nur noch Fangfotos (und Videos) von offensichtlich noch lebenden Fischen sehe, ist das nun einmal gefundenes Fressen für Tierschutzbund und Co. C&R-Überall.. 
Jeder kleine Angler kommt dazu, der sich das einfach abschaut , nachahmt und das der Öffentlichkeit auch noch präsentiert.


----------



## layercake87 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meinst Du Deinen Punkt 5. ?
> 
> Weil Du nicht verstanden hast, wie inkosequent Du argumentierst.
> 
> ...



nein, meinte ich nicht. punkt 7, aber das war wohl nicht offensichtlich genug.
um mal wieder auf den grundsatz meiner aussage zurückzukommen: es ging mir hier nie darum, dass ich etwas gegen c&r habe, sondern nach wie vor, dass ich es nicht richtig finde, dass man angelt geht, wenn man gar kein fisch essen mag. (meine MEINUNG - nicht rechtsprechung, ordnung, gesetz oder irgendwas in der art. d.h. ich habe auch keine intention, dass es den leuten verboten wird.)

sowie ich leute, wie dich nie verstehen werde, ralle, musst du meine ansichten auch nicht verstehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Sehe ich ähnlich.
 C&R ist ein klares Verhaltensmuster.
 Fangen zum Verzehr auch.

 Selektive Entnahme ist lediglich das der Angler frei und spontan im Einzelfall,entscheidet welches Verhalten er anwendet.
 Das hört sich zwar richtig an und mag auch richtig sein, aber es ist keine eigene Richtung, sondern mal dieses und mal das.
 Fällt also C&R weg ist wohl auch die Selektive Entnahme Geschichte.


----------



## Revilo62 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich habe es schon mal geschrieben,  die Begriffe C&R und C&D völlig wertfrei und ohne Ideologie betrachtet heißen nichts weiter, als das ich fange und freilasse und fange und töte.
Was daraus in Europa gemacht wurde, explizit am beispiel der Karpfenangler ist pure Ideologie, ob zum Zwecke des Naturschutzes oder des Bestandsschutzes oder zur Stärkung des Selbstbewußtseins, völlig Latte.
Natürlich ist der Begriff der selektiven Entnahme der aus meiner Sicht besser gewählte, vereint aber C&R und C&D, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich diese Entscheidung eigenverantwortlich treffe. Und genau daraum geht es, dem Angler wird diese Verantortung per Gesetz entzogen. 
Und da ist es egal, ob "kleiner" oder "großer" oder organisiert oder Freelancer.
Die Kampagne hat das C&R ja auch nur als Aufhänger um letztendlich das Angeln generell verbieten zu wollen.
Wo sind denn die vielen Tierschützer und Haßprediger wenn ich in Berlin in der Stadt angle oder mich offen mit Angelgerät in der Öffentlichkeit bewege, ich bin noch nie darauf angesprochen worden, jedenfalls nicht negativ. Im Gegenteil, oft wird gefragt, ob es denn überhaupt noch Fische gibt und ob man die aus den Gewässern überhaupt essen könne.
Und ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ich beim Releasen beschimpft wurde, im Gegenteil, wenn ich dann mal Einen ins Jenseits befördert habe, kam eher Mitleid mit dem Fisch auf, bis hin zur Frage, ob es jetzt hätte sein müssen. Und jetzt soll niemand behaupten, dass in der City von Berlin keine Tierschützer rumrennen  Wir reden hier von einer 4Mio-Metropole und ich bin ca, 100 Tage im Jahr dort unterwegs, angeln.
Ich will die gesamte Problematik damit nicht runterspielen, mir ist schon bewusst, welche Gefahr dahinter steckt. 
Wir haben es hier aber mit einem "Feind" zu tun, der einfach besser organisiert und finanziell besser aufgestellt ist.
An uns verdienen alle, die Geräteindustrie, die Medien, der Fischereirechtinhaber, der Staat, wenn wir es nicht schaffen, auch nur die 3 Erstgenannten zu aktivieren und dann auch noch intern gegeneinanderarbeiten, na denn gute Nacht.

Im Übrigen bin ich dagegen, Menschen mangelnde Weitsicht zu unterstellen und damit das Recht an einer öffentlichen Diskussion abzusprechen, hatten wir schon mal und wir haben es gegenwärtig wieder immer mehr

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Revilo62 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich ist der Begriff der selektiven Entnahme der aus meiner Sicht besser gewählte, vereint aber C&R und C&D, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich diese Entscheidung *eigenverantwortlich* treffe. Und genau daraum geht es, dem Angler wird diese Verantortung per Gesetz entzogen.
> > Und da ist es egal, ob "kleiner" oder "großer" oder organisiert oder Freelancer.



Danke Revilo, gut begriffen und zusammen gefasst, um was es hier geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich sehe immer noch ein Problem darin, C&D/Selektive Entnahme klar zu definieren und vom Vorsatz keinen Fisch entnehmen zu wollen zu trennen. Wo fängt ernsthaftes C&D an und wo überwiegt dann doch eher C&R?
> 
> ................................
> 
> Die möglichen Ausreden sind grenzenlos, sowas kann man schlecht benutzen um solchen Kampagnen entgegenzuwirken.



Es gibt kein Problem bei der Trennung. Der vorhergehende Wille ist das trennende Merkmal.

Selbstverständlich kann man den Verwertungswillen vorschieben und als Ausrede für C&R benutzen. Aber bitte, sollen wir uns die Gegenargumente unserer Gegner zu eigen machen? Und stellen wir uns selber unter Generalverdacht?

Genau diese Denke führt doch dazu, dass übervorsichtige Vereinsfunktionäre auf die Erlaubnisscheine, oder in die Gewässerordnung schreiben lassen, dass jeder maßige und nicht geschonte Fisch zu entnehmen ist. Und genau deswegen haben die Bayern die Entnahmepflicht festgeschrieben. 




Revilo62 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Begriff der selektiven Entnahme der aus meiner Sicht besser gewählte, vereint aber C&R und C&D, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich diese Entscheidung eigenverantwortlich treffe.
> 
> Eben nicht. Die selektive Entnahme kann man sehr gut begründen und mit starken Argumenten untermauern. Das wäre auch genau der Aufhänger für eine Gegenkampagne.
> 
> ...



Ich habe niemandem das Recht abgesprochen, seine Meinung zu äußern. Ich finde nur, die sollte gefestigt und in sich logisch sein, wenn man sich an einer öffentlichen Diskussion beteiligt. 
Sich mit den Argumenten andersdenkender nicht auseinandersetzen zu wollen, ist keine Basis für eine Diskussion.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> So, und nur so...



Schön Ralf, dass Du das auch so siehst. Bei all den vorangegangenden Diskussionen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der von Dir trefflich beschriebene Weitblick vielen abgeht...

Die Überschrift könnte lauten "Tierschutz 2.0: Aus Ideologie Tiere töten müssen..."


----------



## Lommel (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

_Und  wenn interessierst das in Deutschland CuR verboten ist, selbst  schuld.  Jeder Welsangler außerhalb Deutschlands, und im Urlaub hängt  sich  einen lebenden Köfi an den Haken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 			 		 	 	 _



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also ich mache das auch in Deutschland, bin natürlich darauf bedacht mich nicht erwischen zu lassen!
> 
> Deshalb maße ich mir aber noch lange nicht an, zu darüber zu urteilen, was "richtiges" Angeln ist und was nicht.
> Wegen mir soll jeder mit seinen Fischen machen was er will, nur ein  solches Fehlverhalten an die große Glocke hängen und dieses noch zu  dokumentieren (und zu veröffentlichen), halte ich persönlich für einen  Fehler.



@Taxidermist

Du schreibst in einem öffentlichen Forum das du mit lebenden Köderfischen angelst und verurteilst Leute die Fische zurücksetzen?

Du hängst mit deinem Post doch dein eigenes Fehlverhalten an "die grosse Glocke". Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Geht euch nicht gegenseitig an.
Thema hier:
Die Kampagne und die Untätigkeit der Verbände zum Thema..


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lommel schrieb:


> _Und  wenn interessierst das in Deutschland CuR verboten ist, selbst  schuld.  Jeder Welsangler außerhalb Deutschlands, und im Urlaub hängt  sich  einen lebenden Köfi an den Haken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.                                 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht euch nicht gegenseitig an.
> Thema hier:
> Die Kampagne und die Untätigkeit der Verbände zum Thema..



Lommel hat doch recht , schauen wir doch mal genauer hin.
Seit Jahren kommen vom Jürgen doch immer die gleichen Sprüche von wegen gegen "Hantas" etc 
und andererseits spricht folgendes doch für sich :

Kampagne Tierschutzbund Post 45

Kampagne Tierschutzbund Post 69

Kampagne Tierschutzbund Post 101

Beschluss Trophäenangeln Post 594 ; 598 und 600

in einem anderen Thread ( kann den z.Z. nicht finden ) hat er bezüglich C&R auch davon berichtet
das er maßige Hechte wieder zurück gesetzt hat.

Jürgen sagt ja selber das er sich mit den "Hantas" nicht solidarisieren will.
Müssen wir uns dann mit Jürgen solidarisieren obwohl er gleiches macht 
und von anderen erwartet  auf seiner Seite gegen "Hantas" / Barsch/Zander-profis zu sein ?
Das allein ist doch schon mehr als suspekt an sich.
Die Entscheidung liegt bei jedem selbst.

Wenn 2 Angler bei unterschiedlichen Angelarten auf unterschiedliche Fische ähnliches oder gar das gleiche tun,
dann ist einer immer noch der moralisch, ethisch bessere Angler ? vielleicht sogar Gutmensch ?

Mir erscheint das in etwa im Vergleich so :
wenn ein Gewässerwart einen maßigen Fisch fängt und den zurück setzt ist alles ok,
im Gegensatz ein "normaler" Angler einen maßigen Fisch fängt , nicht verwerten kann da zu groß,
und zurück setzt dieses dann falsch war ?
Der Gewässerwart schwärzt seinen Angler beim Vorstand an,
hier hat der Angler kein gutes Standing weil er unbequeme Fragen und Aussagen macht,
welche der Vorstand nicht beantworten kann.
Ein Wort gibt das nächste , dann folgt Abmahnung, danach will man Urheberrechte des Anglers entziehen,
danach kommt für den Verein Entzug der Urheberrechte diese weiter zu veröffentlichen. Abschluss = Ausschluss. Ende. 

Es gab doch mal hier im AB solche Aktionen :
Gegen Fangbildzerfleischer oder gegen Moralapostel ? was wird da nun draus ?

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das der " neue Deutsche Angler " nach "Guter fachlichen Praxis angelt" ?
Ist diese Frage geklärt ? Was ist eure " gute fachliche Praxis " ?

Was ist mit Ethik und Moral, sind diese Fragen geklärt ?

Wenn ihr diese Fragen geklärt habt, werdet ihr selber einsehen
das "WIR" Angler uns ans eigene Bein gepinkelt haben,
sowie den Ast auf dem wir sitzen absägten.
Kein Wunder das die diversen "Angelgegner" uns doch nur noch auslachen,
weil sie begriffen haben das sie kaum etwas dazu tun müssen um das Angeln abzuschaffen.

Die *Kampagne vom Tierschutzbund* zielt doch vordergründig darauf ab gegen das C&R vorzugehen.
Bei den wissenschaftlichen Studien gibt es unterschiedliche Ergebnisse ,
hier werden nur die "Ihnen" passenden angedeutet , nicht detailiert nachgewiesen.
"Die Köder werden auf der Schnur verteilt" heisst doch das wir Angler mehrere Köder an einer Angel befestigen,
dieses ist klar ersichtlich falsch. 1 Angel, 1 Haken, 1 Köder wäre richtig angeführt , davon sieht man bewusst ab..
Wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen sollen nach Ihren Angaben zeigen das Fische die anatomischen und chemischen Vorraussetzungen mit sich bringen Schmerz zu erleiden, der Nachweis wird nicht gebracht.

Da fällt doch sofort auf das diese Kampagne nur ein Aufhänger ist um das Angeln abzuschaffen.

Gerade bei solcherlei "Anfeindungen von aussen" wäre ein Interessenvertretung für unser Hobby mehr als dienlich, wenn sie denn da gegen angehen würde.


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Die *Kampagne vom Tierschutzbund* zielt doch vordergründig darauf ab gegen das C&R vorzugehen.


 
Vordergründig vielleicht!
*Hintergründig (und "Hauptgründig") zielt diese Kampagne aber darauf ab, das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung abzuschaffen.*

Beweis:

*"Es gibt tierfreundlichere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als Angeln"*
Heißt nichts anderes als: Angeln ist tierUNfreundlich (stimmt ja auch) und sollte daher ganz verboten werden.

*Machen Sie auch in ihrem Bekanntenkreis auf Tierschutzprobleme durch Angeln aufmerksam.*
"Tierschutprobleme durch Angeln" wird hier geschrieben, nicht "Tierschutzprobleme durch C&R" - ganz einfach deshalb, weil das C&R nur der plakative Aufhänger der Kampagne ist, das Ziel aber ein ganz anders ist.

*Schreiben Sie an die für Tierschutz und Naturschutz zuständigen Ministerien ihres Bundeslandes und fordern Sie diese auf, strenger gegen tierschutzwidrige Angelpraktiken wie das Catch and Release vorzugehen*
"wie" das C&R heißt: Es gibt noch weitere tierschutzwidrige Angelpraktiken. Tierschutzwidrig ist aber strenggenommen der gesamte Fangvorgang beim Angeln!
Es bleibt in der Konsequenz dieser Argumentation also nur eines: Das tierschutzwidrige Angeln verbieten.


Leute, merkt ihr es nicht: Alle Angler sitzen in einem Boot. Schei$$ egal ob Karpfenangler, Fliegenfischer, Bootsangler oder Kochtopfangler! Schei$$-Egal ob Illegal-mit-Lebend-KöFi-Angler oder Legal-mit-totem-KöFi-Angler oder sonstiger Besser- oder Schlechter-Angler.

*Das Angeln an sich wird bekämpft.*

Und was tun wir? Wir bekämpfen uns auch noch gegenseitig.

In seiner Uneinigkeit ist der Gegner am schwächsten - und das wissen natürlich auch die Tier- und Naturschutzverbände.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Danke,noch einer der es begreift,
worum es bei der Kampagne letztendlich wirklich geht.


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Leider ist den Anglern ein nahezu missionarisches Sendungsbewusstsein eigen, wenn es darum geht, das eigene Verständnis von Waidgerechtigkeit und "Besserangeln" zu verbreiten.

Und vor lauter missionarischem Eifer wird jeder "Andersangler" argumentativ abgeknüppelt - und dabei übersehen, dass der "Andersangler" nicht gegenüber, sondern neben einem steht.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach.
Tierschutz, Verbände, Gesetzgeber und viele Angler gehen davon aus das Angeln früher der Nahrungsbeschaffung diente.
So beginnt auch dieser Angriff: "Diente das Angeln früher vor allem dem Nahrungserwerb, wird es heute eher als „Sport“ und Freizeitbeschäftigung betrieben."

Das sehe ich schlicht anders, Angeln war immer eine Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Man trennte ja bewusst Angeln und Fischerei und versuchte sich auch mit Begriffen wie Sport, früh weiter von der Nahrungsgewinnung zu differenzieren. 
Aus meiner Sicht war Angeln immer Freizeitnutzung, auch wenn bei einigen, früher wohl auch Nahrungserwerb nicht unwichtig war.

Aber das Angeln entwickelte sich immer weiter weg, vom reinen Fischfang und Nahrungsnutzung.
Diese Entwicklung ist auch dem Naturschutzgedanken geschuldet, denn so etwas wie ein Zurücksetzen oder der Verzicht mit Reusen oder Netzen zu fischen, machte Angeln eben immer umweltverträglicher.

Das war auch nötig, weil Angeln eben immer ausgefeilter wurde und es immer mehr Menschen gibt, die so Zugang zur Natur suchten und fanden.
(Ein Hauptproblem des Naturschutzes ist ja, das Menschen Natur gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen können)

Das Angeln wurde so aber auch immer gefährlicher für seltene Zielfische, weil der Zeitaufwand, Kosten überhaupt keine Rolle mehr spielen, wenn es um Zielfische geht. 
(Auch das ist ein Unterschied zu Fischerei.)
Dort macht C&R heute oft Sinn und dort aus diesen Kreisen kommt auch der C%R Gedanke.
Geht auch anders, aber dann muss sichergestellt werden, diese Fische vor Anglern zu schützen, was mir aber weltfremd erscheint.

Echte Fischerei aber ist viel unverträglicher, wer das Verlangt stellt sich gegen eine wie ich denke "richtige" Entwicklung.
Der glaubt halt immer noch, das es im Wasser vor ungefangenen Fische aller Arten und Größen nur so wimmelt.




Was den Tierschutz beim Angeln betrifft, ist es nicht von der Hand zu weisen das Fische eben Lebewesen sind.
Nur ist es scheinheilig, zu meinen das eine Fischerei zur Nutzung als Nahrung besser wäre.
Es beruhigt lediglich das Gewissen, wenn man dann einen Grund vorschiebt, leider oft auf Kosten der Natur.

Wobei ein Angler durchaus ein schlechtes Gewissen haben kann. Denn wie er sich auch verhält, so sollte Ihm immer bewusst sein, das er an Tier und Naturschutz denken sollte.

Die Tierschützer haben solche Probleme nicht, sie zeigen halt nur auf Andere.
Aber um Ihnen ruhig auch mal einen "Schwarzen Peter" zu zuschieben, fördern sie dann Überfischung, Besatzfische und naturferne Bewirtschaftung.
Was dann eben wieder den freien Zugang vieler Menschen zur Natur erschwert, wenn man diese den erhalten möchte. 

Aber man könnte auch schreiben Hunde und Katzenhaltung haben früher einen Sinn gehabt.
Es ist heute oft unnötig sie noch zu halten, weil sie Nahrung verbrauchen und Probleme verursachen.
Aber was soll es, alle Menschen haben eben Bedürfnisse auch unvernünftig zu handeln.


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Lommel hat doch recht , schauen wir doch mal genauer hin.
> Seit Jahren kommen vom Jürgen doch immer die gleichen Sprüche von wegen gegen "Hantas" etc
> und andererseits spricht folgendes doch für sich :
> 
> ...



Korrekt.
Aber vordergründig allg. gegen das Angeln abzielt.

Das ist der täglich Wahnsinn unter uns Anglern, besonders in den Vereinen mit eigenem Gewässer.

@Bernd

Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ist recht mühsam. 
Auch zu frühen Zeiten unserer Kultur gab es effektivere Methoden.
Stellnetze und Reusen.


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Vordergründig vielleicht!
> *Hintergründig (und "Hauptgründig") zielt diese Kampagne aber darauf ab, das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung abzuschaffen.*
> 
> Plakativ : Töten auf Raten
> ...



Nichts desto trotz bleibe ich bei der Kampagne dabei, das sie inhaltlich in vielen Bereichen falsch ist
und viele angedeutete Nachweise nicht erbracht werden.
Das hat etwas wie : wir bewerfen die Angler so lange mit Dreck bis etwas hängen bleibt,
egal welche Mittel wir dazu nutzen, sei es mit falschen Darstellungen,
angedeuteten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen ( wo der Nachweis nicht erbracht wird ) etc.


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Wenn C&R, sowie das Angeln an sich, eine tierschutzwidrige Angelpraktik zum Fang von Fischen ist,
> gibt es also nur noch Fisch zum kaufen um diesen zu essen.
> Das heisst Angeln an sich abschaffen, mit all seinen sozialen Komponenten etc ???


 
Ja, das ist der Pudels Kern und die Intension der Kampagne.

Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass das so schwer zu durchschauen ist.


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Pudels Kern und die Intension der Kampagne.
> 
> Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass das so schwer zu durchschauen ist.



Da fällt doch sofort auf das diese Kampagne nur ein Aufhänger ist um das Angeln abzuschaffen.

Nichts anderes hatte ich zuvor geschrieben.


----------



## Purist (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass das so schwer zu durchschauen ist.



Es geht nicht ums durchschauen, eher: Wie gehen wir damit um, dass dieses Ziel gegen die Wand läuft? Welche Konsequenzen soll das haben? Viel Spaß beim Verteidigen von C&R gegen Tierschutzbund, Peta, das Tierschutzgesetz (und in Folge die Justiz) und andere, die sich dabei noch einklinken werden, gerade weil es ein guter Angriffspunkt auf die gesamte Anglerschaft ist.


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Da fällt doch sofort auf das diese Kampagne nur ein Aufhänger ist um das Angeln abzuschaffen.
> 
> Nichts anderes hatte ich zuvor geschrieben.


 
Das war auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sondern allgemein auf den Verlauf des Threads.


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz bleibe ich bei der Kampagne dabei, das sie inhaltlich in vielen Bereichen falsch ist
> und viele angedeutete Nachweise nicht erbracht werden.
> Das hat etwas wie : wir bewerfen die Angler so lange mit Dreck bis etwas hängen bleibt,
> egal welche Mittel wir dazu nutzen, sei es mit falschen Darstellungen,
> angedeuteten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen ( wo der Nachweis nicht erbracht wird ) etc.



Heut zu Tage eine übliche Masche in allen Bereichen.
Minderheiten terrorisieren die Bevölkerung.


----------



## Rotbart (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums durchschauen, eher: Wie gehen wir damit um, dass dieses Ziel gegen die Wand läuft? Welche Konsequenzen soll das haben? Viel Spaß beim Verteidigen von C&R gegen Tierschutzbund, Peta, das Tierschutzgesetz (und in Folge die Justiz) und andere, die sich dabei noch einklinken werden, gerade weil es ein guter Angriffspunkt auf die gesamte Anglerschaft ist.


 
Der einzig mögliche Ansatzpunkt erscheint mir der, den auch die Spanier gewählt haben, als es um die Abschaffung der Stierkämpfe aus Tierschutzgründen ging - wie die Stierkämpfe auch ist angeln:
- ein jahrtausende altes Verhaltensmuster der Menschen
- ein Kulturgut
- ein Wirtschaftsfaktor
- ein Gesellschaftsfaktor
- eine Lebensweise
- etc. pp.,
das aufgrund seiner vielfältigen Vorteile für Bevölkerung und Gesellschaft nicht den allgemeinen Tierschutzvorschriften unterliegt.

Und ich mach jetzt den Propheten: Die Diskussion schwappt jetzt über auf "Aber dass die Stierkämpfe verboten sind, finde ich richtig".


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ja, das ist der Pudels Kern und die Intension der Kampagne.
> 
> Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass das so schwer zu durchschauen ist.


 
 Da ist  nichts zu durchschauen.
 Dem Tierschutz gefällt der Gedanke nicht, das es Menschen gibt die Spaß am Fangen = Angeln haben.
 Das betrifft halt alle Angler.


 Es gilt halt allen Anglern klar zu machen, das Sie *Eins* für die Gegenseite sind.
 Da bringt es überhaupt nichts, die Verwertung vorzuschieben oder auf Naturverträglichkeit hin zu weisen.
*Wer Freude daran hat, Tiere zu fangen oder auch zu töten, bleibt für sie roh, primitiv oder pervers.*
 An so etwas wie dem Fangvorgang, hat man keine Freude zu haben, selbst wenn es nötig sein sollte.

*Aber für uns Angler ist es ganz wichtig zu verstehen, das wir  eine Einheit sind.*
 Das eben nicht nur der Angler der seinen Fang auch entnimmt richtig handelt.
 Sondern das auch ein Zurücksetzen eine richtige Entscheidung sein kann.

 Das Ganze kann man dann aus 2 Richtungen betrachten.
 Einmal das über Angriffe gegen C&R auch das normale "gute" Angeln betroffen ist.
 oder...
 Das auch C&R seine Begründung haben kann.
 Also ein Zurücksetzen auch schon mal einen "echten" Angler ausmachen kann, weil Er ja kein Fischer ist.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @Bernd
> 
> Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ist recht mühsam.
> Auch zu frühen Zeiten unserer Kultur gab es effektivere Methoden.
> Stellnetze und Reusen.



Vielleicht kennen das Andere so nicht, aber wenigstens in Norddeutschland wurden/werden Reusen oder selbst Netze auch in vielen Vereinen durch Angler genutzt.
(In Nieders.Ges. nicht anders als die Angel betrachtet) 
Es gab Fischereivereine, Angelvereine, Sportfischervereine oder auch Sportanglervereine.
So langsam entwickelte sich das aber alles Vorrangig zu reinen Angelvereinen auch wenn die Namen oft noch auf Anderes hindeuten.
Lange war die Reuse oft so normal wie die Angelrute.
Aber es gab eben auch eine langsame Entwicklung, in der solche der Nahrungsgewinnung dienende Fangtechniken, so wie auch der Massenhafte Besatz mit Ertrags Haustieren (Karpfen) immer mehr verschwanden oder unterbunden wurden.
Heute gilt vielen Anglern so etwas als Falsch, aber früher war es halt anders.
Heute wollen sie eher Artenvielfalt als Massenfänge, selbst das Erleben von Natur ohne Fangerfolg wird hingenommen. Der Massenhafte Besatz von Haustieren, würde in meiner Region wohl eher auf harte Kritik stoßen.
Viel mehr jedenfalls als das Geld, in fast unsinnige Wanderfisch Projekte zu stecken.

Es ist also vor Ort, gar nicht mehr so leicht, Karpfen oder Regenbogenforellen Besatz überhaupt zu vertreten.
Das alles sind Entwicklungen, die auch zum Vermehrten Aufkommen des Zurücksetzen führten.
Wobei hier kaum echter Stress zwischen dem Naturschutz und Anglern herrscht.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum zum alten Nutzungsgedanken zurückkehren, das Gewässer vorrangig Nahrung produzieren sollen und Angler diese dann abfischen.
#c

Das Gegenteil stört mich, schon eher.
Eine auf Ertragsmengen ausgerichtete Gewässernutzung, wo Fische vorrangig lecker oder nachteilig erscheinen.
Wo eben Besatz der Normalfall ist und der auch großzügig besetzt wird
Oder aber, der immer noch viel zu wenig überwachte und geregelte Einsatz von Reusen und Netzen in den Flüssen und Ihr Beifang von geschützten Wanderfischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

http://www.spiegel.de/spam/spam-schild-sven-lange-angeln-verboten-a-1049548.html
;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums durchschauen, eher: Wie gehen wir damit um, dass dieses Ziel gegen die Wand läuft? Welche Konsequenzen soll das haben? Viel Spaß beim Verteidigen von C&R gegen Tierschutzbund, Peta, das Tierschutzgesetz (und in Folge die Justiz) und andere, die sich dabei noch einklinken werden, gerade weil es ein guter Angriffspunkt auf die gesamte Anglerschaft ist.



Wer will den C&R verteidigen? Das wäre eine dämliche und sicher auch zum scheitern verurteilte Aktion.
Und darum geht es auch nicht.

C&R sollte von Seiten der Angler überhaupt nicht öffentlich thematisiert werden.

Es geht darum, die selektive Entnahme zu erhalten. Dafür gibt es starke Argumente. Lass die gegner doch auf C&R herumreiten, wir sollten ganz einfach gegen einen unsinnigen Tötungszwang vorgehen. Das kann man öffentlichkeitswirksam verkaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> C&R sollte von Seiten der Angler überhaupt nicht öffentlich thematisiert werden.
> 
> Es geht darum, die selektive Entnahme zu erhalten. Dafür gibt es starke Argumente. Lass die gegner doch auf C&R herumreiten, wir sollten ganz einfach gegen einen unsinnigen Tötungszwang vorgehen. Das kann man öffentlichkeitswirksam verkaufen.


Danke.
Endlich.
Genau das, was wir seit Jahren von den Verbanditen fordern!


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/spam/spam-schild-sven-lange-angeln-verboten-a-1049548.html
> ;-))))






Zitat": das Angeln weiterer Objekte untersagt."

Geil. Angeln weiterer Objekte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wenn selbst (wohl eher nichtangelnde) Spiegelschreiberlinge die Absurdität des ganzen Tierschützer-Geschreis um C+R und Trophäenangeln und das fotografieren noch eher erkennen als die Verbanditen und sich drüber lustig machen, während uns Angler die Funktionäre aus Landes- und Bundesverbänden eher ans Messer liefern und dem Schützerpack noch recht geben, das ist schon bemerkenswert ;-)


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

"
Zitat von *Ralle 24* 

 
_
C&R sollte von Seiten der Angler überhaupt nicht öffentlich thematisiert werden.

Es geht darum, die selektive Entnahme zu erhalten. Dafür gibt es starke Argumente. Lass die gegner doch auf C&R herumreiten, wir sollten ganz einfach gegen einen unsinnigen Tötungszwang vorgehen. Das kann man öffentlichkeitswirksam verkaufen."_



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Endlich.
> Genau das, was wir seit Jahren von den Verbanditen fordern!



Ist es nicht so, das die Verbände, Vereine und Bewirtschafter so etwas bislang oft ignorierten.. ?
Von Einzelnen mal abgesehen, haben sie vermieden zu diesem Thema wirklich Stellung zu beziehen..|schlaf: 

Aber etwas über Jahre lediglich zu ignorieren, hat nun auch dazu geführt, das viele meinen, das selbst eine Selektive Entnahme falsch sei und das Angler lediglich angeln um Nahrung zu beschaffen.
Man hätte sich eben nicht so lange hinter Nahrungserwerbsangeln verstecken sollen.

Es ist einfach, entweder fischt man (auch ohne wahren Spaß) um Nahrung zu bekommen, oder man angelt aus Spaß.

Wenn man aber zum Spaß angelt, sollte man es auch vertreten und sich nicht hinter Nahrungserwerb, Hege oder Weiteren zu verstecken.
Dann gilt es eher Wege zu finden das Angeln naturverträglicher oder gar tierfreundlicher zu gestalten und das führt eben zu Betrachtungen, wo man nicht mehr gewillt ist jeden Fang zu töten oder auch zu nutzen.
Wobei selektive Entnahme und C&R eher derselben Betrachtung entspringen, also kaum getrennt werden können.
Das lässt sich nicht trennen, aber eine mögliche selektive Entnahme erschwert C&R zu unterbinden.
Will man das Verbot von C&R durchsetzen , wird man auch die Selektive Entnahme unterbinden müssen.
Klingt gut und einfach, würde aber katastrophale weitere Probleme begründen.. 

Als wenn ein Angler besser handeln würde, wenn er massenhaft Fische tötet um sie dann verzweifelt zu verschenken weil er solche Mengen nicht verwertet.
Besser ist es ja dann wohl, nicht zu angeln oder sie wenigstens nicht zu entnehmen.

Das aber alles über Jahre nur stillschweigend zu dulden hat zu den heutigen Verhältnissen ja nun geführt.

Praxis und Rechtsverständnis haben sich extrem auseinander entwickelt.
Selbst völlig sinnfreie Hegefischen werden eher akzeptiert als C&R , weil sich kaum einer mal die Mühe machte, den C&R Gedanken auch mal in Schutz zu nehmen, oder zu vertreten das Angeln eben vorrangig eine Freizeitgestaltung und es eher nebenbei um Nahrung geht.

OK, dank der so vorbildlichen Angelpresse ja auch kein Wunder, das wir bei C&R vorrangig immer an Karpfen denken.
Wobei das ja wohl dem Wettfischen, mit zurücksetzen der Weißfische von früher sehr ähnelt.
Wenn es also eine Gruppe gibt, die den Angler wirklich Probleme bereitet, dann die der Angelpresse und der so Vorbildlichen Extremisten.
Denn dort wird C&R als völlig normal hingestellt, so als sei es gut, am Tag möglichst viele Fische zu fangen, um sie dann doch nicht zu nutzen.

Nein das ist eben nicht gut und auch wenn es solche Menschen gibt, verstehe ich nicht warum die Angelpresse sie dann als Vorbild hinstellte.
Ich kann ja verstehen das ein Anfänger stolz darauf ist viele Fische einer Art zu fangen... und in der Tat ist es dann vernünftig nicht alles zu entnehmen.
Aber von einem Erfahrenen Angler sollte man auch eigenverantwortliche Zurückhaltung erwarten können,...vor allem wenn er in Zeitschriften Vorbildfunktionen erfüllt.

Klar es ist nicht einfach, sich selbst bei Entnahme oder auch bei Zielfischen, selbst zu beschränken.
Aber es ist gewissenlos, so etwas wie massenhafte Fänge mit Nachfolgenden C&R als "gut" hinzustellen.
Das ist weder gut noch erlaubt,
es ist lediglich der Versuch Raubbau an der Natur, eben nicht als Raubbau erscheinen zu lassen und die tierschutzrechtliche Betrachtung möchte ich mir lieber ganz ersparen.

Wie soll man solche Angler und Zeitschriften für ernst nehmen, das sie eine gewisse Reife erlangt haben.
Wenn sie so etwas vorleben oder drucken ?

Ja die tun wirklich was für uns...

 Da stört es mich auch wenig, das es schon zum Guten Umgangston gehört unter jedes Fangbild, so etwas wie nasse Hände, glitschig oder ausgerutscht zu lesen.
Ich glaube sogar, das es nicht mal immer stimmt, sondern viele meinen sich lediglich rechtfertigen zu müssen, nicht das Jemand denkt sie könnten ihn gegessen haben
#q was für eine verdrehte Realität.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> "
> 
> Wobei selektive Entnahme und C&R eher derselben Betrachtung entspringen, also kaum getrennt werden können.



Sorry, aber das ist derartig daneben und verzettelt die ganze Diskussion, dass ich da jedesmal Veto einlegen muss.

Selektive Entnahme hat absolut nichts mit C&R zu tun. Selektive Entnahme ist das, was Generationen von Anglern betrieben haben, bevor der Begriff C&R überhaupt erfunden wurde. Und ebenso lange, bevor C&R von Gruppen diverser Spezialisten zu einer Art Religion gemacht wurde.

Orientiert Euch bitte nicht an der Handlung. Entscheidend, auch im juristischen Sinn, ist der *Vorsatz*.  

- Angeln mit dem Vorsatz jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen und unter Ausschluß des vorhergenden Willen, einen Fisch für die Küche mitzunehmen = C&R

- Angeln mit dem Vorsatz, einen Fisch passender Art und Größe für die Küche zu fangen, unter Einschluss alle persönlich unpassenden Fische - sofern lebensfähig - wieder zurückzusetzen = Selektive Entnahme

Wenn wir es nicht schaffen, diese beiden Begrifflichkeiten klar zu trennen, brauchen wir uns keinerlei Gedanken mehr über ein Vermeiden des Entnahmezwangs zu machen.


----------



## holgär (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Danke Ralle !

Mir trieb es gerade die Röte ob so vieler unqualifizierter Aussagen ins Gesicht!

VG

Holger


----------



## Mainschneider (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Lang diskutiertes Thema, 

Wer voll dahinter steht und nen verangelten Fisch nach dem release rücklinks auf der Oberfläche treiben sieht,
(Habt ihr alle schon erlebt...)
Und dann wegen schlechtem Gewissen den Platz wechselt. 
Vielen Dank! 
Releasen um jedne Preis, bloss nich ausnehmen und verwerten.

Kein Wunder. ...


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist derartig daneben und verzettelt die ganze Diskussion, dass ich da jedesmal Veto einlegen muss.
> 
> Selektive Entnahme hat absolut nichts mit C&R zu tun. Selektive Entnahme ist das, was Generationen von Anglern betrieben haben, bevor der Begriff C&R überhaupt erfunden wurde. Und ebenso lange, bevor C&R von Gruppen diverser Spezialisten zu einer Art Religion gemacht wurde.
> 
> ...





holgär schrieb:


> Danke Ralle !
> 
> Mir trieb es gerade die Röte ob so vieler unqualifizierter Aussagen ins Gesicht!
> 
> ...





Mainschneider schrieb:


> Lang diskutiertes Thema,
> 
> Wer voll dahinter steht und nen verangelten Fisch nach dem release rücklinks auf der Oberfläche treiben sieht,
> (Habt ihr alle schon erlebt...)
> ...




Danke für die konsequenten qualifizierten Aussagen.
Unter dem Strich sprecht ihr euch für das Angeln aus, leider nur in der von euch selbst angeprangerten Blockwartmenatalität. Schwarz / Weiss denken hilft euch da auch nicht weiter in dem ihr jedes mal einen "vorgeschobenene Grund" ( Beispiele : Gesetzesgrundlagen ; " die gute fachliche Praxis" ; "eure Moral- und Ethikvorstellung" und vieles mehr ) sucht um euer eigenes handeln ( das Angeln ) zu rechtfertigen.

Ich bin mal gespannt wie ihr das ganze seht wenn ihr ein Gewässer seit fast 40 Jahren befischt, der Fischartentum von ca. 30 Fischarten auf mittlerweile ca. 15 nachgewiesenen Fischarten eingebrochen ist. Die einzelnen Bestände in den Fischarten sind so weit zurück gegangen das hier max. 10 % noch vorhanden sind. Zu besten Zeiten konnte man in 3 Stunden 20 bis 30 kg fangen, heutzutage wenn du Glück etc. hast an einem Tag max. 1-2 kg. Einzelne Fischarten die es hier früher gab sind gar nicht mehr nachzuweisen. Die Fischgrößen bis 20 cm sind noch vorhanden, drüber hinaus wird es sehr rar.
Weissfische wie Rotaugen, Rotfedern minimiert nachweisbar.
Brassen, Güster, Aland etc. fast gar nichts mehr da. Bei Hechte, Zander und Barsch kaum Bestand , wenn nur nach Besatz , nachweisbar. Von Forellen brauchen wir nicht reden, nur nach Besatz. Äschen scheinen sich ein wenig zu erholen, ist aber nur mittelfristig klar ersichtlich, wenn Laichmöglichkeiten trocken fallen fällt das ganze wieder weg.
Das positive es gibt 2 neue Fischarten, das war es dann aber auch.

Ich bezeichne mich als "Angler" interressiere mich für das Gewässer , die Fische, die Veränderungen drum herum und sehe das vieles mehr als schief läuft.

Es stehen uns viele Möglichkeiten offen, Probleme anzugehen.
Wir können es aber auch sein lassen und "anderen" das Feld überlassen, die dann versuchen das ganze besser zu machen ( schaffen sie aus diversen Gründen nicht, unter der Wasseroberfläche kann man mit einem Fernglas kaum was anfangen |supergri ).

Unsere Probleme sind vielschichtig, fangen am Gewässer an , bei der Verantwortlichkeit jedes einzelnen, gehen weiter zu Vereinen / Bewirtschaftern, weiter zu den Landesverbänden und zum Bundesverband bis hin zur Gesetzgebung.

Wir wollen alle Angeln.
Wir wollen alle Fische fangen.
Wir wollen alle die Natur nutzen.
Wir wollen alle Angler sein ?

Ich bin Angler und stehe dazu. :k


----------



## Sharpo (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



holgär schrieb:


> Danke Ralle !
> 
> Mir trieb es gerade die Röte ob so vieler unqualifizierter Aussagen ins Gesicht!
> 
> ...



Unqualifizierte Aussagen?

Bitte erläutern.

Zu C&R...sorry, aber...da sind sich die Gerichte nicht mal einig was dies bedeutet bzw. bedeuten soll.
Übersetzt: Fangen und zurück setzen.
Nicht mal Verboten in DE ( bis auf wenige Ausnahmen).

Daraus macht ihr nun C&R= Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund?

Ganz ehrlich. Ich bevorzuge die Übersetzung.

Auch wenn man unter Anglern aneinander vorbei redet.
Warum kompliziert wenn es auch einfach geht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Danke für die konsequenten qualifizierten Aussagen.
> Unter dem Strich sprecht ihr euch für das Angeln aus, leider nur in der von euch selbst angeprangerten Blockwartmenatalität. Schwarz / Weiss denken hilft euch da auch nicht weiter in dem ihr jedes mal einen "vorgeschobenene Grund" ( Beispiele : Gesetzesgrundlagen ; " die gute fachliche Praxis" ; "eure Moral- und Ethikvorstellung" und vieles mehr ) sucht um euer eigenes handeln ( das Angeln ) zu rechtfertigen.



Warum schreibst Du zusammenhangloses Zeug in Verbindung mit den angeführten Zitaten ?

Entweder hast Du nichts verstanden, oder Du wolltest nur mal Deinen Senf zu irgendwas hinzugeben.

Falls ich mich irre, begründe bitte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Unqualifizierte Aussagen?
> 
> Bitte erläutern.
> 
> ...




Also sowas hätte ich von Dir am allerwenigsten erwartet.

Du musst Dir doch klar darüber sein, dass es eine Differenzierung zwischen C&R und selektiver Entnahme geben muss, um überhaupt argumentieren zu können. 
Ich denke nicht dass Du glaubst, dass man das angeln in Deutschland ohne zumindest den Vorsatz sich Nahrung zu beschaffen, überhaupt aufrecht erhalten kann. 
In wie weit, wieviel und wann ein Angler dann einen passenden Fisch entnimmt, ist doch seine eigene Sache.

Und ebenso müsstest Du Dir darüber klar sein, wie der Begriff C&R belegt ist. Willst Du es dritten überlassen, hier zu definieren und es darauf ankommen lassen, dass ein Verbot von C&R gleichbedeutend mit dem Zwang zur Entnahme eines jeglichen, nicht geschützten Fisches ist?


----------



## Revilo62 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Unsere Probleme sind vielschichtig, fangen am Gewässer an , bei der Verantwortlichkeit jedes einzelnen, die ist Dir per Gesetzeskraft entzogen, Du hast nur zum Nahrungserwerb zu angeln, der einzigst legitimierte Grund
> , gehen weiter zu Vereinen / Bewirtschaftern, weiter zu den Landesverbänden und zum Bundesverband bis hin zur Gesetzgebung.
> 
> Wir wollen alle Angeln.
> ...



Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hab das Thema bisher nur so mitgeflogen
und bin echt entsetzt, wieviel Murks so abgelassen wird.

Die Kampagne ist schon dadurch gelungen, 
weil die doofen Anglers erst mal wieder übereinander herfallen!

Da tun solche Aussagen dem Verstand zwischendurch mal so richtig gut:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Selektive Entnahme hat absolut nichts mit C&R zu tun. Selektive Entnahme ist das, was Generationen von Anglern betrieben haben, bevor der Begriff C&R überhaupt erfunden wurde. Und ebenso lange, bevor C&R von Gruppen diverser Spezialisten zu einer Art Religion gemacht wurde.
> 
> Orientiert Euch bitte nicht an der Handlung. Entscheidend, auch im juristischen Sinn, ist der *Vorsatz*.
> 
> ...


|good:


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du zusammenhangloses Zeug in Verbindung mit den angeführten Zitaten ?
> 
> Dieses ist kein zusammenhangloses Zeug, wenn du dir die Tragweite,
> die du selber doch gerne anführst in diversen Themen mal zusammen führst.
> ...



Ich habe eine ganze Menge verstanden, ich wollte weder meinen "Senf" dazu geben noch mich wichtig tun.

Ich spreche nur für mich, und ich gebe auch nur das wieder was ich
" in meinem kleinen begrenztem Raume " sehe.
Ursachen, Wirkung, Tragweiten.
Man kann auch zu jedem Thema einen neuen Thread eröffnen und dieses einzeln ausdiskutieren,
hilft nur begrenzt aufs Thema, drüber hinaus eher weniger.

Ich bin weder Besserwisser, noch Gutmensch, ich bin einfach nur ein "Angler"
welcher sein Hobby liebt ( seit fast 40 Jahren ) und da hinter steht.
Ich will mich nicht streiten oder gar "anderes" , das liegt mir fern und verbietet
sich aus "meiner eigenen Nettikette".

Ich habe in den letzten einiges hier mitgelesen, vieles akzeptiert, toleriert,
doch mittlerweile beschäftigt mich dieses Thema ( Angeln in allen Facetten ) so sehr,
das mir der Umgang, Ton und die Auseinandersetzung missfällt.

*Angeln an sich, bleibt für mich eben nicht nur die Rute in der Hand halten. Es geht weit drüber hinaus.*


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist derartig daneben und verzettelt die ganze Diskussion, dass ich da jedesmal Veto einlegen muss.
> 
> Selektive Entnahme hat absolut nichts mit C&R zu tun. Selektive Entnahme ist das, was Generationen von Anglern betrieben haben,....
> 
> *Orientiert Euch bitte nicht an der Handlung. Entscheidend, auch im juristischen Sinn, ist der Vorsatz.*



Du kannst zwar gerne ein Veto einlegen wenn Du meinst das Deine Meinung ein Vetorecht hergibt..

Du hast es ja auch richtig beschrieben wie sich Selektive Entnahme und C&R unterscheiden...
Eben weniger in der Handlung, als in der juristischen Betrachtung des Vorsatzes.

Das mag Dier strafrechtlich wichtig sein, mir aber ist die Handlung/der Sinn wichtiger, auch wenn das Justitia mit dem einen Auge kaum erkennen kann.

Selektive Entnahme hat nur dann nichts mit C&R zu tun wenn man es nur strafrechtlich betrachtet.
Ich weiß das viele das lieber getrennt sehen würden.
Aber ich eben nicht, bei mir ist es die normale vernünftige Zwischenstufe zwischen zwei Extremen.
Schon das es so einen gekünstelten Begriff wie "Selektive Entnahme" braucht, um normales Angeln zu umschreiben :q.#q#d|bigeyes...

Kurz, ich kassiere Dein Veto weil es ich es anders betrachte.

"Sorry, aber das ist derartig daneben und verzettelt die ganze Diskussion, dass ich da jedesmal Veto einlegen muss."

Ich finde solche juristischen Spitzfindigkeiten auch eher daneben, ein Verdrehen der Tatsachen halt um weiter so zu machen wie immer.
Denn C&R ist es ja nur wenn die Absicht von C&R nachzuweisen ist.
Das wird also auch nur ganz vereinzelt in Deutschland vorkommen.
So etwas wird natürlich nur dumme oder ehrliche Menschen treffen.

Der Rest wird sich hinter Selektiver Entnahme verstecken, bis eben, na ja jeder Fisch entnommen werden soll.
Das kommt dann dabei raus.
Aber das ist ja schon beginnende Realität.

Manchmal hilft es eben nicht, 
sich Schlupflöcher zu suchen und still zu verhalten.
 Dieses Schlupfloch hat auch schon die Gegenseite gefunden, die das wohl auch nicht so trennen mag.


So etwas mag höchstens Anglern helfen, denen die Fische eben gar nicht wichtig sind.
So etwa gab es ja früher schon beim Wettfischen, wo dann alle Fische, vorgeschoben, wegen der Hege getötet wurden.

Hört doch mit so einem Schwachsinn endlich mal auf und habt den Anstand mal zu dem zu stehen, was Ihr macht.
Ihr braucht euch ja nicht selbst anzeigen, aber versucht doch nicht immer Hintertüren zu nutzen.
Verdammt es gibt Millionen Angler in Deutschland, die sich nicht trauen zu dem zu stehen was sie tun.
Für ähnlich große Interessengruppen werden selbst Grundgesätze einfach mal eben verändert.
Beim Angeln ist es aber oft lediglich eine rechtliche Auslegung.

Die Betrachtung, Angeln begründet sich rechtlich nur aus Nahrungsgewinnung, ist das Problem.
Sie ist die Wurzel vieler weiterer Probleme.
Dieses Problem wird Bestand haben, so lange wie Angler sich mehrheitlich auf Nahrungssuche berufen.

Wenn Ihr also C&R opfert, dann opfert Ihr genau das, was nun vorsichtig aufkeimte und vielleicht einmal aufblühen könnte.
Eine Betrachtung eben wo Nahrung nicht mehr im Vordergrund steht sondern Mensch, Freizeitglück und Natur.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Ralle


> Selektive Entnahme hat absolut nichts mit C&R zu tun. Selektive Entnahme ist das, was Generationen
> von Anglern betrieben haben, bevor der Begriff C&R überhaupt erfunden wurde. Und ebenso lange, bevor
> C&R von Gruppen diverser Spezialisten zu einer Art Religion gemacht wurde.
> 
> ...


  Das ist eine interessante Meinung, die sich aber mit dem aktuellen Stand der Literatur *nicht* deckt.
  Der Begriff "Catch & Release" bedeutet zunächst nur *das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von Fischen*, vgl. auch [1] S. 746. In der lesenswerten Publikation [2] (auch in Arlinghaus et al. 2007, vgl. [3]) wird u.a. zwischen  

  * "Total C&R" oder "C&R only" = alle Fische werden zurückgesetzt
  * "Regulatory C&R" = Fangen und Zurücksetzen auf Grund von Regulatorien wie Mindestmaße etc. und
  * "Voluntary C&R" = freiwilliges Zurücksetzen der Fische auf Grund der Entscheidung des Anglers

  unterschieden. 

  Ebenfalls wird in der Studie [4] der Begriff "selektives Catch-and-Release" beschrieben. Eine selektive Entnahme 
  impliziert auch im Endeffekt das Zurücksetzen der nicht entnommenen Fische.

  Der Vorsatz bzw. die Motivation ist meiner Meinung nach irrelevant für die Begriffsdefinion von C&R. Es ist richtig, dass Tierrechtler, Verbandsvertreter, Behörden diesen Begriff missbräuchlich verwenden, obwohl nur das totale C&R beschrieben wird. Es wird versucht dem Begriff ein negatives Image zu geben, der ursprünglich nicht so verstanden und definiert wurde.

  Viele Grüße,
  Torsten

  Quellen:

  [1] Ausgewählte Rechtsprobleme der Angelfischerei, K. Jendrusch, M. Niehaus - Natur und Recht, 2007 - Springer
  [2] "Catch-and-release recreational fishing: a historical perspective" in Recreational Fisheries: Ecological, Economic and Social Evaluation, David Policansky, 2002
  [3] Understanding the complexity of catch-and-release in recreational fishing: an integrative synthesis of global knowledge from historical, ethical, social, and biological perspectives, Arlinghaus et al. 2007
  [4] Riepe, C. & Arlinghaus, R. (2014). Einstellungen der Bevölkerung in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der  Angelfischerei. Berichte des IGB, Heft 27/2014.


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



                     Zitat von *cappa1966* 

 
_Unsere Probleme sind vielschichtig, fangen am Gewässer an , bei der Verantwortlichkeit jedes einzelnen, die ist Dir per Gesetzeskraft entzogen, Du hast nur zum Nahrungserwerb zu angeln, der einzigst legitimierte Grund

Das ist also die Lösung der Probleme am Gewässer ?
Es ist an sich zum Teil nur eine Ursache der Probleme,
da in Abschwingung der Fischbestände diverse Angler alles abgeknüppelt haben, was geht.

 , gehen weiter zu Vereinen / Bewirtschaftern, weiter zu den Landesverbänden und zum Bundesverband bis hin zur Gesetzgebung.

Wir wollen alle Angeln.
Wir wollen alle Fische fangen.
Wir wollen alle die Natur nutzen.
Wir wollen alle Angler sein ?
Ich will aber nicht ,per Gesetzeskraft, wider besseren  Wissens töten müssen, das ist falsch verstandener Tier- und Naturschutz  und auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit argumentierbar, deshalb selektive  Entnahme.

Deine angeführte selektive Entnahme ist an sich doch auch nur eine Eindämmung des Angelns an sich.
Ich will auch nicht, per Gesetzeskraft, wider besseren Wissens abschlachten müssen.
 
Ich bin Angler und stehe dazu.
Ich auch, aber kein hirnloser Schlachter, denn das ist  ein Hintergrund, warum Dein Gewässer immer weniger Arten beinhaltet und  teilweise nur mit teurem Besatz gehalten werden kann :k_

In den fast 40 Jahren war ich nie ein hirnloser Schlächter, werde das in Zukunft genauso wenig sein.
Dein angeführter Hintergrund das dadurch mein Gewässer weniger Arten enthaltet und teilweise nur mit teurem Besatz gehalten werden kann ist falsch.
Falsch aus folgenden Gründen : Wasser ist klarer geworden, weniger Schwebstoffe,
kaum Unterstände für Fische, hohe Sichttiefe im Gewässer bis zu 2 m,
Kormoraneinfall sowie Veränderung der Brutplätze, Gewässergeschiebe ( Sedimente ) zum Teil verlagert etc.,
sowas kannst du von weiter weg her nicht sehen ( bitte nicht als Vorwurf verstehen )

In Zukunft soll das Gewässer ( Fluss ) in eine Auenlandschaft renaturiert werden,
da kommen dann die nächsten Probleme auf uns Angler zu.

Die Probleme an den Gewässern bleiben, Lösungen nicht in Sicht.
Schlimmer noch : wer kümmert sich darum, das es nicht schlechter wird ?


----------



## Jose (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

hmmm hmmm. der aktuelle stand der literatur und bernds aufkeimendes c&r mit blüte zu mensch, freizeitglück und natur.

kein wunder, dass bei derart diffus verschwurbeltem der dafv  und die anderen naturschützer fröhlich urständ feiern können.


ps: falls der torstenhr sich jetzt angemacht fühlen sollte - ganz und gar nicht: hast ein feld eröffnet, das noch vielmals größer ist als das angeln. nennt sich semiotik. geht um gemeinsamen zeichenvorrat oder ganz platt ausgedrückt: wie beherrsche ich (wen) mit sprache. 
noch platter: welches wortgeklingel geht in welche hirne...


----------



## cxppx19xx (24. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@ BERND2000 und thorstenhtr

Danke !!!

ich wünsche allen erst einmal eine Gute Nacht, schlaft gut.

Gruß

Guido


----------



## BERND2000 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da tun solche Aussagen dem Verstand zwischendurch mal so richtig gut:
> 
> |good:


 
 Weil es so einfach und praktisch gehalten ist.?
 Oder weil es eher der Betrachtung vom A.B-Team entspricht.:q

 Ja, ich habe viel zu weit ausgeholt, 
 denke ich nun weiter oder nicht weit genug, 
 vielleicht verzettele  ich mich auch nur?
 Die Antwort sollte jeder selbst finden.

 Bin (endlich) raus, viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Jose (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> vielleicht verzettele  ich mich auch nur?



späte erkenntnis... :m


----------



## Förde-Burns (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ziemlich am anfag haute einer einen Veganer Witz raus! Der wurde anscheinend gelöscht bzw. ich finde den nicht mehr. Vllt sieht der Autor das ja und der soll wissen das der richtig gut war!


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du hast es ja auch richtig beschrieben wie sich Selektive Entnahme und C&R unterscheiden...
> Eben weniger in der Handlung, als in der juristischen Betrachtung des Vorsatzes.
> 
> Das mag Dier strafrechtlich wichtig sein, mir aber ist die Handlung/der Sinn wichtiger, auch wenn das Justitia mit dem einen Auge kaum erkennen kann.



Werter Bernd,

wir befinden uns schon seit längerer Zeit in einem juristischen Dilemma. Und unsere Gegner drängen uns immer weiter dort hinein. Ergo müssen wir juristisch denken. Deine heldenhaften 
epischen Tiraden kommen weder in der Gesellschaft, noch bei unseren Gegnern an. Im Gegenteil, das ist Wasser auf deren Mühlen. 
Die Chance, mit breiter Brust unser Tun in der Öffentlichkeit zu vertreten, hat der VDSF in den 80ern ohne Zwang aufgegeben und geopfert. Damals hätte man so argumentieren und die Angelfischerei auf ein solides Fundament stellen können. Das ist Geschichte, aus und vorbei.

Wir kommen an der Nahrungsbeschaffung nicht mehr vorbei, der Zug ist abgefahren. Wir können nur noch Einfluß darauf nehmen, ob wir selber entscheiden, wann wir welchen Fisch entnehmen oder zurücksetzen, oder wir lassen uns per Gesetz den Zwang zur generellen Entnahme aufzwingen.





torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Das ist eine interessante Meinung, die sich aber mit dem aktuellen Stand der Literatur *nicht* deckt.
> Der Begriff "Catch & Release" bedeutet zunächst nur *das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von Fischen*, vgl. auch [1] S. 746. In der lesenswerten Publikation [2] (auch in Arlinghaus et al. 2007, vgl. [3]) wird u.a. zwischen
> 
> ...



Das mag ja sein. Soll man jedoch mit diesen Spitzfindigkeiten und Wortspielereien eine Gegenkampagne starten? Soll man allen ernstes dem Menschen auf der Straße mit solchen Eierfeilerein kommen? Helfen uns solche Diskussionen um Begrifflichkeiten? Soll man, wenn man mit Gegnern um die Sache streitet, sich zunächst in aufreibenden Diskussionen um Begrifflichkeiten verzetteln?

Gegenüber der Gesellschaft haben wir starke Argumente, wenn wir fordern selber entscheiden wollen, welchen Fisch wir entnehmen und welchen wir wieder zurücksetzen. Und wir haben starke Argumente gegen ein sinnloses, per Gesetz verordnetes, generelles töten.

Wir können dem Spaziergänger am Wasser sehr leicht erklären, dass wir den eben gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen, weil zu klein, zu groß, nicht schmackhaft, ein wichtiger Laichfisch etc. Und wir werden vom größten Teil der Spaziergänger Zustimmung erfahren.
Wir werden ebenso Zustimmung erhalten, wenn wir uns weigern, das handlange Rotauge zu töten um es mit einem juristisch notwendigen, aber vorgeschobenen Verwertungsgrund zu töten.

Wir werden aber wesentlich weniger Einverständnis erzeugen, wenn wir mit stolzgeschwellter Brust erklären, dass wir nur so zum Spass angeln um möglichst viele oder große Fische zu fangen und keinerlei Interesse daran haben, irgendetwas unserer Fänge zu verwerten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
*Symptome*

Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
*Ursache *
(und mittel- langfristig der Tod des Angelns, weil weder zur Verwertung Angler gebraucht werden, und ohne Angeln schon gar keine Hege).

Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Rotbart (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen *(können!)*.


 
Selbst wenn sie denn wollten, könnten Sie ja gar nicht. Wie denn auch? 
Eigene Kampagnen kosten Geld - hat man nicht.
AFZ Fischwaid - keine Wirkung, da keine Reichweite.
Blinker-Einlage - kann/will man sich nicht leisten.
Social Media - macht man aus Angst vor inhaltlichen Problemen nicht.

Da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig, mit dem man noch reagieren könnte. Außer die Taktik, mit der auf PETA reagiert wird: Ignorieren und Kopf in den Sand.

Wer von einem Verband, der sich selbst um die Mittel der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bringt, eine öffentliche Imagekampagne erwartet, kann auch von einem Beinamputierten einen Hundertmeterlauf erwarten ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sie denn wollten, könnten Sie ja gar nicht. Wie denn auch?
> Eigene Kampagnen kosten Geld - hat man nicht.



Dazu 1.:
Die wollen doch gar nichts unternehmen, die propagieren doch Angeln NUR zur Verwertung und Hege..  (=Ursache)

Und 2.:
Und da beisst sich die Katze in den Schwanz:
Warum sollte ein vernunftbegabter Angler also den DAFV bezahlen, wenn dieser auch Angeln nur zur Verwertung und Hege selber propagiert?


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Das ist eine interessante Meinung, die sich aber mit dem aktuellen Stand der Literatur *nicht* deckt.
> Der Begriff "Catch & Release" bedeutet zunächst nur *das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von Fischen*, vgl. auch [1] S. 746. In der lesenswerten Publikation [2] (auch in Arlinghaus et al. 2007, vgl. [3]) wird u.a. zwischen
> 
> ...



@ralle...

hier die Antwort:


Danke Torsten.
Besser hätte ich es nicht schreiben können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> @ralle...
> 
> hier die Antwort.
> 
> ...




Und damit sollen wir die Öffentlichkeit überzeugen, dass wir selber entscheiden wollen, welchen Fisch wir töten und welchen wir zurücksetzen?


----------



## Rotbart (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> vernunftbegabter Angler


 
|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich sprach von Anglern, nicht von Angelfischern...
:g:g


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Unter dem Strich sprecht ihr euch für das Angeln aus, leider nur in der von euch selbst angeprangerten Blockwartmenatalität. Schwarz / Weiss denken hilft euch da auch nicht weiter in dem ihr jedes mal einen "vorgeschobenene Grund" ( Beispiele : Gesetzesgrundlagen ; " die gute fachliche Praxis" ; "eure Moral- und Ethikvorstellung" und vieles mehr ) sucht um euer eigenes handeln ( das Angeln ) zu rechtfertigen.



Um mein Angeln mir (!) gegenüber  rechtfertigen und verantworten zu können,reicht mir (!)der Spaßfaktor.

Dummerweise reicht diese Argumentation bei Verbänden,Justizia und Angelgegnern nicht aus.

DAS ist doch der Knackpunkt.

Du benötigst in D einen anerkannten Grund,welcher hier bekanntermaßen recht eng definiert wird.

Was also bleibt dir anderes übrig,als mit (noch ) legalen Argumenten bzw Grauzonen "Hilfskrücken" zu arbeiten ?

Im Fall der Fälle muss das ja einer rechtl.Betrachtung standhalten.

Und wer sich im Vorfeld nicht allzu dämlich anstellt...die Gedanken sind bekanntlich frei,ein zu offen und ehrlich propagiertes Handeln dagegen nicht.

Das primäre schwarz/weiss Problem ist und bleibt das undurchdachte TSG.


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und damit sollen wir die Öffentlichkeit überzeugen, dass wir selber entscheiden wollen, welchen Fisch wir töten und welchen wir zurücksetzen?



Ich denke C&R oder welch ein Name das Dingen auch hat ist der falsche Ansatzpunkt für eine Diskussion mit der Öffentlichkeit und der Politik.
Die Themen müssten anderswo liegen.
Und dann kann man in das Thema C&R übergleiten. Denn auch dafür gibt es viele positive Gründe.

Ich fall aber nicht mit der Haustür in die Wohnung wo ich schon genau weiss das Tierrechtler etc. auf die Barrikaden gehen.
Denn bekanntlich ist es so, das unsere Politik eher auf die Schreihälse hört bzw. deren Druck gerne nachgibt.

Ich möchte aber auch noch mal daran erinnern, dass bis jetzt kein Angler wegen C&R angeklagt und verknackt wurde.
Anklagen wurden nur auf Grund C&R + diversen Fotosessions erhoben. Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz..langanhaltendes Leid ...Entzug des Lebensraum etc. blablabla

C&R, das Fangen und unmittelbare zurücksetzen war nie ein Anklagepunkt noch gab es eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung dazu.


----------



## Purist (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> C&R, das Fangen und unmittelbare zurücksetzen war nie ein Anklagepunkt noch gab es eine rechtskräftige Verurteilung dazu.



Würde es hierzulande überhaupt C&R, in dieser Häufigkeit, ohne jegliche Fotosessions geben? 
Ich bezweifel das etwas, vor allem auch was die Angriffspunkte von "Tierrechtlern/Schützern" betrifft. Die wüssten nicht viel von C&R, wenn es nicht überall durch Fotos/Videos belegt werden würde und durch Missionierung auch dem letzten Angler nahegebracht werden würde.


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ihr mit eurer Fotosession..

Ein Foto zur Erinnerung mal vom Kollegen geknippst wird doch wohl nicht das Problem.

Desweiteren...sollen jetzt Fotos in den Medien verschwinden?
Wurden alle im Ausland aufgenommen. 
Für Taten in Südamerika wird man nun in DE an den Pranger gestellt?

ist jetzt nur ein toter Fisch ein guter Fisch für die Medien und für das Fotoalbum?

Ich halte dieses Argument "Foto"  für absolut übertrieben, überzogen und lächerlich.

Wo bleibt die Anzeige gegen Frau Dr. mit Stinte in der Hand?

Es ist einfach quatsch. Jeder gefangene Fisch eines Berufsfischers ist länger lebend dem Element Wasser entzogen.

Und ja, es wurde dies geben...es gibt es bereits.
Eine Menge Angler betreiben C&R ohne "Fotosession".


----------



## Purist (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein Foto zur Erinnerung mal vom Kollegen geknippst wird doch wohl nicht das Problem.



Das gewiss nicht, aber mit lebendem Kapitalen?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Desweiteren...sollen jetzt Fotos in den Medien verschwinden?
> Wurden alle im Ausland aufgenommen.



Werden sie aus den bekannten Gründen inzwischen sehr gerne, im Ausland aufgenommen, aber nicht alle. Weisst du, ich bin in einem Verein Mitglied, dessen Kontrolleure auch kein C&R sehen wollen, der allerdings auf seiner Homepage C&R Fangfotos präsentiert und gleichzeitig einen Angler als Mitglied hofiert, der C&R fast jede Woche unter die Massen bringt. Lustig? Na klar, schräger geht's ja kaum :q
Dessen poche ich aber auch immer darauf, dass diejenigen, die C&R öffentlich zeigen, genau wissen was sie tun und welchen Spagat sie derzeit dabei machen (müssen).



Sharpo schrieb:


> Für Taten in Südamerika wird man nun in DE an den Pranger gestellt?



Großwildjäger werden auch hierzulande für ihr Handeln an den Pranger gestellt, bei Anglern gab's das bisland erst einmal. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> ist jetzt nur ein toter Fisch ein guter Fisch für die Medien und für das Fotoalbum?



Früher war das so, da war das Präparat der gute Kapitale, das Foto mit dem toten Fisch der Beleg für Erfolg. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist einfach quatsch. Jeder gefangene Fisch eines Berufsfischers ist länger lebend dem Element Wasser entzogen.



Der fängt aber nicht für ein Foto..




Sharpo schrieb:


> Und ja, es wurde dies geben...es gibt es bereits.
> Eine Menge Angler betreiben C&R ohne "Fotosession".



Komplett ohne- oder fotografieren sie nur die kleinen Exemplare nicht?


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Weisst...das ist der übliche billige Shitstorm.

Wenn wer Fische zurücksetzt + Foto knipsen als Trophäenjäger betitelt hat se im Grunde nicht alle beisammen.

Ein Kind welchen seinen Fisch fängt, ein Foto zur Erinnerung macht und den Fisch liebevoll zurücksetzt ist ein Trophäenjäger?

Ach, der nicht? Gut, und wie willst Du dies differenzieren?
Oder doch? Ist der Junge nun kriminell?

Und was irgendwelche alten Vereinsfuzzis denken und meinen...sorry....ich kann nichts für mangelnde Bildung.


Sorry, aber man muss nicht jeden unqualifizierten Mist von irgendwelchen Dumpfbacken aufgreifen und sich vor Angst in die Hose machen.

Schon allein Deine Frage...von Kapitalen?
Einfach lächerlich. Ist es ein Unterschied ob der Fisch nun Kapital ist oder ein Winzling?

(auch früher wurden Fotos gemacht...von lebenden fischen.
Nur war dies diversen Medien überwiegend vorbehalten. Es gab halt kein Internet, kein Facebook, keine privaten Online Fotoalbum etc.)

Und ganz besonders schlimm.
Die heutigen Moralapostel waren früher die grössten Wettangler und haben ihren Fang in Setzkeschern gehältert welcher kurz vorm Platzen stand und die Fische zurück in den Tümpel gekippt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich denke C&R oder welch ein Name das Dingen auch hat ist der falsche Ansatzpunkt für eine Diskussion mit der Öffentlichkeit und der Politik.



*DA SAGE ICH DOCH DIE GANZE ZEIT !!!!

*Sorry für die Schreierei.

Wir müssen und können darauf pochen, dass nur der Angler vor Ort entscheiden kann und soll, ob er einen Fisch zurücksetzt oder nicht. 

Und das mit dem juristisch notwendigen, im Voraus gefassten Willen, Fische zum Nahrungserwerb zu angeln. Ob da nun jemand diesen Willen nur vorgibt, ist doch piepegal.

Und wir Angler sollten in der öffentlichen Diskussion mit Gegnern das Thema C&R gar nicht erst aufbringen, bzw. direkt abschmettern. Ist nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion und Sorge der Angler.
Und darum ist es enorm wichtig, zwischen C&R und der selektiven Entnahme zu unterscheiden, weil der Mensch auf der Straße die Feinheiten und Spielarten, die unterschiedlichen Auffassungen in keiner Weise nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *DA SAGE ICH DOCH DIE GANZE ZEIT !!!!
> 
> *Sorry für die Schreierei.
> 
> ...



Nochmal Ralle  C&R ist Fangen und zurücksetzen.
Wieso sollen wir unterscheiden?
Im Rahmen der Öffentlichkeit wird der Begriff C&R eher falsch interpretiert / falsch gedeutet.
Ich ziehe hier ganz klar die 1:1 Übersezung vor.

C&R= fangen u. zurück setzen
Kann auch selektive Entnahme sein.

C&R beschreibt nicht die Intention dahinter.  
Sondern nur eine Handlung.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man trotz restriktiver Gesetzgebung durch TSG einen gesunden Mittelweg finden kann


----------



## cxppx19xx (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weisst...das ist der übliche billige Shitstorm.
> 
> Wenn wer Fische zurücksetzt + Foto knipsen als Trophäenjäger betitelt hat se im Grunde nicht alle beisammen.
> 
> ...



Danke für diese Einschätzung !!! 
Besonders den rot markierten Bereich sehe ich genauso, manche wissen nicht wo sie her kommen.
Die können dir dann auch sagen was am Wasser los ist,
obwohl sie selber nicht mehr angeln gehen .

Diese Leute sagen sie würden keine Fotos mit lebenden Fischen machen, schaut man auf die Vereins- HP wirst du das gegenteil sehen. Andere anschmieren können sie, doch selbst ? 
Da brauchst du denen nur ganz normale Fragen stellen, diese Fragen können sie nicht beantworten,
weil Ihnen das Wissen fehlt. Da gehen sie dann gleich in die Luft, werden unsachlich etc.

Das ist der ganz normale Wahnsinn was da ab geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
*Symptome*

Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
*Ursache *
(und mittel- langfristig der Tod des Angelns, weil weder zur Verwertung Angler gebraucht werden, und ohne Angeln schon gar keine Hege).

Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## cxppx19xx (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Revilo62

meinst du diesen link hier ? Deiner funktioniert nicht.

http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/content/gew%C3%A4sserordnung

beim verlinken wird die Seite nicht übernommen.


4.5.1 Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische

Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang zu entscheiden ob der Fisch zurückgesetzt oder angeeignet wird. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden hat dieses unmittelbar nach lösen des Hakens zu geschehen.Fische , die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend bis Ende des Fangtages zu hältern. Fische die zurückgesetzt werden sind nach Möglichkeit nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische mit dem ausschliesslichem Ziel Maße und Masse zu dokumentieren und sie zurück zu setzen , entspricht nicht der guten fachlichen Praxis und ist daher nicht statthaft.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ja, der ist es, jetzt habe ich auch noch meinen Beitrag zerschossen, also bitte insbesondere den Pkt. 4.5.1 genau durchlesen, das ist selektive Entnahme, die eigenverantwortliche Entscheidung des Anglers und das trotz TSG und anderer Restriktionen. Wenn nicht übernommen, kommt ja die Startseite, dann unter Gewässer/Gewässerordnung
Ist keine Abschwächung der bisher geführten Argumentationen und  ein weiterer Beweis der Unnötigkeit eines BV, vorausgesetzt in den Ländern sitzen die Richtigen am Ruder.
Wurde im Dezember 2014 verabschiedet.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *DA SAGE ICH DOCH DIE GANZE ZEIT !!!!*



Und nicht nur Du.... Denen, die es betreffen sollte, hast Du jetzt aber die Trommelfelle weggeblasen und es wird ohne Effekt rin- und rausziehen aus'm Kopp...|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
> *Symptome*
> 
> Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
> ...



Richtig Symptome.
Der Angler wird und zerlegt sich selbst Stück für Stück in Scheiben.
Man geht sich unter Anglern unqualifiziert selbst an die Gurgel.
Echt erbärmlich. Keine Argumente, immer schön den seichten Weg gehen.

Da müssen dann mal Angelverbände so ein Urteill gegen Trophäenangeln aufgreifen und sofort schreiben ...man distanziere sich von C&R und Trophäenangeln.
Absoluter Quatsch. Da wird nur vor dem Shitstorm gebuckelt.
Da hätte man qualifizierter zu Stellung nehmen können.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Da hätte man qualifizierter zu Stellung nehmen können.



Man hat sich als VDSF seinerzeit bereits mit d.Thesen eines H.Drosse' gründlich disqualifiziert und damit einen gehörigen Teil zur heutigen Lage beigetragen.

Man kann nur ernten,was gesät wurde.

Kein Wunder,das es bis dato nur VDSF/DAFV Missernten gab.

Die heutigen Anti Angler Heuschrecken hat man nämlich z.T.selbst geschaffen,es wurden anglerische Felder samt Ernten geopfert und blauäugig darauf spekuliert, dass das grosse Fressen dann aufhört.

Wenn man die Plagegeister überhaupt mal zur Kenntnis nahm.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und nicht nur Du.... Denen, die es betreffen sollte, hast Du jetzt aber die Trommelfelle weggeblasen und es wird ohne Effekt rin- und rausziehen aus'm Kopp...|wavey:



Und das, ohne auf den geringsten Widerstand zu treffen.#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> 4.5.1 Aneignen und Zurücksetzen gefangener Fische
> 
> Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang zu entscheiden ob der Fisch zurückgesetzt oder angeeignet wird. Soll der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden hat dieses unmittelbar nach lösen des Hakens zu geschehen.Fische , die entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend bis Ende des Fangtages zu hältern. Fische die zurückgesetzt werden sind nach Möglichkeit nicht zu keschern oder anders als mit nassen Händen zu berühren. Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische mit dem ausschliesslichem Ziel Maße und Masse zu dokumentieren und sie zurück zu setzen , entspricht nicht der guten fachlichen Praxis und ist daher nicht statthaft.





Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ja, der ist es, jetzt habe ich auch noch meinen Beitrag zerschossen, also bitte insbesondere den Pkt. 4.5.1 genau durchlesen, das ist selektive Entnahme, die eigenverantwortliche Entscheidung des Anglers und das trotz TSG und anderer Restriktionen. Wenn nicht übernommen, kommt ja die Startseite, dann unter Gewässer/Gewässerordnung
> Ist keine Abschwächung der bisher geführten Argumentationen und  ein weiterer Beweis der Unnötigkeit eines BV, vorausgesetzt in den Ländern sitzen die Richtigen am Ruder.
> Wurde im Dezember 2014 verabschiedet.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Ein Schei$$dreck ist das !

Was soll so ein hirnrissiger Quark?

Wenn überhaupt, dann so:
_
Der Angler hat sofort nach dem Fang zu entscheiden ob der Fisch  zurückgesetzt oder angeeignet wird.Fische , die  entnommen und verwertet werden sollen, sind unmittelbar nach dem Fang  waidgerecht zu töten oder vorübergehend bis Ende des Fangtages zu  hältern._


Punkt, Ende, aus. Alles weitere ist Sache des Tierschutzgesetzes. Das müssen wir Angler nicht interpretieren und wer will, kann ja seinen Fang so behandeln wie oben beschrieben. Warum zum Teufel müssen wir selber in unseren Gewässerordnungen die Sau des Tierschutzes durchs Dorf treiben?


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich weiss ja nicht , wo Dein Problem ist, nichts anderes steht da geschrieben, dass es noch um den Haken und das Keschern oder Handling erweitert ist, what else .....
Vielleicht ist es auch ein notwendiges Argument gewesen, den Tierschutz dahingehend zu einer positiven Stellungnahme zu bewegen, manchmal muss man auch Kompromisse machen und das ist aus meiner Sicht ein Guter !!!
Falls es Dir entgangen sein sollte, es ist die meines Wissens nach einzigste Gewässerordnung irgendeines LAV die dies überhaupt zuläßt und auch schriftlich formuliert und das mit Segen der Landesregierung, denn die behält sich entsprechend der FiVO die Genehmigung dieser Ordnung vor.

Da sind andere Bundesländer weit weg entfernt, aber der 
Touristenschein kam ja auch aus dem Osten 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Falls es Dir entgangen sein sollte, es ist die meines Wissens nach einzigste Gewässerordnung irgendeines LAV die dies überhaupt zuläßt und auch schriftlich formuliert
> 
> Da sind andere Bundesländer weit weg entfernt,



Na so weit weg sind wir Nordrhein-Vandalen Regeltechnisch nun auch nicht[emoji6] 

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php

Punkt 20 und 21

Man beachte unter 21 den Vorsatzhinweis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wenn ein Verein oder Verband - ohne Not und Zwang - sowas in seine Ordnungen etc. reinschreibt:


> Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische mit dem ausschliesslichem Ziel Maße und Masse zu dokumentieren und sie zurück zu setzen , entspricht nicht der guten fachlichen Praxis und ist daher nicht statthaft.



brauch ich den nicht......

Lieber gar nix zum Thema C+R schreiben als so öffentlich vor Gutmenschen, Behörden und Gesetzgeber einzuknicken.

Besser, sie hätten auf die vielen Vorteile eigenverantwortlichen Zurücksetzens hingewiesen und gar nix zu C+R geschrieben, statt auf die paar Komplettreleaser loszugehen und damit JEDEN zurücksetzenden Angler mit in die Scheixxe zu ziehen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
> *Symptome*
> 
> Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verein oder Verband... brauch ich den nicht......



Ich höre immer Schweiz, Schweiz, Schweiz....


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wenn ein Verein oder Verband - ohne Not und Zwang - sowas in seine Ordnungen etc. reinschreibt:
 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				Das gezielte Angeln auf kapitale Fische mit dem ausschliesslichem  Ziel Maße und Masse zu dokumentieren und sie zurück zu setzen ,  entspricht nicht der guten fachlichen Praxis und ist daher nicht  statthaft. 			 		 	 	 
brauch ich den nicht......

Lieber gar nix zum Thema C+R schreiben als so öffentlich vor Gutmenschen, Behörden und Gesetzgeber einzuknicken.

Besser, sie hätten auf die vielen Vorteile eigenverantwortlichen  Zurücksetzens hingewiesen und gar nix zu C+R geschrieben, statt auf die  paar Komplettreleaser loszugehen und damit jeden zurücksetzenden Angler  mit in die Scheixxe zu ziehen..

So langsam glaub ich, dass Ihr es Euch so hindreht, wie es Euch beliebt
Seitenweise Diskussion was ist denn überhaupt C&R oder selektive Entnahme usw., Rosinenpickerei, Wortklauberei und dann bringt man einen Artikel zu einer Gewässerordnung, die ihresgleichen in Deutschland sucht und aus meiner Sicht in die richtige Richtung geht, wenn auch noch nicht weit genug und dann wird sich auch noch drüber aufgeregt,
sry, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar
Bei ca. 400 Angelgewässern des Verbandes und etlichen Vertragsgewässern hat der Verband sicherlich auch die Möglichkeit, ganz anders zu reagieren ( siehe S-H) und so richtig einzuknicken, macht er aber nicht, im Gegenteil.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass Angeln in Brandenburg eine wesentlich andere Position hat als woanders.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> sry, für mich nicht nachvollziehbar



Kann ich verstehen. So ein Zusatz ist bei gegebener individueller Entscheidungsfreiheit darüber, ob ein Fang im konkreten Fall zu verwerten ist oder nicht, vollkommen unschädlich. Von mir aus könnte da drinne stehen: C&R im tierschutzrechtlich relevanten Sinne ist aus tiefsten Herzen durch drei Kniebeuge zu verurteilen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> So langsam glaub ich, dass Ihr es Euch so hindreht, wie es Euch beliebt
> Seitenweise Diskussion was ist denn überhaupt C&R oder selektive Entnahme usw., Rosinenpickerei, Wortklauberei und dann bringt man einen Artikel zu einer Gewässerordnung, die ihresgleichen in Deutschland sucht und aus meiner Sicht in die richtige Richtung geht, wenn auch noch nicht weit genug und dann wird sich auch noch drüber aufgeregt,



Ihresgleichen in Deutschland ? Wenn es darum geht, wer den größten Bullshit schreibt, dann wird das allerdings nur noch von den Bayern übertroffen. 
Geht noch nicht weit genug? Na dann empfehle ich die Mitgliedschaft im Deutschen Tierschutzbund, die gehen Dir vielleicht weit genug. 

Wie es besser geht siehst Du, wenn Du dem Link folgst.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Na so weit weg sind wir Nordrhein-Vandalen Regeltechnisch nun auch nicht[emoji6]
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php
> 
> ...


----------



## torstenhtr (25. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Ralle:


> Und damit sollen wir die Öffentlichkeit überzeugen, dass wir selber entscheiden wollen, welchen Fisch wir töten und welchen wir zurücksetzen?


Sharpo hat es verstanden. Es besteht überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit sich von C&R - dem Fangen und Zurücksetzen - zu distanzieren. Die Begrifflichkeit wurde schon vor Jahren auch im Rahmen von wissenschaftlichen Studien definiert. Eine Umbenennung um diesem Begiff aus dem Wege zu gehen, ist ähnlich sinnvoll wie Wettangeln in "Hegefischen" oder "Gemeinschaftsfischen" umzutaufen - das Resultat ist bekannt.
Die Öffentlichkeit müssen wir nur wenig überzeugen, den Hinweis findest du in der Studie aus der 4. Referenz, Zitat S. 132:

"[..] Wie aus Tabelle 6.7.5 ersichtlich, wurde das selektive Catch-and-Release mit der Entnahme einiger Fische zum Verzehr von der Hälfte der Befragten als moralisch akzeptabel eingestuft, das totale Catch-and-Release dagegen wurde von einer relativen Mehrheit (40%) abgelehnt, allerdings mit polarisierender Tendenz, denn ein Drittel der Teilnehmer fand auch das akzeptabel. [..]"

D.h. die Bevölkerung steht dem Thema insgesamt eher positiv/neutral gegenüber. Mit ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit ließe sich das auch noch optimieren.


Viele Grüße,
Torsten

Quelle:

[4] Riepe, C. & Arlinghaus, R. (2014). Einstellungen der Bevölkerung  in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der  Angelfischerei. Berichte des IGB,  Heft 27/2014.


----------



## Lazarus (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es besteht überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit sich von C&R - dem Fangen und Zurücksetzen - zu distanzieren.


Es geht in diesem Thread um eine Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes gegen C&R.

Es wurde vorgeschlagen, bei einer (gedachten) Gegenkampagne die Praxis der selektiven Entnahme hervorzuheben, weil diese der breiten Gesellschaft gut erklärt werden kann. Wenn man das aber tut - was ich sehr sinnvoll finde - dann muss man sich auch scharf und genau gegen C&R abgrenzen. Zur Definition von C&R hat Ralle 24 schon alles gesagt.

Wenn diese Abgrenzung fehlt, verschwimmt die selektive Entnahme in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung mit C&R und die (gedachte) Kampagne bewirkt das Gegenteil dessen, was beabsichtigt war.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Thread um eine Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes gegen C&R.
> 
> Es wurde vorgeschlagen, bei einer (gedachten) Gegenkampagne die Praxis der selektiven Entnahme hervorzuheben, weil diese der breiten Gesellschaft gut erklärt werden kann. Wenn man das aber tut - was ich sehr sinnvoll finde - dann muss man sich auch scharf und genau gegen C&R abgrenzen. Zur Definition von C&R hat Ralle 24 schon alles gesagt.
> 
> Wenn diese Abgrenzung fehlt, verschwimmt die selektive Entnahme in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung mit C&R und die (gedachte) Kampagne bewirkt das Gegenteil dessen, was beabsichtigt war.




Danke, Du hast verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Nicht abgrenzen - gar nicht erst über C+R reden...

Ab- und ausgrenzen machen die Verbände jetzt schon, Ergebnis bekannt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht abgrenzen - gar nicht erst über C+R reden...
> 
> Ab- und ausgrenzen machen die Verbände jetzt schon, Ergebnis bekannt.



Sehr wohl abgrenzen. Intern und in der Begrifflichkeit. Die Diskussion hier zeigt wie notwendig das ist.

Propagieren natürlich absolut nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehr wohl abgrenzen. Intern und in der Begrifflichkeit.


Danke, Du hasts verstanden..

Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
*Symptome*

Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
*Ursache *
(und mittel- langfristig der Tod des Angelns, weil weder zur Verwertung Angler gebraucht werden, und ohne Angeln schon gar keine Hege).

Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## feko (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lommel schrieb:


> _Und wenn interessierst das in Deutschland CuR verboten ist, selbst schuld. Jeder Welsangler außerhalb Deutschlands, und im Urlaub hängt sich einen lebenden Köfi an den Haken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.                                 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ja,bitte Jürgen,mach was du willst-aber sag es keinem,bitte.
 ist mir schon öfters negativ aufgefallen,
 hier lesen Tierschützer,Kontrolleure usw mit #h
 vg


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht abgrenzen - gar nicht erst über C+R reden...
> 
> Ab- und ausgrenzen machen die Verbände jetzt schon, Ergebnis bekannt.



Du hast es verstanden.   

Oder anders...den Tierschützern begreiflich machen, das C&R gar nicht Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder anders...den Tierschützern begreiflich machen, das C&R gar nicht Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist.



Wäre in meinen Augen Unfug - die wollen Angeln insgesamt weghaben, nicht nur C+R.

Und die benutzen nur die paar C+Rler, um Angeln und Angler insgesamt schlecht zu machen....

Du kannst Schützern nichts begreiflich machen, die wollen nichts wissen, die wollen glauben und eifern - wie Taliban..

Man muss der Öffentlichkeit, Behörden und Gesetzgeber klarmachen, dass die Schützer die Angler insgesamt zum sinnlosen Massenschlachten im Namen des Tierschutzes drängen wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast es verstanden.
> 
> Oder anders...den Tierschützern begreiflich machen, das C&R gar nicht Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist.




Ja, Thomas hat verstanden, Du vielleicht noch nicht so ganz. Vermutlich weil ich es nicht geschafft habe zu verdeutlichen, wo die Gefahr in einer Gegenkampagne liegt.

C&R ist in der Begrifflichkeit auch der Tierschützer gleichbedeutend mit dem Fangen von Fischen aus Trophäengier. Der Zweck des C&R besteht in deren Augen darin, möglichst viele oder große Fische zu fangen, um sie zu wiegen, zu fotografieren und wieder zurückzusetzen. 

Soweit sind wir uns einig ?

Unter uns Anglern ist die Begrifflichkeit nicht so klar, wie die Diskussion zeigt. Da wird C&R mit verschiedenen Interpretationen belegt.

Soweit auch einig ?

Wenn man nun in den Dialog (auch mittels Kampagnen) mit den Tierschützern geht, müssen wir klar Position beziehen und starke Argumente haben. Den Krieg um C&R im Sinne von Trophäenfischen, also ohne den Vorsatz auch nur irgendetwas für die Küche zu entnehmen, können wir nicht gewinnen.

Soweit auch einig ?

Darum dürfen wir uns auf eine Diskussion um C&R im Sinne von Trophäenfischen gar nicht erst einlassen.

Auch da sind wir wohl einig ?

Wir Angler wollen selbst entscheiden können, wann wir welchen Fisch entnehmen, und wann wir welchen Fisch zurücksetzen.

Um das zu verdeutlichen, müssen wir im Dialog nach außen eine klare Begrifflichkeit haben. Das wäre die selektive Entnahme. Das ist klar zu verstehen, auch für den Menschen auf der Straße.

Wenden wir im Dialog nach außen den Begriff C&R mit der Interpretation an, dass wir selbst entscheiden welchen Fisch wir zurücksetzen, so führt das auf der Gegenseite unweigerlich zu einer Verbindung mit dem Trophäenfischen.  
Und selbst wenn der Gegner versteht was wir meinen, wird er sofort die Diskussion wieder auf dieses Trophäenfischen zurückbringen. Wir aber verschleißen uns dann darin, der Gegenseite vergeblich zu erklären versuchen, dass wir mit C&R etwas anderes meinen als Trophäenfischen.


Unser Ziel muss sein, dass der Angler am Wasser bei jedem Fisch - unter Beachtung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen etc - selbst entscheidet, ob er eben jenen Fisch zurücksetzt, oder ihn für die Küche entnimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unser Ziel muss sein, dass der Angler am Wasser bei jedem Fisch - unter Beachtung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen etc - selbst entscheidet, ob er eben jenen Fisch zurücksetzt, oder ihn für die Küche entnimmt.


So einfach isses...................


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unser Ziel muss sein, dass der Angler am Wasser bei jedem Fisch - unter Beachtung von Schonzeiten und Mindestmaßen etc - selbst entscheidet, ob er eben jenen Fisch zurücksetzt, oder ihn für die Küche entnimmt.


absolut! #6


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, Thomas hat verstanden, Du vielleicht noch nicht so ganz. Vermutlich weil ich es nicht geschafft habe zu verdeutlichen, wo die Gefahr in einer Gegenkampagne liegt.
> 
> C&R ist in der Begrifflichkeit auch der Tierschützer gleichbedeutend mit dem Fangen von Fischen aus Trophäengier. Der Zweck des C&R besteht in deren Augen darin, möglichst viele oder große Fische zu fangen, um sie zu wiegen, zu fotografieren und wieder zurückzusetzen.
> 
> ...



In allen Punkten bin ich bei Dir.
Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt.

Weiss jetzt nicht wo unsere Differenz war. Entweder habe ich Dich bei der Definition C&R missverstanden oder Du mich.


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, Thomas hat verstanden, Du vielleicht noch nicht so ganz. Vermutlich weil ich es nicht geschafft habe zu verdeutlichen, wo die Gefahr in einer Gegenkampagne liegt.
> 
> C&R ist in der Begrifflichkeit auch der Tierschützer gleichbedeutend mit dem Fangen von Fischen aus Trophäengier. Der Zweck des C&R besteht in deren Augen darin, möglichst viele oder große Fische zu fangen, um sie zu wiegen, zu fotografieren und wieder zurückzusetzen.
> 
> ...



In allen Punkten bin ich bei Dir.
Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt.

Weiss jetzt nicht wo unsere Differenz war. Entweder habe ich Dich bei der Definition C&R missverstanden oder Du mich.

Und Thorsten auch oder Du ihn.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Nach 215 Beiträgen kommt es endlich ans Tageslicht: Die Kampagne verwendet den Begriff "catch & release" (bewußt?) falsch, indem damit auch das catch & decide eingeschlossen wird, obwohl letzteres praktizierter Tier- und Artenschutz ist. Eine spezielle Ausprägungsform des Angelns, ich vermeide hier den Begriff "Auswuchs", wird zum Anlass genommen, das Angeln insgesamt zu diskreditieren. Und gerade deswegen wäre es wichtig, dass der Verband die Öffentlichkeit über diesen Unterschied aufklärt. Das tut er aber nicht. 
Es ist das gute Recht des Tierschutzbundes, solche Kampagnen zu fahren. Ein Radfahrerverband dürfte auch für das Verbot des Autoverkehrs werben. Zum Glück gibt es deutlich mehr Angler hierzulande als organisierte Tierschützer, auch wenn der TSB angeblich 800.000 Mitglieder haben soll. Solange der TSB aber seinen Fokus auf Angler legt und die Praktiken der industrialisierten Hochseefischerei links liegen lässt, obwohl dort unendlich viel vermeidbares Tierleid erzeugt wird, kann jeder darüber denken, wie er mag. Der Versuch, als politische Partei zu reüssieren, ist beim Tierschutz jedenfalls gründlich gescheitert.
Der DAFV hat - jedenfalls soweit ich sehe - die alte, falsche VDSF-Position übernommen, bei der ebenfalls nicht zwischen dem "Karpfenkampfangeln" und dem selektiven Angeln differenziert wird. Thomas hat ja bereits auf den fatalen Beitrag von Dr. Spahn, der meines Wissens nicht dementiert wurde, verwiesen. Diese gedankliche Ungenauigkeit, mit der der DAFV in Verkennung des geltenden Rechts (!) hier bei einem seiner ureigensten Kernthemen agiert, leistet jener "Methode" der Kampagne Vorschub, die alle Angler in den dunklen Schatten der sogenannten "Trophäenangler" stellt.

TSB hin oder her - das Angeln wird in Deutschland weder morgen, noch übermorgen verboten. Es wird sich allerdings weiterhin nicht in einem rechtsfreien Raum abspielen, sondern unterliegt Regelungen. Die Kampagne schlägt ja nicht einmal neue Verbote vor, so what? 
Das sollte den DAFV nicht dazu verleiten, weiterhin seinen beliebten Dornröschenschlaf zu schlafen und wider besseres Fachwissen weiterhin seine undifferenzierte Positionierung zu vertreten. 
Völlig nervtötend in diesem Zusammenhang ist die immer wieder auftauchende Diskussion um die Aspekte "Angeln aus Spaß" und "Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb". Wer ein Schwein schlachtet, tut dieses nicht aus Lust am Töten, sondern weil er Wurst machen will. Und natürlich ist es Privatsache und keineswegs pervers, wenn er sich dabei der Technik des Bolzenschussgerätes erfreut. Deswegen darf der Angler durchaus beim Angeln Spaß und Freude empfinden. Im Unterschied zum "Deutschen Hausschwein" sind die Fische in unseren Gewässern in der Regel keine Nutztiere, sondern Wildtiere. Die Reduktion des Angelns auf Nahrungserwerb als Alleinmotivation wird dem Wildtiercharakter der Fische nicht gerecht (unabhängig von der geltenden Rechtslage). Daraus dann abzuleiten, jeden gehakten Fisch auch töten zu müssen (wieder unabhängig von der geltenden Rechtslage), ist eine fatale Überinterpretation eines schon im Ansatz falschen Gedankens. Die Anglerschaft täte gut daran, diese beiden Aspekte aus der öffentlichen und den internen Diskussionen herauszuhalten.
Klarheit im Denken ist gefragt - und wie immer Voraussetzung für eine klare Positionierung. Was der DAFV vertritt, wenn er überhaupt mal etwas öffentlich vertritt, ist fachlich unausgereift, im Grundansatz falsch und deswegen auch weder überzeugend, noch kampagnenfähig. Da werden einfach die Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht.
Eines ist klar: Die breite Mehrheit hierzulande würde eine Tötungspflicht aller gehakter Fische als pervers empfinden und ablehnen. Diese Haltung schließt eine grundsätzliche Zustimmung zum Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung mit ein. In einem Land mit 80.000.000 Einwohnern ändern 800.000 Tierschützer (= 1%) daran nichts, wenn die 99% wissen, dass es eine vernünftig begründete, durchdachte Gegenposition gibt. Kuschen vor vermeintlich drohenden Verschärfungen oder dem angeblich drohenden "totalen Angelverbot" ist albern und kontrapoduktiv.

 Ich habe noch einmal den lesenswerten Beitrag von Ralle #215 auf mich wirken lassen. Er beinhaltet nicht nur die wichtige Differenzierung. Sondern er sollte auch zum Anlass genommen werden, in der Diskussion und in der Auseinandersetzung hierzulande den ambivalenten Begriff "catch & release" konsequent zu vermeiden und ebenso konsequent von "selektiver Entnahme" sprechen. Auch wenn das etwas verquast-technisch klingen mag, so ist dieser Begriff eigentlich positiv besetzbar. Vielleicht verstünde es dann sogar der DAFV. Staatsanwälte und Amtsrichter hätten damit in aller Regel kein Verständnisproblem. Und die begriffliche Abgrenzung vom "Trophäenangeln" würde deutlich, ohne dass darin eine Ausgrenzung der "Karpfenangler" eingeschlossen wäre (die mag gesondert erfolgen).
 Das wäre ein verhältnismäßig einfacher Weg, in dieser Frage sprachfähig zu werden. Sogar für einen Lobbyverband der Angler. Er müsste sich dieses Themas endlich einmal annehmen - statt längst überholte Kurzdenker-Parolen aus der Ära Mohnert weiterzuschleppen.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Offensichtlich hat Sharpo sich doch in die Nesseln gesetzt, der letzte Beitrag ist ja w wie weg.
Ist ja auch egal, hab eh meine eigene Meinung, brauch dafür nur zu lesen und nicht zu interpretieren.
Nein, lieber Ralle 24, ich werde nicht zum Tierschutz konvertieren.
Warum nicht? Weil nicht nötig.
Vielleicht ist es doch so, dass unsere Ansichten doch nicht so weit auseinander liegen, nur die Interpretationen  anders gelagert sind.
Der zitierte LV WF/Lippe liefert doch selbst das beste Beispiel einer falschen Interpretation ( im übrigen nicht soweit weg vom VDSF), er verwechselt hier das C&R mit Trophäenangeln und bringt auch noch den Terminus C&R in seine Argumentation ( siehe Pos. 21)

Bereits im Mai 2006 hat "Anglerpraxis" einen interessanten Bericht veröffentlicht "C&R - Glauben oder Rechtsfrage"
von Kai Jendrusch
Mal lesen, ist interessant 
Der DAV hatte seinerzeit eine klare Position zum C&R, die leider nicht von den VDSF-Oberen geteilt wurde, wie soviele Positionen die während der "Konfusionsverhandlungen" keine Berücksichtigung fanden.

Wir sind uns einig, dass die Entnahmepraxis in der Eigenverantwortung des Anglers liegen muss, einzig geregelt durch Mindestmaße oder Schon- und Schutzzeiten.

Insofern sehe ich auch kein Problem in der GO des LAVB, da hier an keiner Stelle der Terminus C&R fällt !!!

Ob man sich mit der Aussage zum Trophäenangeln anfreunden kann oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden, diese Position hat aber auch Hintergründe, die man nur wissen kann, wenn man die lokalen Gegebenheiten kennt, ich sag mal nur ca. 2000 ernsthafte Carphunter und das unsägliche Abspannen von kleineren Gewässern einger weniger Angler und das daraus entstehende Frustpotential, in Verbindung mit dem erlaubten Schleppangeln. Da sind Sachen passiert, die möchtet ihr allen Ernstes nicht wissen. ( Blutige Nasen und Nötigung sind noch das Harmloseste.)

Letztendlich kann man einer solchen Kampagne nicht mit in der Öffentlichkeit kaum bekannten C&R-Diskussion begegnen, das muss viel einfacher gestaltet sein und auch plakativer.
Bin zwar kein Werbetexter aber so ähnlich könnte es sein:

Wir wollen mit Angeln unsere Freizeit gestalten - aber nicht per Gesetz töten - *Müssen* -

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ne, fand den überflüssig.

Zitat:"Ob man sich mit der Aussage zum Trophäenangeln anfreunden kann oder nicht muss jeder selbst entscheiden, diese Position hat aber auch Hintergründe, die man nur wissen kann, wenn man die lokalen Gegebenheiten kennt, ich sag mal nur ca. 2000 ernsthafte Carphunter und das unsägliche Abspannen von kleineren Gewässern einger weniger Angler und das daraus entstehende Frustpotential, in Verbindung mit dem erlaubten Schleppangeln. Da sind Sachen passiert, die möchtet ihr allen Ernstes nicht wissen. ( Blutige Nasen und Nötigung sind noch das Harmloseste.)"

Was hat das Abspannen der Gewässer mit C&R oder Trophäenangeln zu tun?
Im Grunde doch nichts.
Das können übrigens nicht nur Carphunter..was ein scheiss Wort..Karpfenangler gut.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber leider war die Ursache bei den Karpfenanglern gefunden, vorallem in den vielen Kleingewässern 
( unter 10 ha) im Umland von Berlin.
Aber wie gesagt, wer es selbst nicht erlebt hat ....
da kam auch eine Menge Druck aus den Vereinen
Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich da auch nicht das Problem darin, denn in Pos. 4.5.1 wird ja die Entscheidung ohne Einschränkung
( ausser Mindestmaß und Schonzeit) der anglerischen Eigenverantwortung überlassen.
Im Übrigen finde ich die Art der FAQ bei Westfalen/lippe ne tolle Sache, das ist fortschrittlich , da praxisnahe Fragen konkret beantwortet werden, nicht jeder liest und interpretiert gern Gewässerordnungen, schon allein der Begriff Gewässerordnung schreckt viele ab.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort, aber leider war die Ursache bei den Karpfenanglern gefunden, vorallem in den vielen Kleingewässern
> ( unter 10 ha) im Umland von Berlin.
> Aber wie gesagt, wer es selbst nicht erlebt hat ....
> da kam auch eine Menge Druck aus den Vereinen
> ...



Du, man findet immer wen den man anpissen kann.

Unser Hobby beruht auch auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.
Wie Angler auch über den kompletten See, Kanal etc. werfen gibt es auch Bootfahrer die  absichtlich 30cm an der Spundwand vorbei fahren und sämtliche Angeln rasieren etc.
Ich kenne dieses gegenseitige aufeinander einschlagen.
Betrifft aber genauso die Nachtangler, die Wetterschutzangler, Aaalangler etc.

Tritt eine Sache zu häufig auf....gibt es halt was zu meckern.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, sehe ich selbst genauso
Tight lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Einige LV stossen in das selbe Horn wie diese Tierschutzverbände.
> Siehe LV Westfalen und Lippe.
> Da wird Trophäenangeln und C&R in einem Satz erwähnt.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme Dir zu. Ich habe weder dem Schlachter, noch dem Angler Spaß am Töten unterstellt. Das ist Sache der Spendenschützer. Nur vorsorglich zur Klarstellung. Den allermeisten Anglern dürfte das Töten aber auch nicht egal sein. Zwar ist es notwendiger Bestandteil natürlichen Angelns, aber sie versuchen es so verantwortungsvoll wie möglich gegenüber der Kreatur zu gestalten. Es gibt Rohlinge am Wasser, aber "Lustkiller" habe ich dort noch nicht getroffen.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Geile Kampagne - gut gemacht & inhaltlich nachvollziehbar!

Wenn wir Angler schon selber nichts gegen die ausufernde Praxis des "C&R" tun, dann machen die wenigstens etwas!

Ist mir durchaus sympathisch als Angler.

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einmal den lesenswerten Beitrag von Ralle #215 auf mich wirken lassen. Er beinhaltet nicht nur die wichtige Differenzierung. Sondern er sollte auch zum Anlass genommen werden, in der Diskussion und in der Auseinandersetzung hierzulande den ambivalenten Begriff "catch & release" konsequent zu vermeiden und ebenso konsequent von "selektiver Entnahme" sprechen. Auch wenn das etwas verquast-technisch klingen mag, so ist dieser Begriff eigentlich positiv besetzbar. Vielleicht verstünde es dann sogar der DAFV. Staatsanwälte und Amtsrichter hätten damit in aller Regel kein Verständnisproblem. Und die begriffliche Abgrenzung vom "Trophäenangeln" würde deutlich, ohne dass darin eine Ausgrenzung der "Karpfenangler" eingeschlossen wäre (die mag gesondert erfolgen).
> Das wäre ein verhältnismäßig einfacher Weg, in dieser Frage sprachfähig zu werden. Sogar für einen Lobbyverband der Angler. Er müsste sich dieses Themas endlich einmal annehmen - statt längst überholte Kurzdenker-Parolen aus der Ära Mohnert weiterzuschleppen.


Gut zusammen gefasst, da merkt man den Doktor der Juristerei...

Irgendwann begreift auch der letzte Verbandsclaquer, dass die Schützer nicht gegen c+r sind, sondern gegen Angeln grundsätzlich und das alles nur wie in der Kampagne als Aufhänger nutzen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> *Der DAV hatte seinerzeit eine klare Position zum C&R*, die leider nicht von den VDSF-Oberen geteilt wurde, wie soviele Positionen die während der "Konfusionsverhandlungen" keine Berücksichtigung fanden.



Die hatte ick auf Seite 11 # 107 wörtlich zitiert, scheint hier aber von keinerlei Interesse zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Weils den DAV nicht mehr gibt, nachdem deren LV trotz Warnungen freiwillig einstimmig in den Naturschutzverband VDSF eingetreten sind, der dann in DAFV umbenannt wurde.

Und da nun eben der DAFV dafür zuständig ist, ist das eben inzwischen komplett wurscht und hier damit Offtopic.

Die DAFV Linie ist ja klar:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## schlotterschätt (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Okay, dann ziehe ich mich jetzt zum fremdschämen in die ewiggestrig Ecke zurück.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Musste nicht - nur (sollte Dein LV ein Ex-DAV-LV sein) dafür sorgen, dass die nicht nochmal so ne Scheixxe bauen 
;-)

Hätten die Verbanditen im DAFV (was sicher die Hoffnung vieler war (meine auch, bis die Ex-DAV-LV einknickten von wegen festschreiben Angelpolitik nach der "Erpressung" durch Brandenburg)) von Anfang da ne Strategie gehabt und die im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns durchgezogen (siehe auch Dr. Günthers (Brotfisch) Posting), wären wir da heute sicher viel weiter, als mit den nach wie vor öffentlich undementierten Äußerungen von Dr. Spahn, den ja ALLE LV (also auch die Ex-DAVler) mittragen - auch keiner von denen hat das öffentlich dementiert.

So gesehen ist es kein Wunder, wenn sich die Schützer als Angriffspunkt eine so "weiche" Flanke aussuchen, weil sie wissen, dass das ein guter Hebel ist, um das Angeln mittel- bis langfristig insgesamt aushebeln zu können...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In allen Punkten bin ich bei Dir.
> Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt.
> 
> Weiss jetzt nicht wo unsere Differenz war. Entweder habe ich Dich bei der Definition C&R missverstanden oder Du mich.



Ich hab nicht verstanden, warum Du mich nicht verstehst.

Alles gut.#g


----------



## Welpi (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wer einen kleinen Einblick über die Befindlichkeiten der "normalen" Bevölkerung zum Thema Fischen allgemein gewinnen möchte, lese die Leserkommentare im Artikel des Münchener Merkur, Starnberger Lokalteil, über den Wallerfang im Wörthsee....

Ich sehe für vernünftige Diskussionen um dieses Thema schwarz


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Diese gedankliche Ungenauigkeit, mit der der DAFV in Verkennung des geltenden Rechts (!) hier bei einem seiner ureigensten Kernthemen agiert, leistet jener "Methode" der Kampagne Vorschub, die alle Angler in den dunklen Schatten der sogenannten "Trophäenangler" stellt.



Es ehrt Dich, dass Du den (einigen) Verbandsfunktionären "nur" gedankliche Ungenauigkeit bescheinigst.

Das ist es aber meist nicht. 

Es ist diese vermaledeite Blockwartmentalität, die dafür sorgt dass die Definition der selektiven Entnahme u.U. dazu ge(miß)braucht wird, dennoch C&R zu betreiben. Sprich vorgeschobener Verwertungswille.
Und darum muss man *unbedingt* auch noch dazuschreiben, dass das Angeln aus purer Lust und ohne Verwertungsabsicht verdammenswert ist. 

Das ist ebenso hirnrissig wie das Argument von irgendwem, C&R zu verbieten weil die Karpfenangler den See abspannen. Als ob es nicht reichen würde, das abspannen zu verbieten bzw. einzuschränken. 

Bei sovielen gedanklichen Blähungen fiel und fällt es schwer, an eine vernünftige Regelung der Angelfischerei zu glauben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Geile Kampagne - gut gemacht & inhaltlich nachvollziehbar!
> 
> Wenn wir Angler schon selber nichts gegen die ausufernde Praxis des "C&R" tun, dann machen die wenigstens etwas!
> 
> Ist mir durchaus sympathisch als Angler.



Sorry Ernie und bitte nicht persönlich nehmen[emoji6] 

Gut gemacht..ja

Ist allerdings bei der teilweise vorkommenden Denkart der dt.Angler wahrlich kein Husarenstück.

Zerstritten,keine wirkliche Lobbyvertretung etc.Leichte Gegner.Nicht mal Sparringsklasse.

Inhaltlich nachvollziehbar..hängt wohl eher vom eigenen Standpunkt ab.Für mich ganz klares Nein.

Sympathisch..nach dem Satz "es gibt sicherlich sinnvollere und Tier- freundlichere Freizeit-
beschäftigungen als Angeln" hat es sich bei mir aussympathisiert.

Es gäbe nämlich sicherlich auch für den TSB sinnigere Tätigkeiten als dieses halbwahre Kampagnengewäsch.

Wer legt eigentlich fest, was sinnvoll ist?Etwa der TSB oder doch besser und sinniger jeder für sich?

Ich brauche da echt keine Gutmenschelnden Vorbeter.

Kommt Sympathietechnisch bei mir gleich hinter ansteckenden Krankheiten ala Pest u.ä. [emoji6] 

Wenn es dem TSB partout nur ums  c&r ginge,könnte ich 
damit leben und das als typ.dt.Bevormundungssyndrom einer gelangweilten Plemplem Gesellschaft abhaken.

Die Besserdeutschen werkeln mal wieder..ringsherum Pfusch aber Hauptsache der dt.Tierschutz funzt.

Es geht denen aber definitiv um mehr.Ob sie es erreichen halte ich zwar für mehr als fraglich,trotzdem bleibt da ein giftiger Beigeschmack.

Ausufernd ist nicht die Minderheit(!) der Hardcore Releaser,sondern die ständigen Anpixxversuche irgendwelcher Weltverbesserer.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ehrt Dich, dass Du den (einigen) Verbandsfunktionären "nur" gedankliche Ungenauigkeit bescheinigst.
> 
> Das ist es aber meist nicht.
> 
> ...



Sorry für OT 
 Aber kann mir jemand helfen: Den Begriff "Abspannen" habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Angeln noch nie gehört und auch mein Angellexikon nicht dabei. Was ist das?
 OT Ende


----------



## Rotbart (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Abspannen meint das Fischen mittels Bojenmontage und/oder das fischen auf weite Distanzen mit. z. B. Umlenkmontagen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Geile Kampagne - gut gemacht & inhaltlich nachvollziehbar!
> 
> Wenn wir Angler schon selber nichts gegen die ausufernde Praxis des "C&R" tun, dann machen die wenigstens etwas!
> 
> ...


 
Willst du nur ein wenig stänkern oder hast du auch Argumente gegen diese "ausufernde Praxis des C&R"?

Ich als Kochtopfangler finde keine.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Abspannen meint das Fischen mittels Bojenmontage und/oder das fischen auf weite Distanzen mit. z. B. Umlenkmontagen.


Was lediglich eine Fangmethode ist und mit Zurücksetzen/Verwertungswille oder nicht mal rein gar nix zu tun hat.

Wobei verwendete Methoden halt offenbar auch extrem seltsam ausgelegt werden können: 

Irgendein Boardie wurde ja offenbar verknackt, weil er ganz normal mit Festblei angelte und das nach Zurücksetzen eines Karpfens bereits als "Beweis" für gezieltes Trophäenangeln gewertet wurde.

Etwa so, wie Erdbeeren was mit Getriebeöl zu tun haben. Extrem kafkaesk.

--> OT aus.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Das Verfahren wurde gegen eine Spendenzahlung eingestellt
es war klassisches C&R ohne Foto, wiegen etc., hier wurde der Vorsatz unterstellt,
eben dieses Mißverständnis in der Begriffsdefinition, eben ideologisch motiviert 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Welpi schrieb:


> Wer einen kleinen Einblick über die Befindlichkeiten der "normalen" Bevölkerung zum Thema Fischen allgemein gewinnen möchte, lese die Leserkommentare im Artikel des Münchener Merkur, Starnberger Lokalteil, über den Wallerfang im Wörthsee....
> 
> Ich sehe für vernünftige Diskussionen um dieses Thema schwarz




Das ist eine schreiende kleine Minderheit. Gesellschaftsterroristen.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Willst du nur ein wenig stänkern oder hast du auch Argumente gegen diese "ausufernde Praxis des C&R"?
> 
> Ich als Kochtopfangler finde keine.



Bin auch "Kochtopfangler" - Argumente hatte ich hier auch gepostet - aber das war hier offenbar "OT" - daher nur die undifferenzierte Kurzform meiner Aussage!

Der Rest ist teilweise im "OT-Sammelthread" oder auch teilweise ERSATZLOS gelöscht worden.



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Werter Bernd,
> 
> wir befinden uns schon seit längerer Zeit in einem juristischen Dilemma. Und unsere Gegner drängen uns immer weiter dort hinein. Ergo müssen wir juristisch denken. Deine heldenhaften
> epischen Tiraden kommen weder in der Gesellschaft, noch bei unseren Gegnern an. Im Gegenteil, das ist Wasser auf deren Mühlen.
> ...



Da war noch viel mehr, was ich nur ungern löschte, weil ich es auch so sehe....

Ralf Ich denke, wir denken in zeitlich verschiedenen Vorstellungen. Du bist eher im Heute.

So wie es Momentan betrachtet wird, ist Angeln nur dann zulässig wenn eine Verwertungsabsicht besteht.
Daran lässt sich nicht mal eben oder selbst mittelfristig etwas ändern.

Ich denke wir (beide) sind uns einig, das Angler nicht nur angeln weil sie Fisch so lecker finden... 

Die meisten angeln halt aus Spaß und verwerten stolz Ihren vorbildlich versorgten Fang in der Küche.
Aber es gibt halt immer mal wieder Menschen die jegliche Zurückhaltung vergessen und Fische eben wirklich wie Sport oder Freizeitgeräte behandelten und dann eher entsorgen oder reinschmeißen. 
Als das Wettfischen einst Ihn die Kritik kam, distanzierten sich die Verbände, durch den Nutzungsgedanken als Nahrung von solchen Vorgängen.
Von da an ging es nicht mehr um Sport oder Freizeit, nein ein guter Angler angelte nun ausschließlich der Nahrung wegen, oder weil Hege der Natur nötig sei.

Es wurde und wird Jedem eingeimpft, das nur das vernünftig wäre.
Heute glauben selbst die Angler nicht mehr, das es Ihnen vordergründig Spaß macht.
(Für so einen Spaß, werden Tierschützer aber nie Verständnis haben)

Diese Betrachtung, das Angeln sich nur mit Nahrungsbeschaffung begründen lässt, schafft nun viele weitere Probleme.
Daran lässt sich aber nicht mal eben etwas ändern.
So etwas dauert sicher einige Jahrzehnte, von dem Augenblick an wo man es denn überhaupt beginnt.
Das klingt ewig, aber ähnlich ist es auch bei den Wanderfischen, der Gewässerbelastung oder dem Wasserbau, so etwas dauert Generationen. 
Das braucht Aufklärung, Ausbildung, Einflussnahme, bis ganz langsam eine Veränderung beginnt..


Aber im ersten Schritt, sollten sich wenigstens die Angler einig sein, das sie eben vorrangig aus Spaß angeln, auch wenn sie gerne Fisch essen.
Wir müssen endlich aufhören zu denken oder zu lehren, das man nur zur Verwertung angelt, denn das ist unsere Lebenslüge.

Viele die heute C&R betreiben sind ja keine bösen Angler, sie mögen halt nur nicht aufs Angeln verzichten. 
Einige verzichten gar bewusst, auf den Verzehr eines Fisches, den sie eigentlich gerne essen würden.
Sie wollen halt dieses Geschenk der Natur, nicht zerstören.
Wenn das falsch erscheint, dann stimmt etwas mit der Betrachtung nicht.
Sollte es denn besser sein, zu Angeln aber Raubbau wissentlich hinzunehmen und dieses dann mit Verwertung/Verschenken zu rechtfertigen.
Wohl kaum.

Es wird später auch gar nicht leicht sein, Tierschützer die einen wegen des Spaßes für Tierquäler halten, achselzuckend zu erwidern das man zwar kein Heiliger sei, aber sich ja Mühe gebe den Umgang mit Tieren vernünftig zu gestalten.
Aber man sei eben ein Mensch und kein Heiliger.

Ich bleibe dabei, das man durchaus auch heute das große Ziel nicht aus den Augen verlieren sollte.
Auch wenn man selbst Mittelfristig kaum so handeln sollte oder kann.
Trotzdem werde ich weiter versuchen, möglichst viele zu überzeugen das Sie aus Spaß angeln und C&R auch positiv sein kann.

Wenn wir es aber nicht angehen, wird es uns immer mehr zerreißen.
Dann ist alles möglich, weil es ja nicht um den Erhalt des Angelns geht, sondern man nur Nahrung abfischt.

Dann kommen eben Gebote wie Entnahmezwang aller ungeschützten Fische, selbst von der Anglerseite.

Dann wird man vorsorglich viele weitere Arten sperren, auch die die eben lediglich nur nicht gegessen werden.

Das man Angleranzahl oder Besatz begrenzt, oder Angeln verbietet weil die Fische zu hoch belastet sind.

Wer weiß, vielleicht verbiet man ja auch den Menschen das Angeln die Fisch nicht essen oder essen dürfen.
Am Wasser haben Sie ja eigentlich nicht viel verloren...

Ich denke das ich mich nicht trauen würde C&R zu öffentlich zu praktizieren. Das Ich aber wenigstens "Selektive Entnahme" verlange, zeigt schon mein Versprechen das ich aufhöre zu Angeln, wenn ich gezwungen werde, jeden gefangenen (ungeschützten) Fisch zu entnehmen.
Ich hätte dann für Jeden Verständnis, der ein solches Angeln/Raubbau dann ablehnen würde.


----------



## torstenhtr (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Thomas,

es ist richtig, dass der DAV mit dem Beitritt zum DAFV seine Ideale vollkommen aufgegeben hat, dennoch ist dessen damaliger Standpunkt exakt das, was ich von einem Verband für Angler gegenüber Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern erwarten würde.

Zitat (siehe schlotterschätt, #107):

"[..] Eine ausdrückliche Mitnahmepflicht ist in keinem der deutschen Gesetze festgeschrieben! [..] Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum Catch and Release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen! [..]"

Mehr ist zu diesem Thema vom Verband zu nicht zu vertreten. Ich würde weiterhin von einem Verband für Angler erwarten, dass er Angler juristisch unterstützt - wenn diese angezeigt wurden wenn sie Fische gefangen und zurückgesetzt haben - egal aus welcher Motivation.
Ich halte sehr wenig von Erfinden von neuen Begriffen bzw. dem Distanzieren von C&R nur weil man ein vermeintlich schlechtes Image befürchtet. Es ist eine typische, reflexartige Handlungsweise von Funktionären, das hatte der VDSF schon versucht mit der Umbenennung von Wettfischen und ist gründlich daneben gegangen. Im Endeffekt tritt man dadurch nur einer Gruppe von Anglern kräftig in den Hintern, obwohl es völlig unnötig ist. 

Man sollte auch verstehen, dass es für den deutschen Tierschutzverband völlig unerheblich ist, die wollen das Angeln insgesamt einschränken und werden nicht differenzieren. Das wird u.a. ganz offen auf deren Homepage geschrieben, Zitat: "[..] Der Deutsche Tierschutzbund lehnt das Angeln als Sport und Freizeitbeschäftigung ab [..] Es gibt sinnvollere und tierfreundlichere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als das Angeln! [..]"

Eine solche Kampagne schlägt man mit fundierten Argumenten. Hier liefern die vielen Studien auch z.B. vom IGB mehr als genug Waffen für die Angler. Nur das muss man auch konstruktiv nutzen. Fast jede Behauptung des Tierschutzbundes enthält inhaltliche Fehler, die mit Hinweis auf entsprechende Arbeiten widerlegt werden können.

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Vollkommen Deiner Meinung - die Realität kennst Du..


----------



## angler1996 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

nur so, es ist nicht richtig, dass die ehemaligen Mitglieder des DAV ihre Prinzipien aufgegeben haben, Punkt.
 Egal , was mir Thomas gleich um die Ohren hauen könnte.
 Meine lieben Bosse , vegesst nicht, wie wir ticken.

 mir kriegn zwor net offt es maul off, aber mr ham en hortn Nischl


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Dann wählt eure "Führer" ab und wählt solche, die eure Meinung vertreten.

PS und OT:
Wasn "Nischl"???
(ja ich weiss, ich kann auch kein hochdeutsch...)
;-))


----------



## Purist (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich würde weiterhin von einem Verband für Angler erwarten, dass er Angler juristisch unterstützt - wenn diese angezeigt wurden wenn sie Fische gefangen und zurückgesetzt haben - egal aus welcher Motivation.



Klingt für mich, bezogen auf C&R, irgendwie nach: Automobilclub muss notorische Raser vor Gericht unterstützen. 

Sorry, aber wer sich nicht an die Regeln (des Verbandes, oder auch Gesetzgebers) hält, hat gar nichts zu melden. 
Eines finde ich bei "unseren" Diskussionen, die meist Thomas anstößt, immer besonders bemerkenswert: Es ist die Tatsache, dass die 100% C&Rler größtenteils gar nicht darum scheren. Verbände, Vereine = egal, was die Öffentlichkeit betrifft: egal und die Printmedien, die es gerne propagieren, veröffentlichen lieber die 10 000ste Meldung, dass Teamangler XY mal wieder einen Kapitalen C&R Kandidaten gefangen hat, anstatt aktiv zu werden.

Man kann die Entwicklung ignorieren oder totschweigen, aufzuhalten ist sie so jedenfalls nicht und der Gegenwind nimmt zu. Wenn man wirklich Werbung für C&R machen will, Überzeugungsarbeit leisten will, dann wird das nicht mit Tarnklamotten im Bivy oder als teilvermummter Streetfishing-Gangster klappen. 

Ich war so gemütlich gestern eine gute Arte Doku über das Elsaß zu sehen, da hielt der moderierende frz. Journalist wirklich an einem Teich an und ließ sich C&R von Karpfen von einem sehr erfahrenen Angler (zig Jahrzehnte) vorführen. Hätte schön ausgesehen, wenn der Fang nicht zwischen Abhakmatte und Ufer fünf Mal hingeklatscht wäre, bevor er wieder freigelassen wurde... übrigens mit der Begründung "der (Kapitale) muss noch wachsen". |rolleyes


----------



## gründler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> *http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

........Wenn sie das nicht Verstehen können oder Nebenwirkungen unklar sind,fragen sie Fr.Dr.oder ihre Apotheke.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Klingt für mich, bezogen auf C&R, irgendwie nach: Automobilclub muss notorische Raser vor Gericht unterstützen.


Muss und sollte er natürlich nicht

Ein Automobilclub würde aber eine  ADFC oder VCD Anti Individualverkehr Kampagne  garantiert nicht unkommentiert lassen bzw. bereits im Vorfeld als deutlich wahrnehmbare Interessenvertretung auftreten,um drohenden Einschränkungen i.d.R. erstmal ein generelles Veto entgegenzusetzen.

Auch mit der Gewissheit,das es unter den Beitragszahlenden Mitgliedern (oder nichtzahlenden Nichtmitgliedern) den einen oder anderen StVO Sünder gibt.[emoji6]

Was haben VDSF und heutiger DAFV Lobbytechnisch nochmal erreicht?Mir fällt nämlich ausser kontraproduktiven Kommentaren ala Dr.Spahn ad hoc nix ein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich halte sehr wenig von Erfinden von neuen Begriffen bzw. dem Distanzieren von C&R nur weil man ein vermeintlich schlechtes Image befürchtet. Es ist eine typische, reflexartige Handlungsweise von Funktionären, das hatte der VDSF schon versucht mit der Umbenennung von Wettfischen und ist gründlich daneben gegangen. Im Endeffekt tritt man dadurch nur einer Gruppe von Anglern kräftig in den Hintern, obwohl es völlig unnötig ist.
> 
> Der Begriff "selektive Entnahme" ist keine neue Erfindung. Wenn Du den C&R Thread verfolgt hättest, da wurde schon vor mehr als Jahresfrist darüber geschrieben und mit C&D sogar verenglischt. Weiter scheinst Du das Geschehen in den Verbänden nicht genauer zu verfolgen. Dort wird von vielen versucht, das Thema C&R damit zu eliminieren, dass es einen grundsätzlichen Entnahmezwang gibt. Siehe Bayern.
> Wenn man sich auf die selektive Entnahme bezieht, geht das auch nicht gegen das C&R, von "Hintern treten" kann da keine Rede sein. Es geht lediglich darum, eine gesellschaftsfähige und juristisch unangreifbare Stellung zu beziehen, *ohne* die C&R Fraktion den Tierschützern als Bauernopfer vor die Füße zu legen.
> ...



Ein Krieg wird immer in mehreren Schlachten geschlagen. Darum gilt es zunächst, die immer weiter um sich greifende Entnahmepflicht zu vermeiden. Nicht nur im Gesetz, sondern auch in den Gewässerordnungen diverser Vereine. Die Schlacht, die wir jetzt schlagen, ist eine Verteidigungsschlacht um Geländeverluste zu vermeiden. 

Deine Hinweise auf Studien etc. gehören zur Gegenoffensive, die selbstverständlich auch geführt werden muss. Jedoch mit Aussicht auf Erfolg erst, wenn wir unsere juristisch einwandfreien Besitzstände (freie Entscheidung) gewahrt haben. Und der Erfolg einer solchen Gegenoffensive ist fraglich und sicherlich von enormem Durchhaltewillen über einen sehr langen Zeitraum geprägt. 

Mit blauäugiger Hurra-Propaganda werden wir keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## Brotfisch (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Bereits die Antwort von Purist auf den Beitrag von thorstenhtr beweist, dass die von mir geforderte begriffliche Schärfung ("selektive Entnahme" statt des vielfach missverstandenen "catch & release) dringend erforderlich ist. 
Völlig abwegig ist der Vergleich mit der "Umbenennung des Wettfischens" in Hege- oder Gemeinschaftsfischen. Denn hierbei hat der VDSF versucht, durch Umetikettierung eine Diskussion zu beenden, statt sie zu führen und über "Wettfischen" aufzuklären.
Sprachliche Genauigkeit setzt immer gedankliche Klarheit voraus. Wenn ich die Stellungnahmen des VDSF (Mohnert in Blinker) oder des DAFV (Dr. Spahn) hierzu hervorkrame, dann sehe ich, dass dem Wortlaut nach "catch & release" verdammt wird, aber eigentlich das Trophäenangeln gemeint sein sollte. Durch die Verwendung des irreführenden Begriffs catch & release hat man sich aber selber den Blick dafür verstellt, dass man unbeabsichtigt z.B. die sehr selektiv angelnden Fliegenfischer gleich mit anprangert. Solche Fehler konnten passieren, weil im VDSF nur einer denken und reden durfte. Was dabei falsch lief, perpetuiiert sich leider teilweise im DAFV fort.
Deswegen rufe ich dazu auf, sich gedankliche Klarheit zu verschaffen - und das bedeutet eben auch begriffliche Klarheit. Um beim Bild vom Automobilclub zu bleiben: Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Rasern und Flottfahrern. Wer Rasen anprangern will, darf nicht sagen: "Alle, die schneller als 60 fahren."


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

*Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes *zum Tag des Fisches, verbreitet auch über viele Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, inkl der Grundaussage:


gründler schrieb:


> *http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier:
http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release




*"Kampagne" des DAFV* und seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Tag des Fisches, nirgends zu finden ausser auf der Seite des DAFV und unserem Hinweis hier:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015

Inkl. ihrer Lieblingshobbys (wozu ja Angeln definitiv NICHT gehört bei einer Nichtanglerin) Naturschutz, Flussverbauung, Fisch des Jahres (inkl. Abknüppelgebot maßiger Huchen in Bayern), Flusslandschaft etc...






*
Noch Fragen?*


----------



## Brotfisch (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Antwort:

Tierfreundlichere vielleicht.

Sinnvollere keinesfalls.


P.S.: In meinem nächsten Urlaub mache ich ein freiwilliges unbezahltes Praktikum auf einem Hochseetrawler.


----------



## Vanner (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS und OT:
> Wasn "Nischl"???
> (ja ich weiss, ich kann auch kein hochdeutsch...)
> ;-))



 Nischl = Kopf


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Klingt für mich, bezogen auf C&R, irgendwie nach: Automobilclub muss notorische Raser vor Gericht unterstützen.
> 
> Sorry, aber wer sich nicht an die Regeln (des Verbandes, oder auch Gesetzgebers) hält, hat gar nichts zu melden.
> Eines finde ich bei "unseren" Diskussionen, die meist Thomas anstößt, immer besonders bemerkenswert: Es ist die Tatsache, dass die 100% C&Rler größtenteils gar nicht darum scheren. Verbände, Vereine = egal, was die Öffentlichkeit betrifft: egal und die Printmedien, die es gerne propagieren, veröffentlichen lieber die 10 000ste Meldung, dass Teamangler XY mal wieder einen Kapitalen C&R Kandidaten gefangen hat, anstatt aktiv zu werden.
> ...



Naja, toller Vergleich.
Also Geschwindigkeit ist ja mittlerweile durch eine Strassenverkehrsordnung u. Strassenbeschilderung geregelt. 
Somit "Raserei" stellenweise verboten. Warum sollte da der ADAC bei einem eindeutigen Vergehen gegen die Strassenverkehrsordnung einschreiten?

C&R auf den ADAC bezogen wäre ja Raserei auf den Nürburgring. 

C&R ist aber bis auf in wenigen Bundesländern nicht verboten.
Umkehrschluss daraus: C&R ist erlaubt.

Zur Erinnerung: In deutschen Gesetzen müssen Verbote klar genannt werden.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (ja ich weiss, ich kann auch kein hochdeutsch...)
> ;-))



Laut Internet würde hochschwäbisch reichen: http://www.schwaebisch-schwaetza.de/schwaebisch_woerterbuch.html


----------



## Welpi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist eine schreiende kleine Minderheit. Gesellschaftsterroristen.



Ja, aber die machen die Stimmung...den grossen Rest interessiert eh nix...aber im Falle des Falles wird der Schwachsinn dann unreflektiert nachgeblökt.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist: Das Ansehen der Angler in der Normalbevölkerung ist mittlerweile nachhaltig, vielleicht sogar irreparabel geschädigt. Die Leute reagieren mittlerweile extrem empfindlich auf jede Form der Selbstdarstellung in Form von Fangfotos und -berichten. Ich persönlich halte mich hier mittlerweile völlig bedeckt.


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Welpi schrieb:


> Die Leute reagieren mittlerweile extrem empfindlich auf jede Form der Selbstdarstellung in Form von Fangfotos und -berichten.



Dieser Fakt wurde auch gestern als Ursache, Kern und Ansatzpunkt für die Kampagne des  schon angesprochen aber weg. OT verschoben.

Trotzdem denke ich, dass dies ein ganz wichtiger, themenbezogener Aspekt ist. 

Jeder Versuch, der Kampagne etwas wirksam entgegenzusetzen, wird an diesem Foto-Exibitionismus scheitern - auch und vor allem eine System der Selektiven Entnahme.

Denn auch bei einer Selektiven Entnahme ist das Wiegen, Fotografieren - und in Extremfällen sogar Hältern bis zum Fototermin - der Fische schlicht der Öffentlichkeit nicht zu vermitteln.

Denn die Entscheidung: Fisch Verwerten Ja/Nein, kann innerhalb von kürzerster Zeit getroffen werden und erfordert maximal ein Vermessen des Fanges (wie zur Abklärung des Mindestmaßes auch). 

Wenn eine Kampagne pro selektive Entnahme Erfolg haben soll, muss auch eine "nach innen" gerichtete Kampagne starten, die die Angler zu mehr Sorgfalt im Umgang mit Fangfotos "erzieht".

Und nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil sich Fangfotos lebender Fische unter dem Aspekt des Tierschutzgesetztes (§ 17 Nr. 2 Buchst b TierSchG) in eine möglicherweise (sicherlich nicht immer) strafrechtlich relevante Zone begibt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Zeigt Flagge & geigt denen eure Meinung!
https://www.facebook.com/tierschutz...4554831934355/937143203008843/?type=1&theater


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Irgendwie hat dies ja alles nichts mehr mit Logik oder vernünftigen Menschenverstand zu tun.
Bilder sind ein Teil unseres Lebens, unserer Medienlandschaft.

Warum muss der Angler erst den Fisch töten um dann sein Erinnerungsfoto machen zu können?

Während andere z.B. Bewirtschafter etc. wenn diese einen Besatzfisch in die Kamera halten ohne Tamtam davon kommen?

Naja muss man alles nicht verstehen.

Ich kann das Theater ja verstehen wenn man mit grossem Fotoequipment an den See reist und dann zig Posen mit dem Fisch auf dem Arm durchführt, diesen evtl. dann noch an den Kollegen weiterreicht etc.
Aber kein Verständnis dafür wenn mal schnell mit dem Handy oder anderer Cam ein Schnappschuss gemacht wird.
(Vorausgesetzt man muss diese nicht erst aus dem untersten Fach der Tasche kramen)


----------



## kati48268 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Darum geht es denen ja gar nicht. Du sollst nicht angeln, das ist das Ziel. 

Dieses erreicht man eben am Besten Schritt für Schritt; Jede Menge Restriktionen, wie Nachtangelverbot usw., Anglen nur zur Lebensmittelgewinnung, dabei auch keinen Spaß empfinden und das Gewässer verlassen wenn Fanglimit erreicht,...
Der finale Schritt wäre dann den Nahrungserwerb in Frage zu stellen, weil die Nahrung zu belastet ist oder es andere. Möglichkeiten gibt, diese zu gewinnen.
Aus Angelgegnersicht ist dies ein sehr kluges Vorgehen.
Und die doofen Anglers spielen hervorragend mit, weil die Interessenvertretung im vorauseilenden Gehorsam mitläuft und die Angler selbst übereinander herfallen und sich gegenseitig verbieten wollen.

By the way, das leidige Foto...
Da müsste man doch jeden Fall einzeln betrachten. Die Bachforelle oder die Laube verreckt dir bei den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen schon relativ schnell. Mit dem Karpfen oder dem Aal könnte man problemlos auch einen Spielfilm drehen, solange er nass bleibt.
Diese ganze Pauschalisierung bei der Fotografierei ist genauso falsch wie die vorgeschobene Sorge um den Tierschutz des Individuums.


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Darum geht es denen ja gar nicht. Du sollst nicht angeln, das ist das Ziel.
> 
> Dieses erreicht man eben am Besten Schritt für Schritt; Jede Menge Restriktionen, wie Nachtangelverbot usw., Anglen nur zur Lebensmittelgewinnung, dabei auch keinen Spaß empfinden und das Gewässer verlassen wenn Fanglimit erreicht,...
> Der finale Schritt wäre dann den Nahrungserwerb in Frage zu stellen, weil die Nahrung zu belastet ist oder es andere. Möglichkeiten gibt, diese zu gewinnen.
> ...



Kati..Danke, ich muss daran nicht ständig erinnert werden
. Das ist schon lange bei mir angekommen.


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> By the way, das leidige Foto...
> Da müsste man doch jeden Fall einzeln betrachten. Die Bachforelle oder die Laube verreckt dir bei den gegenwärtigen Temperaturen schon relativ schnell. Mit dem Karpfen oder dem Aal könnte man problemlos auch einen Spielfilm drehen, solange er nass bleibt.
> Diese ganze Pauschalisierung bei der Fotografierei ist genauso falsch wie die vorgeschobene Sorge um den Tierschutz des Individuums.


 
Juristisch/strafrechtlich betrachtet, sicherlich - und wird ist erforderlichen Verfahren auch regelmäßig gewährleistet. Den Tierschutzverbänden geht's aber gar nicht (wie du selber schreibst) um strafrechtlich relevante Aspekte, sondern um das Verbot des Angelns.

Für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Angelgegner ist das dagegen völlig egal. Da reicht ein Foto - und die pauschaliesierenden, aber wirksamen - Standardplattitüden vom Trophäenangeln, etc. Und schon ist auch der Versuch der selektiven Entnahme gescheitert.

Daher bleibe ich dabei: Wirksame Öffentlichkeitskampagnen PRO Angeln können nur funktionieren, wenn in der Anglerschaft ein Umdenken zum Umgang mit den Fotos einsetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Es nützt nix, wenn die Anglerschaft "umdenkt" (wieder mal den Schwanz einzieht) und keine Fotos mehr veröffentlicht, weil die Schützer trotzdem  weitermachen..

Wobei das auch nicht das eigentliche Problem ist.

*Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes *zum Tag des Fisches, verbreitet auch über viele Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, inkl der Grundaussage:


gründler schrieb:


> *http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier:
http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release




*"Kampagne" des DAFV* und seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Tag des Fisches, nirgends zu finden ausser auf der Seite des DAFV und unserem Hinweis hier:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015

Inkl. ihrer Lieblingshobbys (wozu ja Angeln definitiv NICHT gehört bei einer Nichtanglerin) Naturschutz, Flussverbauung, Fisch des Jahres (inkl. Abknüppelgebot maßiger Huchen in Bayern), Flusslandschaft etc...






*
Noch Fragen?*






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Welpi schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist: Das Ansehen der Angler in der Normalbevölkerung ist mittlerweile nachhaltig, vielleicht sogar irreparabel geschädigt. Die Leute reagieren mittlerweile extrem empfindlich auf jede Form der Selbstdarstellung in Form von Fangfotos und -berichten. Ich persönlich halte mich hier mittlerweile völlig bedeckt.



Das mit dem unreflektierten nachblöken hab ich aus Deinem Zitat entfernt, weil ich Dir mit einer Stellungnahme dazu nicht auf die Zehen treten wollte.

Welche "Leute" reagieren denn "extrem empfindlich" ?

Ich will es Dir sagen. Es sind, natürlich, die Angelgegner. Die reagieren auf alles in puncto angeln "extrem empfindlich".

Die zweite große Gruppe ist ein Teil der Anglerschaft die glaubt, die Gefahr läge bei den C&Rern und man müsse die nur ausmerzen und alles wäre gut.

Bei beiden ist es mit dem Denken nicht so sehr weit her.

Der große Rest der Gesellschaft interessiert sich schlicht nicht dafür. Denn, wo bitte kann man als Otto-Normal-Bürger denn die hier beanstandeten Fotos sehen?
Richtig, in diversen Internetforen. Und vielleicht auch bei Facebook und Youtube. Ach ja, und die gedruckte Angelpresse nicht zu vergessen.

Und genau deshalb melden sich z.B. hier im AB massenhaft sonst am Angeln nicht interessierte Menschen an, um nach skandalösen Fangfotos zu fahnden. Damit nicht genug, sie durchsuchen die Unzahl von Facebook-Seiten nach eben solchen. Und nicht zuletzt sind die Auflagen von Blinker, F&F und anderen Zeitschriften in letzter Zeit enorm in die Höhe gegangen, weil die Normalbevölkerung die inzwischen auch kauft um sich über das schändliche tun der Angler zu informieren. Die Anzahl der Klicks bei speziellen Youtube-Filmchen ist exponentiell in die Höhe geschnellt, aus genau dem gleichen Grund.

Richtig ?

*Nein falsch.*

Außer den Anglern und den Angelgegnern interessiert sich keine Sau für Fangfotos und C&R.
Es sei denn, der "Normalbürger" wird darauf hingewiesen. Und selbst dann werden sich die wenigsten die Mühe machen, nach solchen Fotos zu fahnden.

Propaganda heißt das Zauberwort. Und das beherrschen die Angelgegner halt wesentlich besser als die von unserer Seite dafür zuständigen Anglerverbände und -vereine. 
Und nicht nur das. Indem Verbände und Vereine nun ebenfalls m.o.w. öffentlich auf C&R einschlagen, machen sie sich die Argumente der Angelgegner zu eigen, stärken und fördern den Unfug der von dieser Seite verbreitet wird auch noch.
Sie geben den Angelgegnern Recht, stärken deren negative Propaganda damit enorm, machen noch zusätzlich auf dieses juristsch unsaubere Detail aufmerksam.

Lass die Anglegegner doch Ihren Sermon ablassen. Kein Problem, solange wir argumentativ und mit Fakten dagegenhalten. Und argumentativ starke Fakten, die auch dem "Normalbürger" einleuchten, haben wir für die selektive Entnahme mehr als genug. C&R spielt dabei für uns überhaupt keine Rolle, wird nicht mal erwähnt.

Die diesbezügliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ebenso dringend notwendig, wie sie von fast allen Verbänden und Vereinen vermieden, vernachlässigt oder gar negativ besetzt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lass die Anglegegner doch Ihren Sermon ablassen. Kein Problem, solange wir argumentativ und mit Fakten dagegenhalten. Und argumentativ starke Fakten, die auch dem "Normalbürger" einleuchten, haben wir für die selektive Entnahme mehr als genug. C&R spielt dabei für uns überhaupt keine Rolle, wird nicht mal erwähnt.
> 
> Die diesbezügliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ebenso dringend notwendig, wie sie von fast allen Verbänden und Vereinen vermieden, vernachlässigt oder gar negativ besetzt wird.


#6#6#6


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Noch Fragen?*


 
Ja.

Nämlich die:
Welche Kampagne einer Angelvertretung (welcher auch immer) könnte deiner Meinung nach von Erfolg gekrönt sein, solange der derzeit grassierende Fangfoto-Exibitionismus anhält?


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Juristisch/strafrechtlich betrachtet, sicherlich - und wird ist erforderlichen Verfahren auch regelmäßig gewährleistet. Den Tierschutzverbänden geht's aber gar nicht (wie du selber schreibst) um strafrechtlich relevante Aspekte, sondern um das Verbot des Angelns.
> 
> Für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Angelgegner ist das dagegen völlig egal. Da reicht ein Foto - und die pauschaliesierenden, aber wirksamen - Standardplattitüden vom Trophäenangeln, etc. Und schon ist auch der Versuch der selektiven Entnahme gescheitert.
> 
> Daher bleibe ich dabei: Wirksame Öffentlichkeitskampagnen PRO Angeln können nur funktionieren, wenn in der Anglerschaft ein Umdenken zum Umgang mit den Fotos einsetzt.




Es ist viel weniger in der Öffentlichkeit ein Problem als wir uns ausmalen.
Sicherlich wenn ich dem Bild so Kommentare wie ...den hab ich jetzt schon 10x male gefangen un der Kollege nebn mir schon 20x...sorry Leute...

Aber Fotos von "lebenden" Fischen (wobei die Masse dies nicht mal erkennt) werden auch in der Öffentlichkeit "gerne" gesehen. Besser ein Foto als Tod.

Unser Problem sind eher wir Angler.
Wir gehen uns wegen einem Foto selbst an die Wäsche.

Ein Kind welches seinen ersten Fisch gefangen hat und diesen stolz bei Facebook präsentiert...erfährt ehe Lob als Anfeindungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Welche Kampagne einer Angelvertretung (welcher auch immer) könnte deiner Meinung nach von Erfolg gekrönt sein, solange der derzeit grassierende Fangfoto-Exibitionismus anhält?



Hat Ralle doch klar geschrieben:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lass die Anglegegner doch Ihren Sermon ablassen. Kein Problem, solange wir argumentativ und mit Fakten dagegenhalten. Und argumentativ starke Fakten, die auch dem "Normalbürger" einleuchten, haben wir für die selektive Entnahme mehr als genug. C&R spielt dabei für uns überhaupt keine Rolle, wird nicht mal erwähnt.
> 
> Die diesbezügliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ebenso dringend notwendig, wie sie von fast allen Verbänden und Vereinen vermieden, vernachlässigt oder gar negativ besetzt wird.


Man muss öffentlich als Verband weder über C+R reden, noch über Unterschiede C+R/C+D etc. oder sich auf solche aufgedrückte Diskussionen einlassen oder gar noch dem Schützerpack recht geben wie der DAFV und einige Landesverbände....

*Es gibt zig gute Gründe für eigenverantwortliches zurücksetzen..*

Die anführen..

Und gleichzeitig ne Kampagne fahren, in der man klar macht, dass Tierschützer aus falsch verstandener Ideologie Angler  zu reinen Schlachtern machen wollen..

*Tierschützer wollen Massenmord an Fischen...*

Auf nen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil............


Es nützt nix, wenn die Anglerschaft "umdenkt" (wieder mal den Schwanz einzieht) und keine Fotos mehr veröffentlicht, weil die Schützer trotzdem  weitermachen..

Wobei das auch nicht das eigentliche Problem ist.

*Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes *zum Tag des Fisches, verbreitet auch über viele Zeitungen und Zeitschriften, inkl der Grundaussage:


gründler schrieb:


> *http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier:
http://www.tierschutzbund.de/kampagne-catch-and-release




*"Kampagne" des DAFV* und seiner Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Tag des Fisches, nirgends zu finden ausser auf der Seite des DAFV und unserem Hinweis hier:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015

Inkl. ihrer Lieblingshobbys (wozu ja Angeln definitiv NICHT gehört bei einer Nichtanglerin) Naturschutz, Flussverbauung, Fisch des Jahres (inkl. Abknüppelgebot maßiger Huchen in Bayern), Flusslandschaft etc...






*
Noch Fragen?*






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das mit dem unreflektierten nachblöken hab ich aus Deinem Zitat entfernt, weil ich Dir mit einer Stellungnahme dazu nicht auf die Zehen treten wollte.
> 
> Welche "Leute" reagieren denn "extrem empfindlich" ?
> 
> ...




Korrekt, Danke.

Wir dürfen uns nur nicht Gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen.
Jedes Foto ist eine schöne Erinnerung.
Und in unserer heutigen Zeit ist so mancher Fang nicht selbstverständlich.
Warum nicht darauf stolz sein und diesen Stolz zeigen?

@Thomas

Zitat:"Tierschützer wollen Massenmord an Fischen..."

Falsch.  

Tierschützer wollen das Angler nicht mehr angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Da gehts um Emotionen wecken gegen Tierschützer, nicht um richtig oder falsch..

Ein Foto in jeder Zeitung/Zeitschrift/Facebook etc. mit nem netten kleinen, aber maßigen Fisch von einem Jungangler in der Hand gehalten mit traurigen Augen und der (am besten bluttriefend gestalteten) Überschrift:
Damit Angler nicht mehr angeln!
Tierschützer wollen, das wir jeden kleinen Fisch totschlagen!

und drunter:
Angler wollen gesunde und gut gemanagte Bestände in gesunden Gewässern, auch durch eigenverantwortliches zurücksetzen statt sinnlosem abknüppeln


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zeigt Flagge & geigt denen eure Meinung!
> https://www.facebook.com/tierschutz...4554831934355/937143203008843/?type=1&theater



...wenn Ihr zumindest fortgeschrittene Kenntnisse in Rechtschreibung und Grammatik habt und eine einigermaßen nachvollziehbare Argumentation zu Stande bringt, die auf Kraftausdrücke etc. verzichtet, hast Du vergessen. Wenn man sich da die Meinungen "unserer" Kollegen anschaut, ist vielfach fremdschämen angesagt. Das macht es dann nicht besser...


----------



## anglermeister17 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Rotbart: schon wieder siehst du Probleme dort, wo keine sind, bzw fasst es falsch auf... es geht NICHT UM FANGFOTOS, Catch and Release, Carphunter, Internetexhibitionismus oder so- es geht darum, dass es manchen Leuten gg den Strich geht, dass WIR ANGLER, EGAL WELCHER SORTE- überhaupt unsere Schnur nass machen!!! 

Der Fangfoto- Exhibitionismus sollte allein schon deshalb aus dieser Diskussion herausgehalten werden, weil es einfach hier kein Gegenstand der Diskussion ist. Und vor Allem ist es auch kein Problem- was sagt schon ein Foto mit Fisch wirklich aus, vor Allem für Leute, die nicht vor Ort waren, bitteschön?! Also von daher nochmal- du siehst da Probleme, wo keine sind!

Zur Diskussion: danke fürs Verlinken des FB- Plakats, habe es entspr kommentiert!


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat Ralle doch klar geschrieben:
> 
> Man muss öffentlich als Verband weder über C+R reden, noch über Unterschiede C+R/C+D etc. oder sich auf solche aufgedrückte Diskussionen einlassen oder gar noch dem Schützerpack recht geben wie der DAFV und einige Landesverbände....
> 
> ...


 

Einer der obersten Grundsätze wirksamer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist, dass die nach AUSSEN vermittelte Botschaft von einer INNEREN Haltung getragen wird.

Solange die Botschaft nach AUSSEN ist: 
"Wir Angler brauchen mehr Verantwortung um mit die Natur nachhaltig nutzen zu können" 
die INNERE Haltung aber dazu im Gegensatz steht:
"Ich fange Fische, fotografiere und wiege sie und dann lass ich sie wieder schwimmen"
wird jede Kampagne von den Gegner zerlegt.

*Weil es an GLAUBWÜRDIGKEIT fehlt: es wird über Fotos eine andere innere Haltung verkündet, als die Kampagne weiß machen will.*

Wenn die ÄUSSERE Botschaft ist:
"Wir Angler brauchen mehr Verantwortung um mit die Natur nachhaltig nutzen zu können" 
dann muss die INNERE Haltung signalisieren:
"Die Öffentlichkeit kann uns mehr Verantwortung übertragen, weil wir in der Lage sind, Verantwortungsvoll zu handeln".

*Und solange jeder mittelmäßige Fisch gewogen und in minutenlanger Fotosession in die Kamera gehalten wird, besteht eben dieser Widerspruch* (der aber auch noch in anderen Haltungen zu Tage kommt: Z. B. Anglermüll am Gewässer).

Nur, wenn dieser Widerspruch nicht mehr besteht, besteht eine Chance auf Erfolg.

*Und UMDENKEN hat etwas mit DENKEN zu tun. Nicht mit Schwanz einziehen.* Das zu erkennen fällt aber schwer, wenn man beim Thema "Anglerinteressen" nur noch ein rotes Tuch mit "DAFV" sieht  
Was ich absolut nachvollziehen kann, aber niemanden weiterbringt.


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Einer der obersten Grundsätze wirksamer Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist, dass die nach AUSSEN vermittelte Botschaft von einer INNEREN Haltung getragen wird.
> 
> Solange die Botschaft nach AUSSEN ist:
> "Wir Angler brauchen mehr Verantwortung um mit die Natur nachhaltig nutzen zu können"
> ...



Nein, Fotos sagen nichts über eine innere Haltung aus. Die interpretierst Du oder auch andere dort hinein.
Du siehst in den Fotos was Du sehen möchtest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> *Und solange jeder mittelmäßige Fisch gewogen und in minutenlanger Fotosession in die Kamera gehalten wird, besteht eben dieser Widerspruch* (der aber auch noch in anderen Haltungen zu Tage kommt: Z. B. Anglermüll am Gewässer).


Nichts einfacher als so ne billige Argumentation zu widerlegen.

Wie in dem Autobeispiel etc..

Weil es eine Minderheit schwarzer Schafe gibt, kann man nur alle kriminalisieren und denen die Eigenverantwortung nehmen wollen, wenn man verblendet und ideologiegetrieben wie die spendensammelnden Schützer handelt..

Und dann am besten gleich Veggieday mit anhängen und Peta tötet Tiere..



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, Fotos sagen nichts über eine innere Haltung aus. Die interpretierst Du oder auch andere dort hinein.
> Du siehst in den Fotos was Du sehen möchtest.


Richtig, es sagt was über die innere Haltung desjenigen aus, der das Foto interpretiert.


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, Fotos sagen nichts über eine innere Haltung aus. Die interpretierst Du oder auch andere dort hinein.
> Du siehst in den Fotos was Du sehen möchtest.


 
Genau DAS ist doch das Problem - jeder sieht ein Foto so, wie er es sehen will.

Ein Angler sieht: Woa, geiler Fisch.
Ein PETRA sieht: Mörder!
Ein TIERSCHÜTZER sieht: Schade um den Fisch, Angeln gehört verboten.
Ein Staatsanwalt sieht: "Leiden über längere Zeit" - Tierquälerei ...
Und die Öffentlichkeit sieht: "Muss das sein, dass der einen lebenden Fisch fotografieren?"

@Thomas:
Billige Argumente? Genau so funktioniert das Spiel.

Niemand hat ein Interesse daran, wissenschaftliche Fakten zur Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen zu lesen.

Aber eine kurze Überschrift "Angeln tötet auf Raten". Das wirkt und bleibt hängen.

Meine Prognose:
*Solange der Fangfoto-Exibitionismus anhält, solange besteht keine Chance auf die Legalisierung einer selektiven Verwertung*.

Wir können ja in 10 Jahren nochmals darüber reden, wer recht hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> @Thomas:
> Billige Argumente? Genau so funktioniert das Spiel.
> 
> Niemand hat ein Interesse daran, wissenschaftliche Fakten zur Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen zu lesen.
> ...


Funktioniert auch andersrum mit anderen Überschriften:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts um Emotionen wecken gegen Tierschützer, nicht um richtig oder falsch..
> 
> Ein Foto in jeder Zeitung/Zeitschrift/Facebook etc. mit nem netten kleinen, aber maßigen Fisch von einem Jungangler in der Hand gehalten mit traurigen Augen und der (am besten bluttriefend gestalteten) Überschrift:
> Damit Angler nicht mehr angeln!
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Wenn eine Kampagne pro selektive Entnahme Erfolg haben soll, muss auch eine "nach innen" gerichtete Kampagne starten, die die Angler zu mehr Sorgfalt im Umgang mit Fangfotos "erzieht".


Schön und gut

Nur wie stellst du dir das vor?

FSK dt. Fangbildethik?

Sollen dann alle in Frage kommenden Bilder Fanglandtechnisch "kreativ" umgelabelt werden?

Als garantiert unerwünschten Zufallsbeifang deklarieren?

Nix mehr posten?

Klänge dann alles etwas unglaubwürdig.

Ganz so blöd ist die Gegenseite der Gutmenschenfraktion ja nun auch wieder nicht.

Wir präsentieren denen die medial ethisch gewünschte Papiertüte mit inhaltlicher Mineralwassergarantie?
Obwohl jeder weiss,das auch weiterhin hartes konsumiert wird?

Was machst du mit den Printmedien/DVD Anbietern?

Das käme bei div.Angelmagazinen dem Versuch gleich,mit komplett in Burka verhüllten Mädels ,den Verkauf des Playboy ankurbeln zu wollen..wenn deren Primärpublikum nur noch tote Fische zu Gesicht bekommt,können die ja gleich auf Kochbücher oder Kochduell TV umschwenken.

Das ist in meinen Augen d.falsche Ansatz weil Nebenschauplatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Tierschützer sind Menschenschinder 

......wär auch ne gute Schlagzeile ;-))


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso ich mich meiner Rechte beschneiden muss?

Wenn ich jedesmal mein Handeln nach der Nase des Nachbarn abstimme abstimmen muss...

Wo leben wir eigentlich?

Ich sagte es schon mal. 
Wenn  wer einen Grund zum Anpissen sucht, der wird auch immer etwas finden.

Davon ab, woran erkennt die normale Öffentlichkeit das es sich um lebende Fische handelt?
Bis vor kurzem hab ich das Erkennungsmerkmal nicht mal gewusst.


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich widerspreche euch ja gar nicht.

Wird aber durch das Verhalten von Teilen der Anglerschaft ad absurdum geführt:
- Müll an den Angelstellen
- Hälterung von Fischen um bei Tageslicht Fotos machen zu können
- Eutrophierung von Kleinstgewässern durch Nährstoffeintrag beim Anfüttern
- etc., pp. 
- und diverse Auswüchse mehr.

Und daher bin ich der Ansicht, dass eine Kampagne nach außen auch mit einer Kampagne nach INNEN einhergehen muss.

Beispiel aus der Wirtschaft: Corporate Identity.
Das nach außen getragene Image muss mit den inneren Werten übereinstimmen.

Nochmal: Ich bin ja völlig bei euch. Ich bin nur der Ansicht, dass eine Botschaft die nach Außen getragen wird, auch glaubhaft sein muss. Und diese Glaubwürdigkeit sehe ich im Moment nicht: Und das liegt nicht am DAFV. Sondern das liegt an uns selbst.


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche euch ja gar nicht.
> 
> Wird aber durch das Verhalten von Teilen der Anglerschaft ad absurdum geführt:
> - Müll an den Angelstellen
> ...



Müll findest Du auch im Wald, auf den Strassen, im Park etc.
Müll begleitet uns überall. 
Selbst die Industrie und wir privaten Haushalte verkappen unseren Müll in Flüsse und Seen.

Nicht nur allein der Angler.

Selbst unsere Luft wird vollgemüllt.

Gibt es noch mehr mit dem man dem Angler ans Bein pinkeln kann?

Nein, es liegt an unseren Angelvereinen, LV und an dem Bundesverband.

Angler tun eine Menge. Beseitigen aktuell Fischkadaver. Beseitigen regelmäßig Müll von anderen an unseren Seen und Flüsse etc.

Übrigens...ab und an findet man Ölkanister im Fluss. Waren dies auch Angler oder eher Autofahrer / Motorradfahrer? 
Wird jetzt Autofahren verboten?

Angler haben den Kanister eingesammelt und zur Entsorgung gebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Und diese Glaubwürdigkeit sehe ich im Moment nicht: Und das liegt nicht am DAFV.


Nicht?

Der DAFV propagiert ja das abschlagen jeden maßigen Fisches - stimmt, danach handelt nur eine Minderheit selbst der abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV ..

Gott sei Dank........


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nicht nur allein der Angler.


 
Wurmdosen, Angelschnurreste und Haken sind in der Regel Dinge, für die die breite Masse - abgesehen von ein paar S/M-Praktiken - wohl kaum Verwendung hat.

Solange es die Angler nicht schaffen, ihre Angelstellen sauber zu hinterlassen, solange ist es ein leichtes, der Anglerschaft die Fähigkeit zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit natürlichen Ressourcen abzureden.

Solange es die Angler nicht schaffen, Tiere nach dem Fang und der Entscheidung "Verwertung Ja/Nein" schnellstmöglich und schonenst zurückzusetzen, solange ist es ein leichtes, der Anglerschaft die Fähigkeit zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit natürlichen Ressourcen abzusprechen.

Solange es die Angler nicht schaffen, Nährstoffe und Futter in verantwortungsvollem Umfang in Gewässer einzubringen, solange ist es ein leichtes, der Anglerschaft die Fähigkeit zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit natürlichem Ressourcen abzusprechen.


Tut mir leid, ihr könnt mich jetzt lynchen, aber solange Teile von uns ein anderes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit malen, solange wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Du meinst wie bei katholischen Pfarrern und Kindsmissbrauch?

Oder wie bei Peta tötet Tiere?

Oder wie bei korrupten Politikern?

Die haben jedenfalls alle nicht in der Gesamtheit die Schwierigkeiten wie Angler, die vom Schützerpack alle kriminalisiert werden sollen, um sie endlich ausm Weg zu räumen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV propagiert ja das abschlagen jeden maßigen Fisches - stimmt, danach handelt nur eine Minderheit selbst der abnickenden organisierten Angelfischer im DAFV ..
> 
> Gott sei Dank........


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hallo Jungs,

da können wir uns abstrampeln wie wir wollen, der Mainstream ist momentan gegen uns oder um den alten Fontane zu zitieren: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".
Ich hoffe, dass die Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes den meisten Bürgern am A.... vorbeigeht.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Man wird nie 100%ige Correctness bekommen.

Wie in allen Bereichen des Lebens.

Aber da wir min. ca. 1 Millionen Angler sind müssten unsere Gewässer vor lauter Angelschnüre etc. schon trocken liegen, wenn wir solche Schweine wären.


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> da können wir uns abstrampeln wie wir wollen, der Mainstream ist momentan gegen uns oder um den alten Fontane zu zitieren: "Gegen eine Dummheit, die gerade in Mode ist, kommt keine Klugheit auf".
> Ich hoffe, dass die Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes den meisten Bürgern am A.... vorbeigeht.
> ...



Der Mainstream sieht Angeln eher positiv.
Hier terrorisiert eine kleine Minderheit von Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern die Angler.
Nichts anderes.

Nur weil wer laut brüllt ist dieser noch lange nicht der Mainstream.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Mainstream sieht Angeln eher positiv.



Stimmt, auch dazu gibts ja Studien, welche die Verbanditen ja auch zu gerne ignorieren.

Sonst müssten sie ja noch aktiv werden..


----------



## Lajos1 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hallo Sharpo,

doch, wer laut schreit wird gehört, und bestimmt die Meinung der Massen, zumindest zum größten Teil.
Ich hoffe nur, die Sache nimmt nicht zu sehr an Fahrt auf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Bestimmen tun diese Schreihälse erstmal nix.
Sicherlich finden diese bei entsprechenden Stellen schneller Gehör.
Schon deswegen müssen unsere Verbände aktiver werden.

Aber dies ist nicht der Mainstream.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Nämlich die:
> Welche Kampagne einer Angelvertretung (welcher auch immer) könnte deiner Meinung nach von Erfolg gekrönt sein, solange der derzeit grassierende Fangfoto-Exibitionismus anhält?



Sowas in der Art. Natürlich professioneller gemacht mit einem schöneren Bild und richtig gestyilten Texten. 





*Der kleine Kerl muss sterben.....*​ 

http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/905/rXrwuK.jpg





*..... wenn es nach dem Willen mancher Tierschützer geht.*


  Der Fang von Fischen mit der Handangel - so die Angelgegner - legitimiert sich ausschließlich aus dem Zweck einer sinnvollen Verwertung, z.B. des Nahrungserwerbs. Das zurücksetzen eines nicht gewollten Fanges, sofern dieser nicht durch andere Maßgaben geschützt ist, soll unterbleiben. Der Angler hat jeden nicht geschützten Fisch zu töten.

  Ob ein Fisch geschützt ist, sei es wegen seiner Art, dem Zeitraum oder seiner Größe, entscheiden die Behörden.

  Darüber hinaus sei jeder Fang einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. Dazu gehört neben dem menschlichen Verzehr z.B. auch die Verwendung als Katzenfutter, ja selbst die Kompostierung wird von einigen als vernünftiger Grund angesehen.

  Der Angler kann nur eingeschränkt Einfluss darauf nehmen, welcher Fisch seinen Köder nimmt. Oft genug sind das sehr kleine Fische, oder Fische einer Art, die der Angler nicht essen mag. Auch sehr große Fische können einfach zu viel zur Verwertung sein, und darüber hinaus auch wertvolle Tiere für den Fortbestand der Art.

  Tierschutz ist eine sehr wichtige und notwendige Sache. Und man kann auch keinen Hehl daraus machen, dass manche Tierschützer die Angelfischerei grundsätzlich ablehnen.

  Doch darf es sein, dass diese Ablehnung in einem Gesetz gipfelt, dass der Angler jeden nicht geschützten Fisch töten muss?

  Dürfen ideologische Grundsätze auf dem Rücken der Tiere ausgetragen und mit deren Leben bezahlt werden?

  Wir meinen *NEIN* !

  Soll man einen Fisch voller Laich töten, nur weil dieser etwas zu spät, nach Ablauf der behördliche festgelegten Schonzeit, gefangen wurde?

  Wir meinen *NEIN !*

  Soll ein Angler Fische töten und anschließend auf den Kompost werfen oder an die Katze verfüttern, weil der Tierschutz dies so haben möchte?

  Wir meinen *NEIN !*

  Hier wird der Tierschutz von den Schützern selbst ad absurdum geführt. Wir Angler wehren uns gegen solche Ansinnen und behalten uns auch weiterhin vor, bei jedem einzelnen Fisch zu prüfen, ob wir diesen für die Küche entnehmen, oder wieder schwimmen lassen. Töten auf Verlangen Dritter kommt für uns nicht in Frage.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Keine Ahnung warum das Foto nicht direkt angezeigt wird. Hab keine Zeit mich mehr damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Rotbart (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hört sich gut an, Ralle.


----------



## gründler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

https://www.basicthinking.de/blog/2...h-skandal-unter-shitstorm-dauerfeuer-endlich/

Leider gibt es noch viel zu wenig Anti Tierschutz HP's Blogs etc.

Eine Seite die alle Skandale Petra und co.aufzeigt bezw.dagegen Agumentiert etc.die fehlt noch in der Gooogelsuche.

Aber vieleicht baut ja mal einer oder zwei drei irgendwann was auf.

#h


----------



## Revilo62 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Warum mancher TS, rhetorisch ist

Wenn es nach den TS geht ... besser, 
die schmeissen uns doch auch alle in einen Sack.

Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Leider gibt es noch viel zu wenig Anti Tierschutz HP's Blogs etc.


Hier is eine:

http://www.gerati.de/

--> oben auch mal "Über uns" lesen.


----------



## gründler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ja kenn ich ganz gut ^^

Es geht darum gib mal Anti Tierschutz bei goo.... ein und vergleich die HP's,es gibt mehr Anti Jagd...HP'S die sich mit Anti Tierschutz befassen als die Gegenseite.

Sprich sie selbst nehmen das thema in die Hand.

#h


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Klar, die sind ja (leider) nicht blöd. Zwar komplett irre, aber keinesfalls dumm. Eine sehr ungute Mischung.

Nichts ist ein schwierigerer Gegner als ein intelligenter, skrupelloser und systematisch vorgehender Psychopath. Vor allem einer, der obendrein noch ganz kräftig Kohle scheffelt und diese als Waffe nutzt.

Wer da Heilesegen macht, wird von so jemandem schlichtweg ausgelacht. Und ist eine Zielscheibe so groß wie 90 Scheunentore. Jeder Schuss ein Treffer.

Wer sich über meine "militaristischen" Formulierungen wundert: DAS IST KRIEG.

Nichts anderes.


----------



## gründler (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Und zur HP ich finde die sollte Thomas hier im Ab so Posi.das sie jeder mit einen Klick lesen kann.

Auch wenn damit mal kein Geld verdient wird,das Ab wird täglich so oft besucht das durch eine verlinkung auf 

http://www.gerati.de/


wenigstens ein bißchen gegnwind kommt.

Auf unseren BV brauch hier in diesem Land keiner mehr hoffen der ist schon selber Tierschutzgehirngewaschen.


Reimt sich sogar ^^

#h


----------



## Santa83 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



snofla schrieb:


> wundert mich nicht, nachdem so HIRNlose Birnen aus Zwillbrock sich haben mit der Kamera begleiten lassen................
> 
> jeder wird jetzt sagen aber, ein aber gibbet aber nicht........



Ich habe besagten Beitrag auch gesehen. Der Fehler den die Jungs gemacht haben, war nicht sich mit der Kamera begleiten zu lassen, sondern den Eindruck zu erwecken, sie würden etwas unrechts tun.

Am ersten Tag war C&R kein Problem, am zweiten dann doch... und dann dieser armseelige Versuch einen Stör mit einem viel zu leichten Schlagholz abzuschlagen...

Klar dass das keinen guten Eindruck erweckt.

Statt dessen hätte man sich gerade machen müssen und argumentieren müssen, warum C&R nicht so schlimm ist, wie in der Öffentlichkeit immer dargestellt. Vermutlich hätte es diese Szene dann gar nicht in den Beitrag geschafft.
Aber so wurde wieder einmal eine Chance verpasst, Angeln positiv darzustellen.

Mit Duckmäusertum und vorauseilendem Gehorsam kommen wir einfach nicht weiter. Das ist schon lange genug schief gegangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Der kleine Kerl muss sterben.....*​
> 
> http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/905/rXrwuK.jpg
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Warum mancher TS, rhetorisch ist
> 
> Wenn es nach den TS geht ... besser,
> die schmeissen uns doch auch alle in einen Sack.
> ...



Aber nicht doch, wir stellen uns mit denen doch nicht auf eine Stufe. Und öffentlich gegen den Tierschutz insgesamt zu wettern ist dumm, damit bringen wir den Menschen auf der Straße wieder gegen uns.
_
"Tierschutz ist in unserer Zeit enorm wichtig. Die Angler unterstützen die Arbeit des Tierschutzes in allen Bereichen, wo dieser dringend gebraucht wird. Sei es in Fragen quälender Massentierhaltung, unnötiger Tierversuche für die Kosmetikindustrie, unqualifizierter Heimtierhaltung und sonstigen Ausuferungen unserer zivilisierten Welt. 
Dass der Tierschutz dabei manchmal über sein Ziel hinausschießt und Zeit, Geld und Ressourcen für eher ideologisch geprägte Aktionen verschwendet, sehen wir im Fall der Angelfischerei gelassen und als leichten Störfall an. 
Das tut unserer Solidarität in wirklich wichtigen Dingen jedoch keinen Abbruch. "_


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji106] 

@Ralle 
Du solltest dir überlegen,den im DAFV dringend benötigten PR Ghostwriterjob für Frau Dr.zu übernehmen.[emoji6] 

Solche Beiträge würden nämlich im Sinne einer Zukunftssicheren Angelei gelesen und auch verstanden werden.

Frau Doktors(sparsames) Ergebnis von eigener PR "Arbeit" ,landet ja  bekanntermaßen ungedruckt in Papierkörben der Tageszeitung.
(Anscheinend sind neben Imkern auch seriöse Redakteure der Möchtegernfachfrau voraus)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Überarbeitete, von Ralle autorisierte Version:

*Der kleine Kerl soll sterben.....*​ 
*So wollen es manche Tierschützer!!*​ 
http://imagizer.*ih.us/v2/640x480q90/905/rXrwuK.jpg 

Angeln, so die Angelgegner, soll sich ausschließlich aus dem Zweck einer sinnvollen Verwertung legitimieren - z.B. des Nahrungserwerbs. 

Das zurücksetzen eines nicht gewollten Fanges, sofern dieser nicht durch andere Maßgaben geschützt ist, soll verhindert werden. 

Der Angler soll jeden nicht geschützten Fisch töten.

Ob ein Fisch geschützt ist, sei es wegen seiner Art, dem Zeitraum oder seiner Größe, entscheiden die Behörden.

Darüber hinaus soll jeder Fang möglichst sinnvoll verwertet werden. 
*Neben dem menschlichen Verzehr wird z.B. auch die Verwendung als Katzenfutter, ja selbst die Kompostierung, von einigen Tierschützern als vernünftiger Grund im Sinne der Verwertung angesehen*.

Ein Angler kann jedoch  nur eingeschränkt Einfluss darauf nehmen, welcher Fisch am Haken hängen bleibt. 
Oft genug sind das sehr kleine Fische, oder Fische einer Art, die der Angler nicht selber verwerten kann. 
Auch sehr große Fische können einfach zu viel zur Verwertung sein, und darüber hinaus auch wertvolle Tiere für den Fortbestand der Art.

Tierschutz ist eine sehr wichtige und notwendige Sache. 

*  Doch darf es sein, dass die Ablehnung des Angelns in einem Gesetz gipfelt, dass der Angler jeden nicht geschützten Fisch töten muss?*​ 
* Dürfen ideologische Grundsätze auf dem Rücken der Tiere ausgetragen und mit deren Leben bezahlt werden?*

Wir meinen *NEIN* !

*  Soll man einen Fisch voller Laich töten, nur weil dieser etwas zu spät, nach Ablauf der  Schonzeit, gefangen wurde?*

Wir meinen *NEIN !*

*  Soll ein Angler Fische töten und anschließend auf den Kompost werfen oder an die Katze verfüttern, weil der Tierschutz dies so haben möchte?*

Wir meinen *NEIN !*

*Denn dadurch wird der Tierschutz von den Schützern selbst pervertiert. *

Wir Angler wehren uns gegen solche Ansinnen und behalten uns auch weiterhin vor, individuell im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit und nachhaltigen Bestandsmanagements, bei jedem einzelnen Fisch zu prüfen, ob wir diesen für die Küche entnehmen - oder wieder lebend in die Freiheit entlassen. 

*Sinnloses Töten auf Verlangen Dritter kommt für Angler nicht in Frage!*

*ANGLER SIND GEGEN DIESE ART VON TIERSCHUTZ DURCH GENERELLES TÖTEN!*​


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Thomas und Ralle sehr gut von euch beiden#r#r|good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Von Ralle !!!!


----------



## wilhelm (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Du hast es überarbeitet darum Lob euch beiden Ralle 70 du 30%


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

90/10 könnt ich mit leben.....

Danke..


----------



## kernell32 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Klasse! Jetzt einschlägig veröffentlichen! Gut gemacht!


----------



## GandRalf (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Chapeau!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Jetzt einschlägig veröffentlichen!



Immer langsam - wir optimieren das noch weiter, die näxten kompetenten Jungs wie Franzl sind schon eingespannt..

Wir kriegen da schon was hin.........


----------



## friloo (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Sorry, alles habe ich nicht gelesen, nur die ersten 6 Seiten. Vielleicht wurde es danach noch erwähnt. 

§ 1 Tierschutzgesetz besagt, das man keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schaden zufügen darf. 

Beim Angeln ist der vernünftige Grund, das man den gefangenen Fisch als Nahrung verwertet. Bei C&R fällt genau dieser Grund weg. Deswegen ist C&R faktisch in ganz Deutschland "verboten". 

Das man dieses Verbot auf viele Arten umgehen kann, weiß jeder hier (zB "nicht mein Zielfisch"). 

Seit 1988 habe ich einen Fischereischein incl. Prüfung. Seit 10 Jahren beobachte ich die stetige Zunahme der C&R Karpfenangler. Da wird eimerweise angefüttert, halbe Seen werden mit Bojen zu gepflastert. Selbstbewußt fährt man Booten über die Schnüre der anderen Angler. Ohne Pkw-Anhänger kriegt man die Ausrüstung gar nicht an den Angelplatz, man hat sogar Echolot. Ohne Karpfenzelt, Luxusliege, akustische Bissanzeiger, 500 € Rute usw. ist man ja nicht richtig ausgerüstet. 

Das hier die Körnerfresser, die ich genauso gefressen habe wie alle hier, einhaken können ist doch klar. 

Einem Rucksackangler, mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs oder zu Fuß, der seinen seltenen Fang dann auch noch zum Sonntagsbraten macht, wie ich einer bin, kann man eben nichts schlechtes nachsagen und ihm ergo auch nicht beikommen.

Das die Verbände C&R totschweigen, weil sie es wegen §1 TSG müssen und damit alle C&R Angler decken ist Fakt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer langsam - wir optimieren das noch weiter, die näxten kompetenten Jungs wie Franzl sind schon eingespannt..
> 
> Wir kriegen da schon was hin.........




Darum hab ich das ja auch dahingeschmiert. Die Arbeit könnt Ihr dann machen....:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Sack!!
;-))


----------



## NedRise (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



friloo schrieb:


> Sorry, alles habe ich nicht gelesen, nur die ersten 6 Seiten. Vielleicht wurde es danach noch erwähnt.
> 
> § 1 Tierschutzgesetz besagt, das man keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schaden zufügen darf.
> 
> ...



Dann mach Dir die Mühe und lese Dir den Thread durch, dieses an allem sind die Karpfenangler schuld, kann man nicht mehr ertragen. 

Das Thema ist da schon etwas komplexer.

Schönen Abend noch#h

Hier auch ein schöner Beitrag:
http://www.onlinecarper.de/der-fisch-ist-koenig.html


----------



## ronram (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hier auch ein schöner Beitrag:
> http://www.onlinecarper.de/der-fisch-ist-koenig.html



Ganz schlimmes Besserangler-Geschreibe!
"Wir Karpfenangler..."
"Der 0815-Angler, der zwei mal im Jahr..."
Wer kapitale Fische "abschlägt" ist kein Angler.
Jungangler auf den "richtigen" Weg bringen.
Usw...nur mal um ein paar Beispiele zu nennen.

Solche Angler, die sich als intelligenter, moralischer, ethisch korrekter handelnd, besser und richtiger,  tierfreundlicher und tierschonender ansehen werden zur Seuche in dem Moment, wo sie glauben andere missionieren zu müssen. 
Und ihre Seuche verbreiten sie über das Internet, über soziale Netzwerke.
Das sind die Auswüchse, auf die sich dann die Tierrechtler stürzen, weil die rechtliche Lage es hergibt und nutzen dann ihr know-how und mit geringem Aufwand das Angeln an sich mies zu machen.

Mal abgesehen von der schlechten Lobbyarbeit sind es meiner Meinung nach auch die Angler mit schuld, dass es heute so ist wie es eben ist, weil sie in eine rechtliche grau bis dunkelgrau/schwarz-Ecke missionieren.

Wenn man manche Foren, aber insbesondere die Facebookgruppen und Youtubekanäle betrachten, dann könnte man glauben, dass es in Deutschland ein striktes c&r-Gebot gibt.

Dieses exzessive und öffentliche c&r wirkt wie ein brandbeschleuniger.
Und mir persönlich fällt es nicht leicht Leute/Angler in Schutz zu nehmen, die mir ihre Ideologie aufdrängen wollen, die mich auf den richtigen Weg bringen wollen, auf mich herabblicken und...ach steht ja auch alles in dem Link von Nedrise.
Dass deren Verteidigung aber möglicherweise langfristig auch meinen Interessen schützt gefällt mir nicht, könnte aber ein notwendiges Übel sein.

Als selektiver Entnehmer möchte ich entnehmen, was ich entnehmen will und darf. Ich sehe jedoch mehr Bedrohungspotential bei den Tierrechtsspinnern, die das Angeln insgesamt bekämpfen,  als bei den c&r-Idioten, die einen bei Facebook beschimpfen und bedrohen, wenn man einen Fisch entnimmt.

Leben und leben lassen ist in weiten Teilen der deutschen Anglerschaft leider ein Fremdwort.


----------



## NedRise (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hast wohl etwas selektiv gelesen,macht nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer langsam - wir optimieren das noch weiter, die näxten kompetenten Jungs wie Franzl sind schon eingespannt..
> 
> Wir kriegen da schon was hin.........


Unglaublich, wir haben scheinbar nen Nerv getroffen.

Viele Vorschläge um Formulierungen etc. per Mail, selbst mitdenkende Verbandler haben sich schon gemeldet und helfen sowohl bei der Formulierung mit wie wohl auch später bei Verbreitung..

Habt aber bitte Geduld, um das wirklich vernünftig hinzukriegen, braucht das seine Zeit.

Und ein GROßES DANKE für die viele Hilfe!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> selbst mitdenkende Verbandler haben sich schon gemeldet......



Stark. Bisher nur aus Niedersachsen nachgewiesen. In SH ausgestorben. Andere Populationen sind noch unbestätigt.

Neufunde ???


----------



## ronram (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hast wohl etwas selektiv gelesen,macht nichts.




Genau, das wird es sein#h.
Habe mir die ganzen erhabenden Phrasen des besseren Anglers nur eingebildet.#6
Dass die Entnahme von Fischen diskreditiert wird, so wie die Entnehmenden und nur ein Catch and Release der richtige Weg ist, scheint dir entgangen zu sein. Vielleicht hast du ja nicht "selektiv" genug gelesen.
Wenn man natürlich von Wörtern wie "respektvoll" und Phrasen wie "Ich habe nichts gegen.." geblendet wird, dann kann man auch nicht lesen, dass er eigentlich doch etwas gegen... hat.
Er will zwar kein gesetzliches c&r, aber betreiben sollen es dennoch alle.
Aber zum Glück wächst ja eine junge, bessere, weniger _abschlachtbereite _Generation heran, die z.B. das tolle Laichpotential von dicken Karpfen erkennt.:vik:
Und bevor du jetzt meckerst...ich bin jünger als du #h.

zum C&R Text zurück:
Und wer anderen eine Doppelmoral unterstellt, aber gleichzeitig den Fang eines Fisches mit dem Grundbedürfnis auf ein Glücksempfinden *und *Schonung des Fisches, weil _der Fisch König ist_begründet...das kann sich jetzt jeder selber denken.

Manche Angler sind den Petanern gar nicht so unähnlich. Die Eigenverantwortung, die Ralle24 mit seinem Statement einfordert, wird ja von zwei Seiten bedroht.
Von der einen Seite kommen die Tierrechtler, die mit der rechtlichen Keule schwingen und Verbände und auch Vereine vor sich hertreiben...und auf der anderen Seite kommen die hardcore-Releaser, die shitstormartig den Beschimpfungsbeutel auspacken.
In der Eigenverantwortung, ob Entnahme oder Zurücksetzen, wollen einen beide beschneiden. (Die eine Seite kann man zum Glück irgnorieren oder blockieren, die andere eben nicht.)

Du kannst das ja anders sehen, aber ich halte nichts von der Einschränkung des Angelns aufgrund von Ideologie. 
Ganz allgemein halte ich nichts von der Einschränkung eines Rechts, das ausgeübt werden kann, nur weil es anderen nicht in den Kram passt.


----------



## torstenhtr (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ralle,

das klingt doch schon viel besser, so könnte eine gute Gegenposition formuliert werden. Vor allem kommt es vollkommen ohne Anglizismen und unnötiger Abgrenzung aus.

Ich würde das noch von einem Kommunikationsprofi Korrekturlesen lassen, dann kann man die Sache so veröffentlichen #6

Viele Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Eigenverantwortung, die Ralle24 mit seinem Statement einfordert, wird ja von zwei Seiten bedroht.



Eigentlich nicht. Eine echte Bedrohung kann nur aus der Gesetzeslage entstehen. Entnahmepflicht ist eine reale Bedrohung. C&R nicht, das wird sich niemals in einem Gesetz wiederfinden.

Wenn jemand meint, C&R sei das einzig Wahre, dann soll er doch. Auch derjenige handelt eigenverantwortlich und muss sich ggfs. vor einer Instanz damit auseinandersetzen. 

Und wir sollten endlich begreifen und damit aufhören, C&R auf einen - wenn auch fraglichen - Thron zu setzen, der entweder angebetet oder hinweggefegt werden soll. 

Es ist eine unwesentliche Spielart der Angelfischerei die selber mit dem Tierschutzgesetz klarkommen muss.


----------



## ronram (27. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Eine echte Bedrohung kann nur aus der Gesetzeslage entstehen. Entnahmepflicht ist eine reale Bedrohung. C&R nicht, das wird sich niemals in einem Gesetz wiederfinden.



Poste mal einen getöteten Meterhecht, an dem noch Blut klebt,  bei Facebook. 
Da wird die Bedrohung ganz schnell real. Möglicherweise sogar in der strafrechtlichen Form der Bedrohung.
Die Beleidigung ist dir jedenfalls sicher. 
Das ist vielleicht keine Bedrohung für das Angeln, aber es wird (sehr sicher) in einer für den Angler resultieren.

C&R und der Thron...da finde ich, dass sich die "Szene" da selbst drauf gesetzt hat. Und deshalb auch gerne herunter schaut. 
Diesen Thron wegfegen kann und möchte ich nicht, nachher fällt der noch auf mich [emoji14].
Lieber gehe ich ein paar Schritte zur Seite und hoffe, dass ich keinen Schaden nehme, wenn er  in sich zusammenbricht. 

In allen anderen Punkten stimme ich dir absolut zu.

"Dann soll er doch" würde ich mir von mehr Anglern wünschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ralle,
> 
> das klingt doch schon viel besser, so könnte eine gute Gegenposition formuliert werden. Vor allem kommt es vollkommen ohne Anglizismen und unnötiger Abgrenzung aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

danke. Ich hab das nur so hingeschmiert, weil ich es sowieso nicht professionell aufarbeiten könnte. Aber Thomas hat ja schon Aufgaben verteilt.:q



ronram schrieb:


> Poste mal einen getöteten Meterhecht, an dem noch Blut klebt,  bei Facebook.
> Da wird die Bedrohung ganz schnell real. Möglicherweise sogar in der strafrechtlichen Form der Bedrohung.
> Die Beleidigung ist dir jedenfalls sicher.
> Das ist vielleicht keine Bedrohung für das Angeln, aber es wird (sehr sicher) in einer für den Angler resultieren.
> ...



Warum zum Teufel sollte ich einen toten Meterhecht bei Facebook posten ? Abgesehen davon, dass ich sowieso niemals etwas in diesem Verblödungspool posten würde.

Aber grundsätzlich gesehen ist es doch das gleiche, ob ich irgendwo einen toten Hecht poste, oder einen der zurückgesetzt wurde. Nur die Schreihälse stehen jeweils auf der anderen Seite der Front. Und die allermeisten beider Fraktionen nennen sich Angler.


----------



## ronram (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Manch einer bezieht da einen Nutzen draus, Ego und so. Ist ja auch ok, wenn es einem Spaß macht. Andere fahren einen Sportwagen oder finanzieren der Frau eine Brust-OP.
Meins ist es nicht, aber anderen gefällt es. 

Mir ging es mit meinen posts grundsätzlich um die Schreihälse.
Ich habe eine sehr liberale Ansicht, was das Angeln angeht, deshalb mag ich weder die Schreihälse, die ankommen mit "aber einen nicht geschonten Fisch musst du...", noch die, die rufen "aber der Fisch ist sooo groß und schön, den darf man nicht töten".


----------



## BERND2000 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



friloo schrieb:


> Sorry, alles habe ich nicht gelesen, nur die ersten 6 Seiten. Vielleicht wurde es danach noch erwähnt.
> 
> § 1 Tierschutzgesetz besagt, das man keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schaden zufügen darf.
> 
> ...



 Ist klar.. (und willkommen im Forum.)
 Auch Du hast nun vorrangig Karpfenangler vor Augen.

 Die angeln dann auf Fische, die oft so gar schon fanggroß besetzt werden, ähnliches findet man auch oft bei Forellenbesatz.
 Auch dort ist der Wiederfang  durch Angler, aus Gründen der Nahrungsbeschaffung  völlig unnötig..
 So etwas besetzt man halt, weil es Menschen Spaß macht zu Angeln.

 Aber so ein C&R Angeln findet eben nicht nur bei Karpfen statt und schon gar nicht immer mit so einem offensichtlichen Aufwand.
 (Das geht selbst bei Karpfen, mit nur einer Rute , Kescher und einigen Haken)

 Man findet es beim Zander, Wels, Barbe, Rapfen, Hecht und vielem weiteren.
 Auch Wettfischen auf Weißfische sind oft sehr ähnlich.
 Der Aufwand ist heute oft ähnlich gigantisch wie bei den Karpfenanglern, auch wenn es dort offensichtlicher zu sehen ist.
 Kunstköder zu Preisen von Angelruten, hochwertigste Angelgeräte, hochwertige Futtermittel, Boote, feinste Fischfinder, Zeitaufwand und Geldeinsatz, vor allem aber das Auto zum Überwinden auch größerer Strecken, haben sehr viel verändert.
 Der einfache Angler der mit einfachen Gerät im Rucksack vor Ort loszieht und mit Freude versucht, sein Sonntagsessen zu fangen, denn gibt es ...selbst in einer deutlichen Mehrzahl.

 Aber, Ich würde mich wundern wenn diese Angler auch nur 1/3 der Zielfische fangen.
 Oft sind es eben Extremisten die sehr viel mehr fangen und wenigstens teilweise C&R praktizieren. 
 Ich weiß nicht ob es gut ist, Diese dann auch noch zu zwingen, alles mitnehmen zu müssen.
 Denn dann leiden genau die Angler, welche so eine Materialschlacht der Extremisten ablehnen.
 Schließlich ist die Menge der Fische ja begrenzt, oft ist die Anzahl der Zielfische gar kleiner, wie die der auf sie fischenden Angler.

 C&R sollte man also vielfach betrachten, vom Tierschutz, dem Naturschutz und auch aus Betrachtung das es auch weitere Menschen gibt, die Angeln und auch mal einen Fisch fangen möchten.
 Wobei das nun wenig mit der Tierschutzkampagne zu tun hat, als mehr das die Angler sich wegen so etwas nicht gegenseitig angehen sollten.

 Auch oder besonders beim Fliegenfischen, ist gerade so etwas wie C&R oft normal, wenn man ohne größeren Besatz einen guten Salmonidenbestand erhalten möchte.
 Die Handlung bleibt aus Betrachtung des Tierschutzes immer gleich...

 Mir fallen eben durchaus viele Dinge ein, wo C&R Angler eher verträglicher agieren als "gute" Angler.
 Der tierschutzgerechte "gute" Angler kann eben auch als der Kochtopfangler gesehen werden , der eher ohne Rücksicht entnimmt was Ihm erlaubt ist.


 So sollte Besatz  fast immer unnötig sein, weil es eben oft auch zeigt das zu viel entnommen wird.
 Wenn der nötig wurde, haben Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzung und Schonzeiten versagt.

 Wir haben schlicht eine ganze Menge Probleme gleichzeitig zu lösen.
 Aber das werden Wir nicht können, wenn wir uns weiter auf Angeln zur Entnahme begründen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@ Antikampagnenverfasser:

Zum Schluss auch bitte das sorgfältige Korrekturlesen des Teils nicht vergessen - da sind noch paar Tipp- und Interpunktionsfehler drin.

Sollte IMO absolut "keimfrei" sein. Sonst wird im Extremfall noch darauf rumgeritten. Das ist vermeidbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Logo. Das war je jetzt nur die erste Richtung..
Und dankenswerterweise hat sich schon ein Profi gemeldet, der das übernehmen wird mit Korrekturlesen am Schluss..
Ist wirklich klasse, was da alles an Zuarbeit kommt!!


----------



## Rotbart (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Respekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wenn Verbanditen in Bund und Ländern da nix tun, müssens halt andere, z. B. Angler, machen...
Daher:
Danke, Ralle!

Man kann sich als organisierter Angelfischer natürlich auch mit dem begnügen, was der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Tag des Fisches und zum Thema der TSB-Kampagne "liefert":
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015

Oder Dr. Spahn, damals noch GF, heute für Europa zuständig im DAFV (hoffentlich kommen so anglerfeindliche und abstruse Argumentationen nicht über den DAFV nach Europa!):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## anglermeister17 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wow, danke euch, Jungs, im Namen aller Angler, die euch danken MÜSSEN für so eine Arbeit, ganz vernünftig argumentiert u geschrieben, mit nur ansatzweise plakativen Anmerkungen, ganz dezent gemacht- wenn DAS nicht "hängenbleibt", wüsste ich auch nicht mehr weiter! Wenn ich auch etwas tun könnte, meinen Beitrag zu dieser Kampagne zu leisten- kommt gerne auf mich zu!


----------



## NedRise (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Hi @Ronram,

ich habe den Text tatsächlich anders verstanden,und ja dieser ist subjektiv und aus Karpfenangler Sicht geschrieben. Trotzdem finde ich den reflektiert und gut. Nichts für ungut.

Allen die hier sich an dieser Antikampagne beteiligen und mitarbeiten einen Riesendank!

Besonders Ralle24 für den Anstoß des ganzen.

Beste Grüße.


----------



## Sharpo (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich finde die Ausarbeitung ja ganz niedlich. 

Aber die ganze Zeit sprecht ihr davon, dass es gar nicht um C&R geht sondern um ein generelles Angelverbot geht.
Nun aber ist  Ralles Ausarbeitung nur auf C&R bezogen.  

Ihr meint jetzt also wirklich ein von den Tierschützern- u. rechtlern gefordertes Angelverbot kann man mit C&R Themen beantworten?

wie war der Text: Es gibt bessere u. sinnvollere Hobbys als Angeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Es ist eben NICHT auf C+R bezogen.

Sondern auf die Entscheidungsfreiheit der Angler (auf einer emotionalen Ebene, so wies die Schützer bisher erfolgreich GEGEN Angler vormachten) beim zurücksetzen.

Und da hier im Thread das Thema die Kampagne des TSB zum Tag des Fisches ist und die "tolle Arbeit" des DAFV dazu:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann sich als organisierter Angelfischer natürlich auch mit dem begnügen, was der DAFV und seine Präsidentin, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Tag des Fisches und zum Thema der TSB-Kampagne "liefert":
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015
> 
> Oder Dr. Spahn, damals noch GF, heute für Europa zuständig im DAFV (hoffentlich kommen so anglerfeindliche und abstruse Argumentationen nicht über den DAFV nach Europa!):
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


geht es darum, dazu eine stimmige Alternative aufzuzeigen für anglerische Entscheidungsfreiheit - eben OHNE C+R überhaupt zu nennen - wie sie ein Verband hätte bringen MÜSSEN.

Hier einen klaren Kontrapunkt zu den Schützern zu setzen, kommt nachfolgend allen Themen zu Gute, in denen der Tierschutz Angler und Angeln insgesamt angreift..


----------



## ronram (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Nedrise
Ja, wir haben den Text sicherlich mit unterschiedlichen "Brillen" gelesen. Was ich geschrieben habe war auch nicht gegen dich gerichtet .

Und zur Kampagne von Ralle:
"Entscheidungsfreiheit" ist genau das richtige Wort. Genau das sollten wir Angler am intensivsten verteidigen. Langfristig steht und fällt damit unser Hobby.

Und wenn ich mir die von Ralle empfohlene Literatur, die Erläuterung zum LFischG NRW, durchlese, dann glaube ich, dass es noch nicht zu spät ist genau diese Freiheit zu verteidigen. Noch heißt es, dass das Fischereigesetz (in NRW) dazu da ist das Angeln zu sichern und das Angeln möglichst vielen zu ermöglichen. Noch ist jedenfalls in NRW das Fischereigesetz halbwegs anglerfreundlich. Auch die Verordnung kennt (noch) keinen Entnahmezwang. 
Der Zug ist noch nicht abgefahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich finde die Ausarbeitung ja ganz niedlich.
> 
> Aber die ganze Zeit sprecht ihr davon, dass es gar nicht um C&R geht sondern um ein generelles Angelverbot geht.
> Nun aber ist  Ralles Ausarbeitung nur auf C&R bezogen.
> ...



Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, ist es eine Kampagne pro freie Entscheidung.

Es ist richtig, dass die Angelgegner das Angeln grundsätzlich verbieten wollen. Doch dazu braucht es halt gute Gründe. Und dabei stützen unsere Gegner sich u.a. auf den Entnahmezwang. Meist indirekt, indem sie angeln aus reiner Freude daran mit Hinweis auf das TSG anprangern.
Eine Entnahmepflicht ist aber immer die Vorstufe zum kompletten Angelverbot. Auf jeden Fall dann, wenn z.B. die Fische in einem Gewässer als so mit Schadstoffen belastet dargestellt werden, dass sie für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind. Zudem macht das auch den Kochtopfangler, der einen ihm nicht genehmen Fisch zurücksetzt, juristisch angreifbar.

Es ist daher für unser Hobby überlebenswichtig, dass wir die Entscheidungsfreiheit darüber behalten, welchen Fisch wir wann zurücksetzen.

Darauf zielt diese Kampagne ab.


----------



## Mike-B. (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Super Sache! Endlich wird die Sache mal richtig aufgegriffen und vor allen Dingen in ein gutes Licht gestellt! Diese ekelhaften Anfeindungen dieser Ökoterroristen gehen einem extrem auf die Nerven!


----------



## Rotbart (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich bin echt bass erstaunt, wie schnell hier was auf die Füße gestellt wurde.

Eine Frage - wie soll die Verbreitung (Flyer, Plakate, etc.?) erfolgen, wie die Kampagne breitgetreten werden? Facebook, Internet?


----------



## Mike-B. (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Verbreiten müsste man das über Facebook, Twitter, und als bereit gestellte PDF zum download!  Dann können interessierte Vereine diese ausdrucken lassen und bei Tagen der offenen Tür oder anderen öffentlichen Veranstaltungen verteilen oder auslegen!

Dann wären noch die Vereine gefragt diese PDF in der jeweiligen Zeitschrift ( Tageszeitung oder Wochenblatt) zu veröffentlichen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

An eure Abgeordneten in Bundes- und Landtagen schicken, nicht zu vergessen..
Aber erst wenns feddich is ;-))


----------



## cxppx19xx (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Eine echte Bedrohung kann nur aus der Gesetzeslage entstehen. Entnahmepflicht ist eine reale Bedrohung. C&R nicht, das wird sich niemals in einem Gesetz wiederfinden.
> 
> Wenn jemand meint, C&R sei das einzig Wahre, dann soll er doch. Auch derjenige handelt eigenverantwortlich und muss sich ggfs. vor einer Instanz damit auseinandersetzen.
> 
> ...



Sollen wir nun selektive Entnahme inthronisieren  und uns als Denkmal da hin stellen ?
Stimmt wir müssen uns rechtfertigen für unser handeln.
Wir brauchen ja einen "Vorsatz" damit wir das Angeln gerechtfertigt durchführen können.

*Richtig, ist ja nur eine kleine Gruppe , in Anbetracht des verkennens der Sachlage
und nur auf zurückführen auf eine einzelne Gruppe.*




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> danke. Ich hab das nur so hingeschmiert, weil ich es sowieso nicht professionell aufarbeiten könnte. Aber Thomas hat ja schon Aufgaben verteilt.:q
> 
> ...



Du bist auch Angler ? Du schreist doch auch , oder ?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, ist es eine Kampagne pro freie Entscheidung.
> 
> Es ist richtig, dass die Angelgegner das Angeln grundsätzlich verbieten wollen. Doch dazu braucht es halt gute Gründe. Und dabei stützen unsere Gegner sich u.a. auf den Entnahmezwang. Meist indirekt, indem sie angeln aus reiner Freude daran mit Hinweis auf das TSG anprangern.
> Eine Entnahmepflicht ist aber immer die Vorstufe zum kompletten Angelverbot. Auf jeden Fall dann, wenn z.B. die Fische in einem Gewässer als so mit Schadstoffen belastet dargestellt werden, dass sie für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht mehr geeignet sind. Zudem macht das auch den Kochtopfangler, der einen ihm nicht genehmen Fisch zurücksetzt, juristisch angreifbar.
> ...



*Wer als Angler die Kampagne vom Tierschutzbund gegen die Angler gut heisst,
der findet doch bestimmt auch Gefallen an Aktionen von Petra etc., so einer will sich dann Angler nennen ?*

Das hat etwas wie : 

Wenn man Meerschweinchen rasiert, nur weil sich die Nacktmulle blöd vorkommen.
Dann sehen die alle gleich blöd aus.

oder anders :

Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen können Sadomasochistische Praktiken mit Strafe verurteilt werden.

Hmm, also mal ehrlich wenn ich auf Sadomaso stehe ......

*Hallo ??? ..... lasst es wirken*


Zur Kampagne von Ralle :

Es wurde schon lange Zeit das etwas gegen unsere Gegner passiert.
*Erst recht wenn unsere Interessenvertretungen in Ländern und Bund versagen,
besser noch Themen ignorieren, ausssitzen.*
Das wir alle in einem Boot sitzen egal ob Fliegenfischer, Spinnfischer, Karpfenangler,
Raubfischangler, Stippfischer etc etc etc ist seit langem klar.
Es kann nur ein Anfang sein, das Licht der Angler , wieder in eine richtige Sicht zu stellen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Thomas und Ralle sehr gut von euch beiden#r#r|good:



Moin, ob der Wichtigkeit hier meine bescheidene Meinung.

Die Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, die laut Facebook sich in keinster Weise "lohnt" und sich  nicht gegen Angler auszahlt in "vorauseilender Gefechtsbereitschaft" beantworten zu wollen - warum begibt man sich auf das Schlachtfeld der Gegenseite überhaupt?

Einer Provokation anheim zu fallen birgt nicht nur Chancen,sondern auch vermeidbare Risiken !

"Der kleine Kerl muss/soll sterben"

Welcher kleine Kerl ?
Das System der Vermenschlichung ist falsch aus meiner Sicht.

Gegenseite : warum rammt man einem "kleinen Kerl" überhaupt einen Angelhaken ins Fleisch?

Eine Vermenschlichung/Verniedlichung des Fisches ist bezogen auf die Angelei sehr gefährlich.

ein Hauptargument von Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern ist die (fast) Gleichstellung des Tieres mit dem Menschen .

Schlafende Hunde zu wecken - ohne Not?

Ich bin da skeptisch und befürchte, dass die ganze "Gegenoffensive" die Angelegenheit verkompliziert bzw. unnötig vergrößert.

Außerdem ist eine sachliche Position einzunehmen - inkl. der Thematik des C+R bspw.
Polemik hilft nur der Gegenseite.

Bevor hier mglw. Schnellschüsse die situation unnötig verschärfen, vllt. besser noch einmal darüber schlafen?! #c

R.S.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ach gottchen.....


----------



## Rotbart (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Rheinspezi: Die gleiche Haltung hat sich ja auch beim Umgang mit PETA bereits gezeigt ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Man kann halt solange den Kopp in den Sand stecken, bis man keine Luft mehr kriegt - muss man aber nicht....


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...in "vorauseilender Gefechtsbereitschaft" .....
> 
> 
> Schlafende Hunde zu wecken - ohne Not?



Vorauseilend ? Schlafende Hunde ????? 

Irgendwas nicht mitbekommen ???

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## Mike-B. (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Sehe das genau wie Ralle! Hier gibt es nichts abzuwarten! Das machen die Verbände zur genüge! Es wird höchste Zeit das massiv gegengesteuert wird, bevor der Eisberg gerammt und das Schiff versenkt ist!


----------



## Knispel (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Der Eisberg ist bereits gerammt - nur hält sich das Schiff gerade noch über Wasser, es darf nur kein Sturm aufkommen - denn wird es mit Mann und Maus untergehen ....


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Sehe das genau wie Ralle! Hier gibt es nichts abzuwarten! Das machen die Verbände zur genüge! Es wird höchste Zeit das massiv gegengesteuert wird, bevor der Eisberg gerammt und das Schiff versenkt ist!



Moin,

wer wäre denn Federführer der "Gegenkampagne" ?

Ralf?

Das Board ?

"Die Angler" ?

Was soll bezweckt werden und für wen?

Die Vorsprecher der Angler sind in den entsprechenden Vertretungen zu suchen.
Dies hier ist ein Board für Freizeitangler und kein pol. Instrument.
Man kann sich mit seiner persönlichen Meinung an die entsprechenden Instanzen wenden.

Was der TSB versucht, ist nicht erfolgreich - das kann man an den Stellungnahmen bei FB ablesen.

"Es gibt sinnvollere Beschäftigungen als das Angeln" - 

na und?

Die Meinungen sind verschieden - mich interessiert dieser Standpunkt aber gar nicht - und das wird auch für die breite Masse gelten.
Die wird aber ohnehin nicht erreicht.

Es interessiert letztendlich Keinen, was die so fordern.

Fordern kann man viel - auch Angelverbote. Ich fordere auch ein doppeltes Gehalt , klappt vllt. nicht.

Ich finde das Anliegen aber irgendwie ehrenwert - und deshalb gehören solche Menschen wie Ralf bspw. in die Politik und Angler-Vertretung. #6

Noch etwas zum "Kerlchen" - ich war auch etwas irritiert, weil ich noch "Schwimmendes Gemüse" im Gedächdnis hatte als Bezeichnung für tumbe Fische.

Der Fisch ist für den Angler Beute.

Wenn man vermenschlichend auf das "Kerlchen" verweist, muss man sich dann auch rechtfertigen, wenn das Kerlchen aufgezogen auf einen 2/0 er Haken für Raubfisch auf Grund gelegt wird?

Oder frittiert wird?

Der Angler nutzt Fisch in jeder Größe ; wenn man "Gefühle" für die Beute des Anglers hervorhebt (ach gottchen, ist der süss),
dann kann das eben bischen nach hinten losgehen.

Sachlich bleiben und für eine selektive Vorgehensweise argumentieren reicht ; dieses beeindruckende und einfache Statement wurde schon im Vorfeld (auch in diesen thread, helft mir mal mit der Postnummer) abgegeben inkl. nachvollziehbarer Argumente.

Einfach Abschreiben/Übernehmen reicht.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

P.S:

aber ich möchte ja wirkliche Keinen von seinem Vorhaben abbringen - es gilt ja Meinungsfreiheit und die Freiheit, zur Tat zu schreiten, wenn man möchte.

R.S.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Vorsprecher der Angler sind in den entsprechenden Vertretungen zu suchen.
> Dies hier ist ein Board für Freizeitangler und kein pol. Instrument.
> Man kann sich mit seiner persönlichen Meinung an die entsprechenden Instanzen wenden.



Die eigentlich auch für Lobbyarbeit bezahlten(!) Vertretungen auf Bundes-wie Länderebene haben es  nahezu durch die Bank bis dato verpennt,ignoriert,
verharmlost und der eine oder andere GF durch seine blödsinnigen Statements sogar verschlimmert.

Man hat somit zur Genüge bewiesen,das man es dort entweder nicht will oder nicht kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was der TSB versucht, ist nicht erfolgreich - das kann man an den Stellungnahmen bei FB ablesen.
> 
> *Ich lese lieber die Auswirkungen in Pachtverträgen und Gewässerordnungen.* Da spielt die Musik, nicht in einem Volksverdummungspool.
> 
> ...



Sind sie auch. Die Meinung ist aber nicht gesellschaftsfähig.

Daher:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propaganda


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Rheinspezie
Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft die Auswirkungen von jahrelanger Propaganda seitens Tierrechtlern & Angelgegnern leugnen können.

Peta z.B. ist sooo cool für viele, "die tun halt was", aber niemand schaut unter den Schafspelz und registriert, dass die auch die Haltung des Wellensitichs, der Miezekatze, die Nutzung von Blindenhunden oder Honigbienen verbieten wollen.
Es fressen sich trotzdem deren Phrasen in die Gehirne der breiten Masse, insbesondere bei Jüngeren.

Die Gefahr, dass diese auch Einfluss auf Entscheidungsträger bekommen, ist riesengroß. Das "Nachtangelverbot" stand bereits im Forderungskatalog der Grünen. Und wie schnell Deals mit auch kleinen Koalitionspartnern zu Gesetzen werden, haben wir alle schon oft erlebt.

Solcher Irrsinn wie der Entnahmezwang für alles in Duisburger Gewässern kommt doch nicht aus dem Himmel geflogen, das ist die Auswirkung jahrelangen Dauerfeuers.

Eine solche Kampagne ist natürlich nur ein Mosaiksteinchen, ein gutes Beispiel für all diejenigen, die zwar was tun müssten, aber eben nix tun.
Da muss natürlich viel viel mehr passieren um gegen die laufende Gehirnwäsche seitens Angelgegnern wenigstens etwas gegenzuhalten. Die offiziellen Vertreter pennen aber lieber, das weißt du genau.
Und ÖA seitens der Vereine wird überall auf ein Minimum runtergefahren; könnte ja sein, dass irgenwer eine Anzeige macht. Den Stress damit will sich niemand antun, selbst wenn es klar ist, das es konsequenzlos bleibt.

Und selbstverständlich ist es auch für Medien legitim, Kampagnen zu fahren. Passiert tagtäglich. Warm sollte das für das AB nicht gelten?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was der TSB versucht, ist nicht erfolgreich - das kann man an den Stellungnahmen bei FB ablesen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295357

 Und an die zuständigen "Instanzen" wenden?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293829

 Ich sehe Bedarf zu handeln und nicht die Zukunft unseres Hobby in die die Hände der Vollhonks aus der Verbandswelt zu legen! Auch wenn man u.U. nur  wenig erreicht, ist diese Arbeit von ANGLERN mehr als das, was der Verband überhaupt zustande bekommt! Die haben trotz Millionen von Euro nix auf die Reihe bekommen, da ist das hier doch einfach nur geil! Eine Initiative von Anglern für Angler! Mehr geht nicht #6


----------



## BERND2000 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Auch Ich halte es für längst überfällig, so auf solche Kampagnen zu antworten.
 Alles was tiefgängig ist, wird so oder so nicht gelesen.
 Propaganda ist eben oberflächlich, aber so erreicht man Menschen halt.

 Vielleicht noch mal für Quereinsteiger.
 Ein zurücksetzen von ungeschützten Fischen hat selten mit C&R zu tun.
 Wir haben halt in Deutschland die rechtliche Betrachtung das man nur Angelt, weil man die Fische entnehmen möchte.
 Das schließt C&R aus, denn wer das mit Vorsatz zum Spaß macht, dem fehlt diese  Berechtigung.

 Versehentliche Beifänge, also andere Arten, Größen oder geschützte Fische, werden aus Versehen gefangen, die kann man im Normalfall natürlich auch sofort lebensfähig zurücksetzen.
 Das sollte auch so bleiben und nicht wie regional schon teilweise vorgeschrieben, in einem Zwang zur Mitnahme aller ungeschützten Fische ausarten.


 Es ist halt schlicht falsch, das sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz ableitet das man Beifänge, die nicht gesondert geschützt sind auch entnehmen muss.
 Dort findet sich aber umgekehrt, das man keine Tiere ohne Grund töten oder längeren Qualen aussetzen darf.
 Wer einen Zielfisch fangen und entnehmen will hat einen Grund.
 Aber ich kann keinen Grund erkennen, auch einen ungewollten und aus Versehen gefangenen Fisch zu töten.

 Trotzdem findet sich immer wieder, "das es verboten sei ungeschützte maßige Fische zurück zu setzen."
 (Verbände, Aufsicht, Vereinsseiten u.v.m)

 Nein man hat nur keine Berechtigung auf Fische zu angeln, die man nicht entnehmen möchte,  denn das wäre dann ja C&R.
 Wenn man also Beifänge nicht ausschließen kann und dann Fische als Beifang gefangen werden, war das ein Fehler wie  auch der Fang eines geschützten Fisches.
 Da braucht man nicht zu unterscheiden.


 Schwierig zu überwachen, aber das ist ein anderes Problem.
 Die Frage ist eigentlich nur, ergibt  sich aus Bequemlichkeit der Überwachung vom Tierschutz beim Angeln, ein berechtigter Grund, Tiere  dann vorsorglich zu töten?
 Vorsorgliches Töten von Tieren, zum Schutz der Tiere, ist ja wohl der Brüller.
 Mehr noch wenn man weitere Aspekte wie Naturschutz oder Nachhaltigkeit der Nutzung einbezieht.


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Was falsche Anglerpolitik unter anderem bewirkt sieht man im Fall der Jagst.

Angler machen den Dreck weg. Kein Tierschützer incl. Peta lassen sich blicken.
Anschliessend erscheinen die Herren der Politik und verweigern den Anglern das Gespräch, noch schlimmer...bei der anschliessenden Besprechung hinter geschlossenen Türen werden die Angler hinausgeworfen.

Dies lt. Facebook Bericht des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden- Württemberg.

Ich weiss gerade nicht ob ich vor Häme, Schadenfreude Lachen soll oder eher kotzen.

Die kampagne ist überfällig, noch zu harmlos. Da muss mehr kommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was falsche Anglerpolitik unter anderem bewirkt sieht man im Fall der Jagst.
> 
> Angler machen den Dreck weg. Kein Tierschützer incl. Peta lassen sich blicken.
> Anschliessend erscheinen die Herren der Politik und verweigern den Anglern das Gespräch, noch schlimmer...bei der anschliessenden Besprechung hinter geschlossenen Türen werden die Angler hinausgeworfen.
> ...


 Vielleicht werden sie über den Schutz der überlebenden Fische, vor den Anglern nachgedacht haben.
 Sicher auch wie man die Arbeitsplätze beim Verursacher erhält, nicht das die Strafen oder Entschädigungen, zu hoch ausfallen oder gar zukünftig Auflagen hinzu kommen.

 Da ist es doch toll das Fische frei sind und es kein Eigentum der Angler ist.
 Freien Fischen steht natürlich auch zu selbst zu klagen, vielleicht macht es ja das Land...|rolleyes
 Anglern nur, anzuklagen und um einen Vergleich zu betteln.


----------



## Mike-B. (29. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Gerade die Jagst ist ein super Beispiel! Wo ist denn dieses scheinheilige Schützerpack? Warum wird da nicht geklagt und angeprangert? Ist die Industrie zu groß für diese Selbstdarsteller?  Wer räumt den Mist auf? Die Angler! Warum? Weil wir uns um unsere Gewässer kümmern! 

Die Wupper war bis vor einigen biologisch genauso tot wie es die Jagst bald sein wird! Wer hat das geändert? Das waren die Angler und kein einziger von diesen Tierrechtsterroristen war auch nur ansatzweise daran beteiligt!

Es wird höchste Zeit das da gegengesteuert wird!


----------



## BERND2000 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Gerade die Jagst ist ein super Beispiel! Wo ist denn dieses scheinheilige Schützerpack?



 Ich denke, da machst Du jetzt einen Fehler, den viele machen.
 Für Tierschützer ist das *ein* ganz schlimmer *einzelner* Unfall.
C&R oder Angeln als Ganzes, aber ein massenhaftes vorsätzliches Vorgang.


 Wir müssen das "Schützerpack", halt unterscheiden, Tier und Naturschutz sind  zweierlei.
 Ein Tierschützer muss kein Naturschützer sein, ein Naturschützer umgekehrt kein Tierschützer.
 Wenn Angler oft auch beim Naturschutz Punkte sammelten, bedeutet es noch lange nicht, das Sie bei Menschen Punkte sammelten die mehr Tierschutz einfordern.
 Denn das sind oft Menschen die völlig fern der Natur denken und Tierschutz eher über ihre niedliche Haustiere wahrnehmen.


 Diese Kampagne ging von Tierschützern gegen C&R und das zurücksetzen von Fischen beim Angeln.
 Also genau gegen die, welche beim Angeln wenigstens in Teilen, ihr Angeln naturverträglicher betreiben wollen.
 Also eben Fische, Gewässer und Natur, nicht nur als Nahrung und Nutzfläche wahrnehmen.

 Wer  das mit Schützerpack verallgemeinert, sollte sich im Übrigen nicht wundern wenn Angler ebenso abfällig verallgemeinert betrachtet werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir müssen das "Schützerpack", halt unterscheiden, Tier und Naturschutz sind  zweierlei.
> Ein Tierschützer muss kein Naturschützer sein, ein Naturschützer umgekehrt kein Tierschützer.
> 
> 
> Wer  das mit Schützerpack verallgemeinert, sollte sich im Übrigen nicht wundern wenn Angler ebenso abfällig verallgemeinert betrachtet werden.



Richtig Bernd,das Tierschutz und Naturschutz bis auf die Endung nicht viel gemeinsam haben,wird in der Bevölkerung auch zu wenig wahrgenommen bzw.zu wenig propagiert.

Schutz ist ja erstmal positiv besetzt.Das unter dieser Schutzfloskel auch etliche Scharlatane ihr ideologisches Unwesen treiben,fällt Otto und Erna Normalbürger ja kaum auf.

Noch fataler wirds,wenn selbst angebliche Interessenvertretungen solche Entwicklungen schlichtweg ignorieren bzw.aussitzen(eher ausschlafen) wollen.Der DAFV z.B. dürfte dahingehend wohl einen traurigen "Spitzenplatz" einnehmen.

Insofern ist natürlich jede anderweitig lautende PR Aktion in meinen Augen ein positives Zeichen.

Man weckt damit keine schlafenden Hunde,man gibt einem kleinem aber zähen Rudel Hyänen etwas Gegenwind zu ihrem ständigen Gejaule.Wer sich da nicht mit Gegenstimmen meldet,gerät dann irgendwann in Vergessenheit.

Meine Erfahrungen mit Naturschützern der, sagen wir mal Realo Fraktion,sind da übr. durchaus nicht die schlechtesten.Man sieht da i.d.R.den aufs Einzelindividuum bezogenen Tierschutz durchaus kritisch weil nicht aufs Gesamtbild bezogen.

Naturschutz sollte nämlich auch eine verantwortungsvolle und nachhaltige Naturnutzung(!) beinhalten.Das wird zwar nie ohne Kompromisse möglich sein,nutzt aber letztendlich allen(!) Beteiligten.

Das man Schützer ab und an in einen Topf wirft,haben sich einige selbst zuzuschreiben.Wer wie geschehen,als BUND und Nabu mit faschistoiden Petanern paktiert,sich quasi den schwarzen Block ins Haus holt,hat dann nix anderes verdient.

Kann man PR Technisch sicherlich sachlich aufziehen.Aber auch hier seitens der dafür eigentl.Zuständigen Fehlanzeige.
Das ist m.M.n.der Primärgrund, warum Angler in der Öffentlichkeit so oft dumm dastehen.Die eigene Vertretung sorgt dafür.

Durch pure Untätigkeit !


----------



## Barsch-Guru (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die eigene Vertretung sorgt dafür.
> 
> Durch pure Untätigkeit !


 
Wohl wahr! Ich bin genau deiner Meinung. Ich bekomme nur noch am Rande mit, was sich beim Thema Angelfischerei so alles tut. Die Angler scheinen allerdings das gleiche Problem zu haben wie wir Jäger. Einen hilflosen, trägen und unmotivierten Haufen an Verbandsfunktionären, gepaart mit den "Feinden" aus den eigenen Reihen (als da wären eben und gerade die C&R- Verbotsbefürworter). Denen, die das C&R- Verbot und evtl. die Kampagne dieses sog. Tierschutzvereins legitimieren oder sogar für gut befinden, will gesagt sein, dass das erst der Anfang ist vom Ende. Die wollen damit nicht das C&R im speziellen angehen, die möchten gerne das Angeln komplett und in aller Gesamtheit verboten sehen. Mit aller Gewalt!

Beim Thema Jagd hat das genau so angefangen. Scheibchenweise wird die Salami zerlegt, langsam aber sicher. Während ihr gemütlich in eurer Sitzkiepe am Wochenende bei schönstem Angelwetter draußen sitzt, basteln eben diese Leute an eben solchen Kampagnen (und das wird nicht die letzte ihrer Art gewesen sein, glaubt mir). Das sind keine verblödeten Deppen, die den lieben und langen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben, das "Hobby" (und von einigen sogar der Hauptberuf) dieser Menschen ist der Tier- und Naturschutz. Genauso wie euer Hobby/ eure Passion eben das Angeln ist. Und dieser Gegner ist ernst zu nehmen. Gerade mit fortschreitender Naturentfremdung der Stadtmenschen, haben diese Gruppierungen immer mehr Zulauf. Mit anderen Worten, ihr bekommt, genau wie wir Jäger, eure Rechte von Leuten diktiert, die mit der Materie nicht im aller geringsten bewandert sind. Das solltet ihr beherzigen und euch schnellstens was einfallen lassen...

Grüße Alexander


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Wohl wahr! Ich bin genau deiner Meinung. Ich bekomme nur noch am Rande mit, was sich beim Thema Angelfischerei so alles tut. Die Angler scheinen allerdings das gleiche Problem zu haben wie wir Jäger. Einen hilflosen, trägen und unmotivierten Haufen an Verbandsfunktionären, gepaart mit den "Feinden" aus den eigenen Reihen (als da wären eben und gerade die C&R- Verbotsbefürworter). Denen, die das C&R- Verbot und evtl. die Kampagne dieses sog. Tierschutzvereins legitimieren oder sogar für gut befinden, will gesagt sein, dass das erst der Anfang ist vom Ende. Die wollen damit nicht das C&R im speziellen angehen, die möchten gerne das Angeln komplett und in aller Gesamtheit verboten sehen. Mit aller Gewalt!
> 
> Beim Thema Jagd hat das genau so angefangen. Scheibchenweise wird die Salami zerlegt, langsam aber sicher. Während ihr gemütlich in eurer Sitzkiepe am Wochenende bei schönstem Angelwetter draußen sitzt, basteln eben diese Leute an eben solchen Kampagnen (und das wird nicht die letzte ihrer Art gewesen sein, glaubt mir). Das sind keine verblödeten Deppen, die den lieben und langen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben, das "Hobby" (und von einigen sogar der Hauptberuf) dieser Menschen ist der Tier- und Naturschutz. Genauso wie euer Hobby/ eure Passion eben das Angeln ist. Und dieser Gegner ist ernst zu nehmen. Gerade mit fortschreitender Naturentfremdung der Stadtmenschen, haben diese Gruppierungen immer mehr Zulauf. Mit anderen Worten, ihr bekommt, genau wie wir Jäger, eure Rechte von Leuten diktiert, die mit der Materie nicht im aller geringsten bewandert sind. Das solltet ihr beherzigen und euch schnellstens was einfallen lassen...
> 
> Grüße Alexander


Danke für diese Antwort aus der Jagd - sehe ich ganz genauso..


----------



## captn-ahab (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich denke an Großteil dieser Prbleme liegt eben an den Auswüchsen die diese Hobbies genommen haben.
Ich bin zu 90% C+Rler, aber so Sachen wie da am Zwillbrock See empfinde ich als schäbig und unrecht.

Den gleichen "Gefallen " tun euch Jägern adelige Jungspunde die sich beim Rotten shhoting in rumänien filmen lassen und dies upöoaden


----------



## kati48268 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich denke an Großteil dieser Prbleme liegt eben an den Auswüchsen die diese Hobbies genommen haben.
> *Eben nicht!*
> Das Angeln selbst, völlig egal wie & worauf & warum, ist ein unzivilisierter Auswuchs, der nicht mehr in unsere Zeit gehört, lt. den Angelgegnern.
> Ich bin zu 90% C+Rler, aber so Sachen wie da am Zwillbrock See empfinde ich als schäbig und unrecht.


In deren Augen bist du schäbig, völlig egal wie & worauf & warum du angelst.
Und daran, dass du _als erstes(!)_ die Schuld bei anderen Anglern suchst, sieht man, dass die Strategie seitens der Gegener vollständig aufgeht.
:r


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@captn: Auch nochmal für dich, für die sog. "Tierfreunde" ist es schon zuviel wenn DEINE SCHNUR NASS WIRD- darin wird schon der "erste Auswuchs" gesehen von diesen Leuten- also mache nicht den Fehler und sehe die Auswüchse unseres Hobbies, sondern kläre dein enVerstand und werde dir bewusst, dass ANGELN GENERELL überhaupt schon von denen nicht geduldet wird!!!


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Gerade mit fortschreitender Naturentfremdung der Stadtmenschen, haben diese Gruppierungen immer mehr Zula...
> Grüße Alexander


 
 Ich würde so gar noch weitergehend behaupten, mit der Entfremdung von Natur und von dem natürlichen menschlichen Verhalten.
 Da werden viele Menschen, ähnlich den Wohnungskatzen sehr seltsame Verhaltensmuster und Vorstellungen entwickeln.


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass diese "Auswüchse" der attraktivste Angriffspunkt sind.

Leute/Angler, die die Augen vor den "Auswüchsen" verschließen, können das Angeln generell nicht verteidigen. 
Man muss auch seine schwächste Flanke kennen...

Das Angeln allgemein verteidigen, während die Tierrechtler es über c&r und Trophäenangeln angreifen,  ist zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Deshalb hat auch ralle meiner Meinung nach am richtigen Punkt angesetzt.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Den gleichen "Gefallen " tun euch Jägern adelige Jungspunde die sich beim Rotten shhoting in rumänien filmen lassen und dies upöoaden


 
Völlig harmlos. Das wissen die Grünen und ihre Verbände auch, dass diese Art von Jagdtourismus die wenigsten Gutmenschen hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken kann. Gib mal "bleifrei Debatte" bei gugl ein, das ist das jagdliche Pendant zum anglerischen C&R. Da gibt es die Hardcore- Befürworter für ein Bleiverbot von Jagdmunition und ebenso die Gegner. Man bekämpft sich untereinander - größtenteils und gerade in öffentlichen Foren - bis aufs Blut und merkt gar nicht, dass man von der Grünideolgie rechts überholt wird. Die kommen vor lauter lachen über soviel Dummheit abends nicht mehr in den Schlaf. Unterdessen verpennen die uns zugewandten Verbände völlig den Anschluß an die Diskussionen und bis reagiert wird, ist das Kind bereits im Brunnen ersoffen und die Basis wacht in den Trümmern einer neuen Gesetzgebung auf. Dann ist das Geschrei und das Geheule wieder groß. 

Kleines Beispiel aus den Jägerkreisen:
Bleiverbot Jagdmunition für Schalenwild (Reh, Sau, Hirsch usw...). Das war einer der ersten Schritte der Grünen um uns Jägerlein zu gängeln. Zur Erläuterung: Es gibt faktisch NICHTS (Gold mal aussen vorgelassen) was vergleichsweise und annähernd eine so gute (Tötungs-) Wirkung hat wie Blei, der spezifischen Dichte wegen. Es gibt verschiedene Legierungen und Geschossaufbauten, für bestimmte Ansprüche , die sich seit Jahrzehnten bewährt haben. Nun ist Blei ja aber ganz böse und ungesund. Man liest auch ständig in der Presse, dass es hundertfach zu Toten kam und kommt, nach dem Genuss von Wildfleisch, welches mit bleihaltiger Munition erlegt wurde|uhoh:. Könnte man meinen, wenn man als unbedarfter Bürger den Grünen zu diesem Thema sein Gehör leiht. Ernst zu nehmende Erhebungen und Forschungen gibt es zu diesem Thema recht wenig bis gar nichts. Kurzzeit- bzw. Langzeitschäden und so weiter. Trotzdem wird Blei verboten ohne wenn und aber. Kehrseite der Medaille ist halt, dass unter Umständen das Wild nicht an Ort und Stelle verendet, das Hinterland durch Geschosssplitter gefährdet wird und Waffen einem höheren Verschleiß unterliegen usw usf...
In Schweden haben die das Bleiverbot übrigens gerade wieder aufgehoben, da man hier gemerkt hat, dass es mehr Nachteil als Vorteil bringt. Das ignoriert man aber von grünpolitscher Seite vollkommen und verfolgt weiter seine Verbotspolitik. Das ist die berühmte Salamischeibe und nur ein kleines der vielen Beispiele mit denen ich euch jetzt nicht weiter langweilen möchte.  

Jetzt könnte ja aber so ein kleines grünes Männchen auch auf die Idee kommen, dass "ihr Angler" ebenso mit Blei zu tun habt. Das wird desöfteren auch mal im Wasser abgerissen. Ihr kontaminiert somit unsere Flüsse mit Blei. Das wird ein riesiger Aufreißer. Ottonormaldackel glaubt nämlich alles was in der BILD steht sofort und bekundet sein Interesse an einem Bleiverbot für Angler. Patsch, Bleiverbot für Angler. Salamischeibe weg. Widerhaken erzeugen schlimmere Verletzungen beim Fisch als keine Widerhaken. Widerhaken werden verboten. Zack, nächste Scheibe weg. So geht das fortlaufend und immer stückchenweise weiter. Über Jahre. Bis der große Wurf gelingt und jegliche Naturnutzung per Verbot einkassiert wird. Und kein Interessensverband ist sicher. Wenn die Angler und die Jäger bedient sind, gehts den Reitern an den Kragen, dann den Hunde- und Katzenbesitzern, Wanderer, Pilzsucher und wie sie alle heißen und ihre Interessen in ihrem Kreise vertreten und nicht über den Tellerrand blicken. Nein, wir sollten nicht gegeneinander, sondern miteinander dafür kämpfen, dass man uns per Gesetzt nicht immer weiter einschränkt. Nehmen wir uns als Beispiel einfach mal unsere Nachbarn die Franzosen. Die zeigen uns was man alles machen kann...

In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil

Alexander


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass diese "Auswüchse" der attraktivste Angriffspunkt sind.
> 
> Leute/Angler, die die Augen vor den "Auswüchsen verschließen, können das Angeln generell nicht verteidigen.
> Man muss auch seine schwächste Flanke kennen...



Die wird es wohl sein, Tiere mit Spaß zu fangen.

Geht also nur Fischen wenn Ihr es mit Wiederwillen aus Hunger macht...
Aber erfreut Euch nicht am Angeln...und weint bitterlich wenn Ihr einen Fisch tötet.

Oder weint wenigstens vor Glück, warum Ihr wirklich weint braucht ja keiner Wissen.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht die Ironie.

Wenn es keinen Spaß mehr machen soll, was sehr vielen Menschen Spaß macht, verlangt man etwas unmenschliches.
Da ändert es nichts daran, so zu tun, als wenn man es nicht aus Spaß machen würde.
Den Freizeit-Angler möchte ich sehen, der nur mit Wiederwillen ans Wasser geht weil er die Nahrung benötigt.

Alle die aber Spaß am Angeln haben, sollten zu Ihrem Verhalten auch stehen, auch wenn es Andere für primitiv halten.
Das verniedlichen von Tieren und nachfolgend der Tierschutzgedanke oder auch die Vorstellung das Menschen vernünftig zu handeln hätten ist ein wohl kaum weniger primitiver Wunsch.


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die wird es wohl sein, Tiere mit Spaß zu fangen.
> 
> Geht also nur Fischen wenn Ihr es mit Wiederwillen aus Hunger macht...
> Aber erfreut Euch nicht am Angeln...und weint bitterlich wenn Ihr einen Fisch tötet.
> ...



Zum Spaß am Angeln stehen ist aber nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer bewussten öffentlichen Darstellung von rechtswidrigen Handlungen.

Ich stehe auch dazu, dass ich in aller erster Linie aus Spaß angeln gehe, aber ich brüste mich nicht öffentlich mit Handlungen, von denen ich ganz genau weiß, dass sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen. 

Das ist nicht klug. Vielleicht kann ich damit kurzfristig den dicken Macker markieren, weil ich ja so toll und verwegen bin, aber mittel- bis langfristig kommt das als Bumerang zurück und trifft mich voll in die Fres...

Das hat auch nichts mit einer persönlichen Überzeugung zu tun, sondern viel mehr mit strategischem Denken.
Und die "Auswüchse", auf die sich jetzt die Tierrechtler stürzen, gehen alle anderen Angler etwas an. Der durchschnittliche Bürger differenziert nicht. Sobald jemand eine Angel in der Hand hält ist er eben "der Angler", ganz egal ob selektiver Entnehmer, gar kein Entnehmer oder "Profi", der von Fotos lebt.

So etwas sollte einem eigentlich der gesunde Menschenverstand untersagen.
Wäre ich ein PS-Liebhaber käme ich ja auch nicht auf die Idee bei Facebook oder sonstwo öffentlich zu posten, dass ich gestern durch die Baustelle auf der A1 bei Köln mit 250 Sachen durchgebrettert bin...auch wenn es meine Überzeugung oder was auch immer ist. So etwas ist unklug.
Und damit kann man mittel- bis langfristig den anderen Autofahrern (oder eben in unserem Fall den Anglern) nur schaden. 
Irgendwann steht da an der A1 ein Blitzer...


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Der durchschnittliche Deutsche wird sich für die Beweggründe des Anglers nicht interessieren. Auch wird er sich für die Entnahme oder ein Zurücksetzen nicht interessieren.
Dem durchschnittlichen Deutschen sind Fische total egal.
...solange ein gewisser Schwellenwert nicht überschritten wird. 

Und da wo dieser Schwellenwert überschritten wird, stürzen sich die Tierrechtler drauf und schlachten es gnadenlos aus.

Und da der durchschnittliche Deutsche doof ist kann man ihn wunderbar dazu beeinflussen mehr als die Überschreitung dieses Schwellenwerts als schlecht zu betrachten und den Wunsch nach Regulierung wecken.

Die Tierrechtler haben da ihre Ziele, auf die sie sich einschießen.
Ralles Kampagne hält dagegen und nimmt einen anderen Schwellenwert ins Auge, den sicherlich die breite Masse auch nicht tolerieren will/wird, nämlich das sinnlose Töten.


----------



## captn-ahab (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass diese "Auswüchse" der attraktivste Angriffspunkt sind.
> 
> Leute/Angler, die die Augen vor den "Auswüchsen" verschließen, können das Angeln generell nicht verteidigen.
> Man muss auch seine schwächste Flanke kennen...




Genau das sind die beiden Punkte die ich meine.
Man muss seine Schwächen kennen um sich verteidigen zu können.

Und mal im Ernst:
angeln
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1Xc24-vY4o
jagd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnvsQgHXGUs

solche Sachen sind doch Öl in deren Getriebe!!
Ich verteidige das angeln und einigen Natur-vor-alles-Schützern wird man es nie Recht machen, aber eben den leuten die deren kampagnen unterzeichnen.
Deshalb rede ich auch immer mit den Leuten die mich beim angeln anquatschen oder etwas fragen.
Nur wer positiv aufklärt kann etwas erreichen.
(die Meinung zu den jagd clips ist auch dieselbe in der Jägerschaft, habe davon einige in der Verwandschaft)


----------



## gründler (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Franz.... einer der bekanntesten ^^


Weltweit machen Firmen (auch Jäger/Angler) Werbung für ihre Betriebe etc.

Und nur weil nen paar piiiiiiiiep in Deutschland rumspinnen sollen jetzt alle aufhören Fotos und Videos zu machen wie man Sauen Anspricht und gut Abkommt oder dicke fische drillt.


Ne ne so einfach wie manche das hier sehen ist es eben nicht.


Was würd die Gegenseite wohl tun wenn wir aufhören solche Filme und co zu veröffentl.????


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich verbringe auch manchmal mehr Zeit mit Reden als mit Angeln.
Sei es am Kölner Rhein oder bei mir im Dorf am Bach.
Bisher hatte ich keinen Passanten, der eine Abschaffung der Angelei befürwortet. Selbst die grüngeprägten Vegetarier, die man schonmal in der Stadt antrifft können eine selektive Entnahme nachvollziehen und auch die Tatsache, dass man in erster Linie aus Spaß angelt und eine Entnahme nicht das Hauptziel, sondern das i-Tüpfelchen ist. 
Kein Passant war bisher der Meinung, dass man nur aus dem Grund der Nahrungsbeschaffung angeln geht.
Ebenso hat keiner etwas gegen ein zügig erstelltes Erinnerungsfoto, wo dem Fisch  wenn überhaupt nur ein marginaler zusätzlicher "Schaden" entsteht. 
Das juckt niemanden. Das ist nachvollziehbar.
Eine lange Fotosession ist aber für die wenigsten nachvollziehbar. 

Und das was nachvollziehbar ist, ist für die Tierrechtler kein guter Angriffspunkt. Man will ja Stimmung machen. 

Mir persönlich ist es egal ob jemand seinen Wels anleint oder den Karpfen nur zum Spaß fängt. 
Total egal. Über einen untermaßigen Zander freue ich mich ja auch, obwohl ich ihn zurücksetzen muss.
Aber was man an die Öffentlichkeit gibt sollte vor dem Hintergrund der Rechtslage, sowie der allgemeinen Meinung bedacht werden.

Vor drei Tagen hat mir ein pro c&r Angler gesagt er sei fest davon überzeugt, dass sich bald die Rechtslage in Deutschland zu pro c&r ändert. Weil das ja alle machen und im Ausland Standard sei.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob er einfach nur unwissend ist oder ob das in der "Szene" die vorherrschende Meinung ist.
Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Lazarus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Was würd die Gegenseite wohl tun wenn wir aufhören solche Filme und co zu veröffentl.????


Die würden sich schwarz ärgern und sich andere Ziele suchen müssen die sie angreifen können, weil sie gegen die Angler und Jäger nichts mehr ausrichten könnten.


----------



## NedRise (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Sorry, aber ich kann an den Videos nichts verwerfliches finden. Das Problem sind nicht die Videos sondern das man den Anglern und Jägern moralische Vorstellungen per Gesetz aufzwingen will. 

@Lazarus, na sicher;-)

Gruß.


----------



## gründler (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Die würden sich schwarz ärgern und sich andere Ziele suchen müssen die sie angreifen können, weil sie gegen die Angler und Jäger nichts mehr ausrichten könnten.


 

1 April ))))


Träum weiter.....

Einigen hier empfehle ich,sich als Maulwurf einer Tierrechtorga anzuschliessen und mal so gucken was da intern abgeht.

Aber gut welche Ziele könnten das sein???

So neue Aufrufe wie: Dein Vater sammelt süße kleine Würmer um sie dann aufzuspiessen diese kleinen Tiere sich in Schmerz und Leid um seinen Haken wickeln um damit fische zu fangen die 15min in Todesangst kämpften und an Land noch nach Hilfe schreien?? etc.etc.usw.usw.nur damit deine familie am freitag fisch essen darf.

Oder meinst du die hören dann auf nur weil es keine Fotos usw.mehr gibt???  ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Zum Spaß am Angeln stehen ist aber nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer bewussten öffentlichen Darstellung von rechtswidrigen Handlungen.
> 
> Ich stehe auch dazu, dass ich in aller erster Linie aus Spaß angeln gehe, aber ich brüste mich nicht öffentlich mit Handlungen, von denen ich ganz genau weiß, dass sie gegen Gesetze verstoßen.
> 
> ...



Du weisst doch selbst zu gut, dass man halt nicht gegen Gesetze verstösst.


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich verbringe auch manchmal mehr Zeit mit Reden als mit Angeln.
> Sei es am Kölner Rhein oder bei mir im Dorf am Bach.
> Bisher hatte ich keinen Passanten, der eine Abschaffung der Angelei befürwortet. Selbst die grüngeprägten Vegetarier, die man schonmal in der Stadt antrifft können eine selektive Entnahme nachvollziehen und auch die Tatsache, dass man in erster Linie aus Spaß angelt und eine Entnahme nicht das Hauptziel, sondern das i-Tüpfelchen ist.
> Kein Passant war bisher der Meinung, dass man nur aus dem Grund der Nahrungsbeschaffung angeln geht.
> ...




Wo gibt es die? 
Kann man bei den Fotos die Länge der Fotosession erkennen?
Worauf beruht diese These?

Es gibt kein Beleg für die Dauer irgendeiner Fotosession.

Es werden pauschal "alle" Fotos verurteilt.

Im Grunde geht es nach Nase. Bei Kindern schaut man evtl. eher weg als wenn es Erwachsene machen. Karpfenangler sind generell auf Platz 1 der schwarzen Liste usw.

Nenene, hier wir pauschal nach Nase verurteilt.


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Von Seiten der Tierrechtler ja.

Meine These beruht auf Anzahl der Fotos, Pose mit dem Fisch und entsprechenden Kommentaren des Fängers.  [emoji14]


----------



## Lazarus (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Träum weiter.....


Erkläre doch mal, wie die Tierrechtler eine Kampagne aufbauen wollten, wenn Angler sich tatsächlich nur noch ihr Abendessen fangen würden. Die Öffentlichkeit würde das hint und vorn nicht interessieren, das wäre auch keine Zeitungsmeldung und keine Filmdoku mehr wert.

Du hast deinen Beitrag ergänzt: Wer interessiert sich für Würmer? Selbst das Mitleid mit den kalten Fischen ist draußen begrenzt. Eine Kampagne, die auf dem Aufspießen von Würmern oder Maden basiert, würden bei der Zielgruppe höchstens Ekelgefühle hervorrufen, aber keine Spenden.

Die Tierrechtler sind völlig irrelevant, solange sie nicht die öffentliche Meinung beeinflussen können. Dazu brauchen sie aber unsere Vorlagen.



gründler schrieb:


> Einigen hier empfehle ich,sich als Maulwurf einer Tierrechtorga anzuschliessen und mal so gucken was da intern abgeht


Bist du dir ganz sicher, dass es nicht umgekehrt ist? Dass es Maulwürfe gibt, die vorgeblich für das Angeln eintreten, deren Ziel es aber in Wirklichkeit ist, die Anglerschaft zu spalten? 
Nein, ich meine nicht die Verbände. |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mal, wie die Tierrechtler eine Kampagne aufbauen wollten, wenn Angler sich tatsächlich nur noch ihr Abendessen fangen würden. Die Öffentlichkeit würde das hint und vorn nicht interessieren, das wäre auch keine Zeitungsmeldung und keine Filmdoku mehr wert.
> 
> Die Tierrechtler sind völlig irrelevant, solange sie nicht die öffentliche Meinung beeinflussen können. Dazu brauchen sie aber unsere Vorlagen.
> 
> ...



Abendessen gibt es im Lebensmittelladen.

Diese Tiere wurden schon gequält und liegen nun im Eisfach. Um deren Entsorgung zu sparen....kann der Angler auf diese Produkte zurück greifen und muss nicht noch zusätzlich Fische quälen, Landschaften zertreten und brütende Vögel stören.
Wobei die Effektivität des Angelns auch noch in Frage zu stellen ist. 
Der Aufwand, Zerstörung und Störung der Natur rechtfertigen nicht das Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb.
Würden Angler den bereits gequälten und getöteten Fisch aus der Theke kaufen, müssten nicht so viele Lebensmittel entsorgt werden.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Genau das sind die beiden Punkte die ich meine.
> Man muss seine Schwächen kennen um sich verteidigen zu können.
> 
> Und mal im Ernst:
> ...


 
Siehst du, du machst genau das, was diese ganzen Tierrechtler und Weltverbesserer und Gutmenschen auch tun. Du nimmst deine eigene Moralvorstellung und versuchst sie anderen als DIE Moral schlechthin aufzuzwingen. So geht das nicht. Dann musst du gänzlich aufhören zu angeln/ Fleisch zu essen/ Auto zu fahren/ ja sogar zu leben.  
Auch wenn du den Fisch im nachhinein tötest, hast du ihm zuvor "Leid" zugefügt, wenn du ihn nicht tötest, hast du ihm Leid zugefügt aber kannst dich beruhigen, du hast ja sein Leben verschont. Was ist der moralisch richtige Weg? Wer setzt diese Moral fest? Da gibt es kein schwarz/weiß denke ich. Das können aber Aussenstehende nicht unterscheiden und die grüne Sippe nutzt diese Unwissenheit gnadenlos für ihre Zwecke. Politisch um Stimmen abzugreifen und zum Spenden einsammeln auf (Naturschutz-) Verbandsebene. Beide haben am Ende aber das gleiche Ziel.

Zum Jagdvideo. Was sieht man da schlimmes? Ein Schütze (Franz Albrecht zu Öttingen Spielberg) der sein Handwerk, das Schießen, in Perfektion beherrscht. Jeder Schuß ein 100%iger Treffer. Das Wild stirbt einen Tod, von dem würden alle träumen. Wo ist das Problem? Die Menge? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob einer 15 Sauen in einem Rutsch schießt, oder 15 Schützen jeweils eine Sau schießen?? Der Sau ists am Ende wahrscheinlich eh wurscht. Wer setzt hier wo die moralische Grenze?

Zum Angelvideo. Was ist hier die Problematik? Findest du es abstoßend, dass einer einen Fisch länger als 3 Minuten "festhält"? Das der Fisch überhaupt gefangen wurde? Das dies an einem "Puff" geschehen ist? Wer setzt wo die Moralgrenze? DU? Hier? Oder die Gesellschaft, die keinerlei Ahnung hat von Fischen und anderen Wildtieren? Einer Gesellschaft die weder von der Jagd noch vom Angeln eine Ahnung hat und sonst auch wenig mit der Natur zu tun hat... 
Richtig, wenn wir so weitermachen, dann schreiben uns genau diese Menschen vor, wie von UNS diese moralische Grenze gesetzt werden MUSS! Rechte verloren. Auf nimmer wiedersehen...

Denk drüber nach, bevor du urteilst.

Alexander


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich habe aus dem post vom captn ahab eigentlich keine urteilendes Moralgeschreibsel herausgelesen...viel mehr, dass man mit Handlungen, welche die Gesellschaft (die ja im Endeffekt die Regeln vorgibt) kritisch sieht, vorsichtig sein sollte.


Und ich reagiere eigentlich sehr allergisch auf moralische Besserangler.


----------



## gründler (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Siehst du, du machst genau das, was diese ganzen Tierrechtler und Weltverbesserer und Gutmenschen auch tun. Du nimmst deine eigene Moralvorstellung und versuchst sie anderen als DIE Moral schlechthin aufzuzwingen. So geht das nicht. Dann musst du gänzlich aufhören zu angeln/ Fleisch zu essen/ Auto zu fahren/ ja sogar zu leben.
> Auch wenn du den Fisch im nachhinein tötest, hast du ihm zuvor "Leid" zugefügt, wenn du ihn nicht tötest, hast du ihm Leid zugefügt aber kannst dich beruhigen, du hast ja sein Leben verschont. Was ist der moralisch richtige Weg? Wer setzt diese Moral fest? Da gibt es kein schwarz/weiß denke ich. Das können aber Aussenstehende nicht unterscheiden und die grüne Sippe nutzt diese Unwissenheit gnadenlos für ihre Zwecke. Politisch um Stimmen abzugreifen und zum Spenden einsammeln auf (Naturschutz-) Verbandsebene. Beide haben am Ende aber das gleiche Ziel.
> 
> Zum Jagdvideo. Was sieht man da schlimmes? Ein Schütze (Franz Albrecht zu Öttingen Spielberg) der sein Handwerk, das Schießen, in Perfektion beherrscht. Jeder Schuß ein 100%iger Treffer. Das Wild stirbt einen Tod, von dem würden alle träumen. Wo ist das Problem? Die Menge? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob einer 15 Sauen in einem Rutsch schießt, oder 15 Schützen jeweils eine Sau schießen?? Der Sau ists am Ende wahrscheinlich eh wurscht. Wer setzt hier wo die moralische Grenze?
> ...


 
Alex,spar dir das du erreichst damit nur menschen die auf deinem /unseren Level denken und mit jagd haben die meisten hier nix am >Hut und kennen sich auch nicht aus.Sie schreien nur das nach was Vorgeschrien wird ( siehe auch meine Signatur).


lazarus:

Ich bin Doof und habe keine ahnung... einigen wir uns darauf ???? und du hast recht,ok?

Danke dir.

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Vor drei Tagen hat mir ein pro c&r Angler gesagt er sei fest davon überzeugt, dass sich bald die Rechtslage in Deutschland zu pro c&r ändert. Weil das ja alle machen und im Ausland Standard sei.
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob er einfach nur unwissend ist oder ob das in der "Szene" die vorherrschende Meinung ist.
> Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann gute Nacht.


 
 Na ja, so ganz unrecht hat er ja nicht, auch wenn ich mir da wenig Hoffnung auf Besserung mache.
Viele Länder gehen ganz andere Wege, C&R und Küchenfenster sind dort oft so normal, wie bei uns Schonzeiten oder Mindestmaße.
 Angeln eher als wirtschaftlich lohnende und  normale Freizeitgestaltung akzeptiert.



 Unsere Tierschutzrechtliche Betrachtungsweise ist sicher einzigartig, deutscher Tierschutz, ist eben schon heute ein Extrem.
 Dabei nehmen Wir aber den Tierschutz weniger genau, wenn es um Nutzung geht.
 Da ist es dann so wie beim Naturschutz vorbei, wenn wirtschaftliche Interessen gefährdet erscheinen.
 Man könnte ja auch tötende Mausefallen verbieten, weil es ja Lebendfallen gibt.
 Es ist also unnötig Mause zu töten...

 Mag sein es wird noch extremer und wir versuchen das auch noch zu exportieren....(vermutlich wird das kommen)
 Hoffen wir lieber das Wir uns vermehrt an den Nachbarn orientieren, denn ein Extremfall zu sein, ist eben schon der Hinweis auf eine wahrscheinliche Fehlentwicklung.

 Frage, wie erfolgreich ist die PETA eigentlich in Ihrem Mutterland und Heimat?
 Dem Land wo angeblich gut ein Drittel der Bevölkerung angelt.
 Wo C&R und selbst Bogenschießen auf Fische eher normal ist.
 Nimmt man die da so ernst wie bei uns ?
 Oder gelten sie Dort nur als Spinner, die nun das Ausland missionieren.
 (Immerhin wird Peta-Deutschland ja von dort gesteuert)


----------



## gründler (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Frage, wie erfolgreich ist die PETA eigentlich in Ihrem Mutterland und Heimat?
> Dem Land wo angeblich gut ein Drittel der Bevölkerung angelt.
> Wo C&R und selbst Bogenschießen auf Fische eher normal ist.
> Nimmt man die da so ernst wie bei uns ?
> ...


 

Deutschland und ein/zwei Länder Weltweit sind die einzigen wo man eine Anzeige gegen Angler stellen kann.

Versuch das doch mal drüben ne Anzeige gegen Angler einzuleiten wegen C&R oder in UK..... 

#h


----------



## Barsch-Guru (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



gründler schrieb:


> Alex,spar dir das du erreichst damit nur menschen die auf deinem /unseren Level denken und mit jagd haben die meisten hier nix am >Hut und kennen sich auch nicht aus.Sie schreien nur das nach was Vorgeschrien wird ( siehe auch meine Signatur).


 
Erschreckend. Ich erkenne so viele (negative) Parallelen. Man läuft da echt gegen #q


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Nimmt man die da so ernst wie bei uns ?


Da ist das völlig egal, wie ernst die in puncto Angeln genommen werden: 

Denn dort steht kein Wirbelsäulen-Schmerzensschutzschwachsinn im Gesetz.

Anzeigen usw. is daher nich. Da bellen Pöter & Konsorten dann komplett ins Leere:



> Deutschland und ein/zwei Länder Weltweit sind die einzigen wo man eine Anzeige gegen Angler stellen kann.
> 
> Versuch das doch mal drüben ne Anzeige gegen Angler einzuleiten wegen C&R oder in UK.....


Eben pompeben.

Wo keine entsprechende gesetzliche Bestimmung, dort auch keinerlei Grundlage für damit verbundenen Stress. 

Auch weil dort eben keinerlei heiligmissionarischer Denunziant da was offiziell Gesetzliches als Draufrumreite-Rumstressebasis nutzen kann.

Der kann dort nur gackern - mehr aber auch nicht. Ansonsten lachen selbst Cops und Staatsanwaltschaft den einfach nur aus.

Während das hierzulande als Einschüchterungswerkzeug genutzt werden kann - was ja auch funzt, wenn man z. B. schaut, dass immer mehr Vereine aus Angst vor Anzeigen freiwillig ihre Königsfischen absagen usw.

Weil eben hierzulande offiziell deswegen angezeigt werden KANN. Was da dann unterm Strich konkret verfahrensmäßig rauskommt, ist relativ egal - es reicht alleine die MÖGLICHKEIT dafür.

Denn alleine diese Möglichkeit bringt Angler potenziell dazu, sich selbst zu beschränken, nur um keinen Ärger zu bekommen. 

Will auch gar nicht wissen, wieviele Leute all ihre Fänge nur zwecks Ärgervermeidung abschlagen, obwohl sie da eigentlich gar keinen Bock druff haben.

Genau DAS ist der fundamentale Unterschied zwischen uns hier in D und dem allergrößten Rest der übrigen Angelwelt - hier gibt's sozusagen ne offizielle Lizenz bzw. Möglichkeit zum Anglerstressen.


----------



## gründler (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Erschreckend. Ich erkenne so viele (negative) Parallelen. Man läuft da echt gegen #q


 

Tja ......
Meine mittlerweile einstellung zu deutscheland Jagd und Angeln.....
Wir haben die letzten tage Mond ausgenutzt und gehockt,sowie uns am *noch hocken erfreut* |rolleyes
1 Überläuferkeiler lag gestern im feuer ansonsten haben se uns Verarscht oder Witterung bekommen genau wie die Gutmenschen das so mit uns Anglern und Jägern tun.

Das gleiche gilt beim Angeln,geht Angeln und erfreut euch noch am werfen und hocken etc......


#h


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ob dies im Gesetz steht oder nicht, das juckt denen auch nicht.
Da wird so lange Terror betrieben bis eine Reglementierung erfolgt.

Wildtiere im Zirkus
Schliessung von Forschungslaboren

Nur mal zwei Stichpunkte


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da ist das völlig egal, wie ernst die in puncto Angeln genommen werden:
> 
> Denn dort steht kein Wirbelsäulen-Schmerzensschutzschwachsinn im Gesetz.
> 
> ...



Das ist genau die Grundlage, die das Anglerbashing so problematisch für uns macht.

Da hilft auch keine Argumentation, dass das Angeln hierzulande x Arbeitsplätze bindet und y€ zum BIP beiträgt. 
Da gibt es ganz andere Industriezweige, die wesentlich größer, medial präsenter und politisch einflussreicher sind und dennoch hart und vergebens für ihre Interessen kämpfen. 
Die "Angelindustrie" ist in der deutsche VGR quasi nichts. Medial vertreten sind wir nicht bis schlecht und politischer Einfluss...naja :/.
Die "Angelindustrie" ist nicht too big to fail...

Also auf welcher Schiene verteidigt man dann das Angeln?
Was liegt näher, als das Angeln da zu verteidigen, wo es angegriffen wird...Brauchtumspflege, Hobby, Freizeit.


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich glaube das größte Problem in Deutschland ist die völlige Ent-
fremdung in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung für Realitäten und das immer stärker werdende "Gutmenschentum".
Es ist schon erschreckend, was Schulkinder über die Herkunft von Lebensmitteln und deren Erzeugung wissen. Dass dafür u.U. Tiere sterben müssen ist das eine, aber sie  stellen  keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Ihrem Fischstäbchen und einem lebenden Fisch her oder auch zwischen dem Burger und dem Rind, weil sie es nicht gelernt haben.
Es muss die Schlachtung nicht bildhaft dargestellt werden, aber es darf kein schlechtes "Geheimnis" bleiben und daran mangelt es erheblich.
Leider greift dies immer mehr um und das nicht nur aus femininer Sicht, naja die Generation wächst nach.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erschreckend, was Schulkinder über die Herkunft von Lebensmitteln und deren Erzeugung wissen. Dass dafür u.U. Tiere sterben müssen ist das eine, aber sie  stellen  keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Ihrem Fischstäbchen und einem lebenden Fisch her oder auch zwischen dem Burger und dem Rind, weil sie es nicht gelernt haben. Es muss die Schlachtung nicht bildhaft dargestellt werden, aber es darf kein schlechtes "Geheimnis" bleiben und daran mangelt es erheblich.



Bis hierhin kann ich komplett folgen. Wurde auch schon zuvor bemerkt, diese Entfremdung von der Natur(nutzung). Ist ein grundlegend fehlender Verwertungsgedanke nicht auch Ausdruck eines Entfremdungsprozesses?


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



ronram schrieb:


> Also auf welcher Schiene verteidigt man dann das Angeln?
> Was liegt näher, als das Angeln da zu verteidigen, wo es angegriffen wird...



 Nur über den selbst gefangenen und getöteten Fisch, kann man wissen, das er ein tiergerechtes Leben führte und tierschutzgerecht gefangen und getötet wurde.

 Da steht doch jeder Angler weit über einen normalen Fischesser.
 Wer anders an Fisch kommt, nimmt es mit dem Tierschutz so oder so nicht so genau.
 Dem ist Massentierhaltung, im Netz zerquetschen, oder ersticken doch egal.

 Auch so etwas könnte man nicht angelnden Menschen vor Augen führen.

 Vielleicht auch ein T.V -Spot.
 Bilder von massenhaften Fischwanderungen in Flüssen, verschollene Arten, Natur und.... übergehend in zerhackte Fische und dem Hinweis das jeder Stomverbrauch auch T.V, Fische bei uns tötet.
 Mit der Frage: Finden sie das gut?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Genau deswegen schlage ich Fische auch in Anwesenheit von zuschauenden Kindern ab und nehme die auch aus.

Dann wissen die sozusagen bzw. erfahren live & direct, wo ihr Essen herkommt bzw. wie dies zustande kommt. Und dass das einst mal Därme besaß.

Wenn das dann irgendwelchen realitätsfremden Helikopter-Bambieltern nicht passt, ist das deren Problem, nicht meins.

Ich kann schließlich nix dafür, wenn Leute zur Realitätsverdrängung neigen und dies auch noch ihrem Nachwuchs so beibringen.

Auch ein Fischstäbchen oder Fertigschnitzel war mal Blut und Eigenweide. Das ist ne unumstößliche Tatsache.

Und wer die nicht veträgt, sollte dringend mal zum Therapeuten gehen, um seine allgemeine Lebenswahrnehmung korrigieren zu lassen.

Andernfalls wird er halt durch nen heilsamen Schock aus seiner schädelvirtuellen Kuschel-Matrix geballert. Soll vorkommen.

Für mich daher keinerlei Grund, auf solche gehirnlich sonstwo befindlichen Affen auch nur ansatzweise Rücksicht zu nehmen und da Hula-Hula zu machen. Für son Blödsinn hab ich keine Zeit.

Weil das schlichtweg ein ganz normaler Vorgang ist. Was irgendwie huft/moved und in die Pfanne soll, muss zuvor gekillt werden.

Wenn das jemand wg. Realitätsferne und Plastikweltleben als Vorschlaghammer empfindet, kann ich da nix für (solange ich ihn nicht mit den frisch entfernten Kaldaunen bewerfe, gibts keinerlei gerechtfertigten Grund zur Beschwerde).

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: Das SOLL man ja sogar ausnahmslos machen zwecks exklusiv legitimierter Nahrungsgewinnung 

Dass man das nur ohne Zuschauer machen soll oder zuvor extra dafür ein verhüllendes Heiliggeisttarnnetz aufbauen, steht nirgendwo.

Gibt's dann also sozusagen zuschauerseitig gar nix zu meckern - man tut schließlich nur wie befohlen *ggggggggg*


----------



## captn-ahab (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Siehst du, du machst genau das, was diese ganzen Tierrechtler und Weltverbesserer und Gutmenschen auch tun. Du nimmst deine eigene Moralvorstellung und versuchst sie anderen als DIE Moral schlechthin aufzuzwingen. So geht das nicht. Dann musst du gänzlich aufhören zu angeln/ Fleisch zu essen/ Auto zu fahren/ ja sogar zu leben.
> 
> 
> Zum Jagdvideo. Was sieht man da schlimmes? Ein Schütze (Franz Albrecht zu Öttingen Spielberg) der sein Handwerk, das Schießen, in Perfektion beherrscht. Jeder Schuß ein 100%iger Treffer. Das Wild stirbt einen Tod, von dem würden alle träumen. Wo ist das Problem? Die Menge? Wo ist der Unterschied, ob einer 15 Sauen in einem Rutsch schießt, oder 15 Schützen jeweils eine Sau schießen??
> Zum Angelvideo. Was ist hier die Problematik? Findest du es abstoßend, dass einer einen Fisch länger als 3 Minuten "festhält"?



Mein gesunder Menschenverstand leitet mich bisher ganz gut durchs Leben.

Meine eigene Moralvorstellugn? Ja, spielt da sicher rein.
Trotzdem halte ich einiges für "Auswüchse" die man zumindest diskutieren draf.

Jagd: 
Ich denke...wenn man weiß wo und wie die Videos entstanden sind, denkt man da anders drüber....will den armen Knaben hohen Standes jetzt auch nicht bashen....ich denke wir wissen was ich meine 

Angeln:
Wo ist das Angeln???
Warum kein Pool???
Da sitzten 10 Störe in nem kleinen teich und werden 3 mal pro tag rausgekurbelt und von irgendwerlchen Trotteln ncoh schön 2 Minuten vor die kamera gehalten...na geile Sache!


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Mein gesunder Menschenverstand leitet mich bisher ganz gut durchs Leben.
> 
> Meine eigene Moralvorstellugn? Ja, spielt da sicher rein.
> Trotzdem halte ich einiges für "Auswüchse" die man zumindest diskutieren draf.
> ...



Geile Sache hin oder her. (Ihr schaut zuviel Youtube)

Es gibt nun mal von einigen Grenzüberschreitungen. 
Wie im übrigen leben auch.

Der arme Kerl hat eine Menge Geld gezahlt welches das Tierreservat dringend benötigt. Davon Leben die. Die haben keine reiche Peta als Sponsor im Nacken.


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Bis hierhin kann ich komplett folgen. Wurde auch schon zuvor bemerkt, diese Entfremdung von der Natur(nutzung). Ist ein grundlegend fehlender Verwertungsgedanke nicht auch Ausdruck eines Entfremdungsprozesses?



Ich werde mich hüten, von einem grundsätzlichen Fehlen des Verwertungsgedankens zu sprechen, oftmals fehlt Einigen überhaupt das Verständnis fürs Angeln, gerade in der sehr jungen Fraktion, da zählen die Klamotten, die modernste Rute, Rolle,Köder und spätestens beim Drillen eines unerwarteten Gegners wirds kritisch, ich nenn die immer Spaßfraktion, sind aber dennoch Angler. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, das sie oftmals keinen Fisch mitbringen dürfen, macht ja Dreck und stinkt.
Klingt böse ist aber leider relativ oft Tatsache, über die Rolle des familiären Umfeldes ganz zu schweigen.
Kaum vorstellbar, aber es soll sehr teure Kücheneinrichtungen geben, die ungenutzt ihr Dasein fristen, da es niemenden gibt, der damit umgehen kann oder will, da ist die Mikrowelle oder die Kaffeemaschine das einzig gebrauchte Gerät, hab ich zur Genüge selbst gesehen !!! 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist ein grundlegend fehlender Verwertungsgedanke nicht auch Ausdruck eines Entfremdungsprozesses?



Nicht doch eher ein Anpassungsprozess?


----------



## Barsch-Guru (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Mein gesunder Menschenverstand...


 
Nichts auf der Welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der Verstand. Denn jedermann ist überzeugt, daß er genug davon habe. (Rene Descartes)


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

So ein Quatsch. Da kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Die jungen Angler haben meistens gar nicht die Kohle dafür.

Teure Ruten und Rollen wird doch eher bei der Ü40 Generation gesehen.


----------



## ronram (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die jungen Angler haben meistens gar nicht die Kohle dafür.



Kann ich bestätigen. [emoji14]
Aber gute Eltern fördern das Hobby Angeln (an der Stelle möchte ich meiner Mutter danken!)


----------



## Revilo62 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Wenn Du Dich da mal nicht irrst, da gibt es Foren und auch Shops die gezielt genau diese Generation erreichen und wenn ich in Berlin unterwegs bin, dann frag ich mich manchmal, woher haben die die Kohle 300 - 400 Tacken /Kombo ist da nicht unbedingt selten und dieser JDM-Hype zielt genau auf diese Gruppe Käufer, auch wenn ich mich davon inspirieren lassen kann.
@ronram , ja, lieben dank auch  an meine Mama, allerdings dachte die auch praktisch und freute sich auf eingelegte Weissfische oder mal einen Karpfen 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Sharpo (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ja is klar.

Eher wohl ein Neidfaktor- Problem.


----------



## Purist (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nicht doch eher ein Anpassungsprozess?



Anpassung an wen? Gutmenschen, Tierrechtler, "Angelsportjournalisten" oder an die "Scene" im Ausland? 

Vielleicht schmeckt denen auch der Süßwasserfisch nicht oder sie haben keinen Bock sich die Finger dafür schmutzig zu machen, soll's auch geben.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist ein grundlegend fehlender Verwertungsgedanke nicht auch Ausdruck eines Entfremdungsprozesses?


 
 Sicher, ...ä...obwohl.
 Normal wäre es sicher, wie ein Mader zunächst zu töten was zu bekommen ist .
 Das wurde immer wieder so gemacht, das ist normal.
 Ist aber ein Trieb nicht auch so etwas, wie aus Spaß zu handeln?


 Aber schon auf Natur bewusst Rücksicht zu nehmen oder Natur schützen zu wollen entspricht wohl eher der Vernunft, als normalen menschlichen Verhaltens.
 (Was für ein Zufall, da sehe ich ihn wieder den Mader. Es ist also besser einen Fisch unnötig zu töten, als Ihn zu fangen und dann schwimmen zu lassen...
 Ach ja, der Marder ist ja nur ein Tier, wir natürlich, ja was denn....
 Wir lassen den Fisch einfach nur vorbeiziehen, weil Wir ja genug zu essen haben.:q)

 Aber für solche Schutzgedanken sollte man wissen wie wichtig einem Selbst, der Naturerhalt ist.
 Ein Natur entfremdeten Städter musst Du erst mal zeigen was gefährdet ist, möglichst niedliche sollten die Tiere aber schon sein...
 Das macht das Fernsehen und schon beginnt der Städter sich für die Natur in der Ferne einzusetzen. 
 Der begreift längst nicht mehr,  das Natur vor jeder Haustür ist.

 Dumm nur, das Tierfilmer längst im Ausland die Natur suchen oder  die Fernsehsender in den Städten liegen und das dort wohl auch eher Städter arbeiten.
 Was gibt es denn überhaupt noch über Natur, was nicht aus dem Ausland zugekauft oder von Verbänden übernommen wird?
 Schon bei Begriffen wie  Ausgerottet oder verschollen sträuben sich mir oft die Nackenhaare.
 Ehrlicher wäre es, zu sagen für den Erhalt oder Neuansiedlung besteht bei uns in Deutschland bislang kein ausreichendes Interesse.
 So etwas beleidigt dann Jeden, das mag keiner, ist aber die Wahrheit.

 Es ist zwar toll das man in den Schulen heute lernt, wie das Blatt einer Pflanze arbeitet oder was Tierschutz und Naturschutz ist.
 Aber was hilft es wenn Sie dort eben nicht die Arten der Heimat kennen und eigentlich fremd im eigenen Land sind.
 Das war einmal anders, solche Dinge gehörten früher spätestens zu höheren Schulbildung.
 Auch da also Naturentfremdung der Heimat, hin zu gewinnbringenden, nutzbaren, globalen, theoretischen und oberflächlichen Wissen.

 Ich komme mir immer völlig doof vor, wenn ich staunenden Menschen erklären kann, das es mehr als nur 3-5 Fischarten in Ihrer Heimat gibt. Das Angler tatsächlich auch Fische besetzen verwundert viele.#q


----------



## Hechtbär (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Nur mal ein kleines Beispiel meinerseits zum Thema "Entfremdung von der Natur".

Komme vor 6 Wochen vom Angeln. Samstag Vormittag. Umgehungstraße der Autobahn brechend voll... Danke A7!!
Mitten durch den Wald im Schneckentempo. Steht rechts ein Audi mit Warnblicker auf dem Grünstreifen...
Kennzeichen aus dem Pott.. Familie aus dem Urlaub auf dem Weg nach Hause.

Man ist ja freundlich.. Rechts ran(kein anderer hatte es bisher getan). Steige aus und sehe schon das Drama. Mama, Papa und 2 Kinder (geschätzt 10 und 12) stehen um ein Böckchen herum.
Ich zu ihnen hin... Moin, kann ich helfen?
Kinder am heulen, Vadder der Verzweifelung nahe. 
Hab das Reh angefahren!!! Ich: Ja und? Passiert hier schon mal?! 
Er: Es lebt noch!! 
Ich: Ok. Dann will ich mal helfen. (gehe zum Auto und hole mein Aufbrechmesser)
Knie mich zum Böckchen. (Hinterläufe gebrochen sonst voll da)
Schon kommt die Frage die kommen MUSSTE!!

....Was machen sie den jetzt???...
Ich: Das Tier aus seinem Leid erlösen! Was denn sonst???
Die Kinder: Können sie nicht machen!!! Das muss zum Tierarzt!!
Ich denen in aller Ruhe erklärt warum das nicht Zielführend ist...

Erstaunte Gesichter!

Kaum hatte ich ausgesprochen, steckte das Messer im Herz, 2 Umdrehungen und ein Blutschwall und das Thema war dann Geschichte.

Vader: käseweiss
Mutter: kurz vor Ohnmacht
Kinder: Darf ich mal anfassen!!

Denen dann kurz das Tier Reh erklärt.
Dann den Jagdpächter gerufen. Der freute sich, das schon jemand die Arbeit getan hatte.

Und die Familie aus dem Pott ist garantiert mit einer Erfahrung gesegnet worden, die sie so schnell nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@Hechtbär, fast den gleichen Vorgang hatte ich schon mit einem angefahrenen Stück Dammwild, inclusive dem Tierarzt, der schon dank Handy, angerufen wurde.
Allerdings habe ich es der Polizei überlassen, der Qual ein Ende zu bereiten, obwohl ich auch ein (Säuge)Tier sachgerecht töten kann und dies an anderer Stelle schon einige Male gemacht habe. 
Wenn du selbst keinen Jagdschein hast, weißt du hoffentlich, dass du da rechtlich voll in den Misthaufen greifst und zwar egal, wie sachgerecht du das Tier in Jenseits schickst!
Es fehlt dir dann nämlich der entsprechende Sachkundenachweis.
Metzger, Tierarzt, Polizei, Jagdausübungsberechtigter sowieso, darf das, du und ich nicht.
Vor Gericht zählt dann nicht mehr die Qual des Tieres und gesunder Menschenverstand schon gar nicht!
Wenn Tierschützermamma/Papa damit nicht klar gekommen wären und auch bei den Sheriffs sind schützerbeseelte Heulsusen gar nicht selten, dann hättest du die Rechnung bekommen, für deine "Zivilcourage".

Dies war aber denoch ein gutes Beispiel dafür wie schräg und kaputt manche Leute inzwischen drauf sind.
Schon der lächerliche Ruf nach dem Tierarzt reicht als Beleg dafür.

Jürgen


----------



## Hechtbär (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! :m
Wie gut, das unsere "Ordnungshüter" gar nicht mehr zu einem Wildunfall ohne Personenschaden kommen!
Und die Jagdpächter in der Umgebung sind allesamt froh über Mithilfe.|rolleyes

Wie ist das denn mit der Sportfischerprüfung...
Hab ich da nicht den Sachkundenachweis, wie ich eine Kreatur waidgerecht ru töten habe? ^^

Außerdem: Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, steht mir dann das Tierschutzgesetz zur Seite!


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Nur mal ein kleines Beispiel meinerseits zum Thema "Entfremdung von der Natur".
> 
> 
> Vader: käseweiss
> ...



 Kenne ich ähnlich, Kinder gehen mit so etwas recht offen um,
 die Schockt man nicht, mit einem Vorgang der in der menschlichen Entwicklung ganz normal war.
 Im Gegenteil, da ist oft so etwas wie Neugier die erweckt wird. Ist ja wohl auch kein Zufall, das Kinder so oft bei Anglern stehen bleiben wollen. 

 Trotzdem denke ich das Du im Nachhinein durchaus einen bösen Eindruck hinterlassen haben kannst.
 Hängt halt viel von den Eltern ab, was Die Eltern später über dich redeten.
 Warst Du nun der hilfreiche Helfer oder der Grobian vom Lande.


----------



## Hechtbär (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

DAS ist mir ehrlich gesagt einerlei.
Ich würde immer ein Tier von seinem Leid erlösen.
Guuut... Wolf und Luchs stehen da etwas neben. Das würde ich immer MACHEN lassen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist ein grundlegend fehlender Verwertungsgedanke nicht auch Ausdruck eines Entfremdungsprozesses?



Nö.

Angeln dient der Befriedigung des Jagdtriebes. Wenn das erreicht ist, ohne den Fisch zu töten, macht das doch nix.

Die Entfremdung fängt woanders an. Nämlich da, wo ich die Natur so zu verbiegen versuche, dass mir der gewünschte Erfolg mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit beschert wird.


Hmmmm. wenn ich nun jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetze um ihn später nochmal fangen zu können, ist das doch schon nah dran am Verbiegen......

Verzwickt....

Macht aber nix.

Wenn wir die Entscheidungsgewalt behalten, wann wir welchen Fisch zurücksetzen und wann wir entnehmen, können und die paar C&Rer wie auch die Tierschützer den Buckel rauf- und runterrutschen.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Hechtbär schrieb:


> Guuut... Wolf und Luchs stehen da etwas neben. Das würde ich immer MACHEN lassen.



ACHTUNG!!! Ganz heißes Eisen! Wolf und Luchs darf nichts und niemand von seinem Leid erlösen. Die unterliegen nämlich nicht dem Jagdrecht sondern dem Naturschutzrecht. Darum werde auch ich als Jagdausübungsberechtigter im Falle eines Wildunfalles mit Wolf oder Luchs , meinen Hintern aus der Schusslinie bewegen und ALLE weiteren Schritte den netten Beamten der Staatsgewalt ueberlassen. Die stehen meist solange dumm in der Gegend rum, bis besagtes Verkehrsopfer vor lauter Elend freiwillig die Regenbogenbrücke überquert hat. Mein Jagdschein wäre nämlich einkassiert wenn ich bei der Überquerung nachhelfen würde, inkl. Geldstrafe und Strafanzeige. Volles Programm also.


----------



## harzsalm (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Man muss dann  als  Jäger nur das SSS durchführen und nicht  zu viel reden!


----------



## Jose (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Man muss dann  als  Jäger nur das SSS durchführen...



was'n das schon wieder? erklär das mal den nur-anglern hier.


----------



## gründler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Schiessen Schaufeln Schweigen.....


----------



## Jose (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

danke #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Denkt mal abseits von Wölfen etc. einfach mal gelegentlich wieder ans eigentliche Thema hier:
Kampf gegen C+R, C+D, Trophäenangeln, Angeln in Anlagen, Carphunting oder Fotografieren von Fischen etc.:
*Symptome*

Rechtlicher Zwang zum Angeln *nur* zur Verwertung und Hege (anerkannt von Verbänden):
*Ursache *
(und mittel- langfristig der Tod des Angelns, weil weder zur Verwertung Angler gebraucht werden, und ohne Angeln schon gar keine Hege).

*Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Purist (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Kann es sein, dass es zwei Typen von Tierrechtlern gibt? 
Die einen wollen ideologisch kein Tier töten, weil sie jedes Tier dem Menschen gleichstellen und das auf ein "Lebensrecht" übertragen.

Die anderen gestehen Tieren ein Leben in möglichst natürlicher Umgebung zu, Wald und Wiesen anstatt Weide, planen aber im Rahmen der Hege das Töten einer nicht art/herdengefährdenden Menge, zum verzehr durch den Menschen, mit ein. Eine Begründung dahinter: Natürliche Bestandsregulierung nicht möglich, weil Raubtiere fehlen- kranke und alte Tiere, und hiermit bekommt man jeden Tierrechtler erster Sorte dran, schleppen sich daher oftmals qualvoll bis in den Tod, wenn man sie nicht in der Zeit davor schlachtet. 

Bei Fischen habe ich es schon mehrfach beobachtet, wieviele Jahre die mit Krankheiten und alterserscheinungen kämpfen- Tierquälerei anstatt Erlösung? #c Was macht man mit von Bootsschrauben angeschnittenen Großfischen? 

Wobei man sich nun aber auch die Frage stellen könnte, zu welcher Gruppe gehört der Tierschutzbund? Wenn man sich informiert, muss man zum Schluß kommen, dass die noch lange nicht Peta-Niveau (Tierrechtler der oben als erstes erwähnten Art) erreicht haben. Denen geht's vielmehr um ordentlichen Umgang mit Tieren (siehe Schlachtung und Transport) und, historisch bedingt, um Naturschutz. 
Warum die C&R angesprungen sind, kann man sich denken. |rolleyes


----------



## NedRise (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ne, warum ist den der ehrenwerte Tierschutzbund C&R angesprungen?Ich kann es mir nicht denken, glaube aber weil Sie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



> Warum die C&R angesprungen sind, kann man sich denken.


Der Tierschutzbund schreibt es doch klar:
Weil sie Angeln als Hobby insgesamt weg haben wollen....
Es gäbe sinnvollere Hobbys..

Und das ist die "Antwort" des DAFV zum Tag des Fisches und der Aktion des TSB:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...mitteilungen/tag-der-fische-am-22-august-2015


----------



## BERND2000 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Tierschutzbund schreibt es doch klar:
> Weil sie Angeln als Hobby insgesamt weg haben wollen....
> Es gäbe sinnvollere Hobbys..
> 
> http://


 Sicher, gibt es die...
 Tierschutz, Radfahren, Musik machen, Konzerte besuchen, sich einen Hund anschaffen und Gassi gehen, Baden, mit dem Motorrad umherfahren, Rennen fahren, Boot fahren, Fußball, Joggen,  Reisen....
 All diese Dinge verbindet Ihre Sinnlosigkeit = Hobby, weil Spaß bezogen.
 Auch C&R würde sich da gut einfügen..

 Fischfang zum Essen passt da einfach nicht , das ist Nahrungssuche.
#c
Ist das dann immer noch ein Hobby? 
 Nur weil die Arbeit Spaß macht und sich das meist nicht rechnet könnte man es als Hobby betrachten.


----------



## Lazarus (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Fischfang zum Essen passt da einfach nicht , das ist Nahrungssuche.
> #c
> Ist das dann immer noch ein Hobby?
> Nur weil die Arbeit Spaß macht und sich das meist nicht rechnet könnte man es als Hobby betrachten.


Das ist jetzt aber eine ziemlich krude Argumentation. Was ist mit dem Schrebergarten, wo die Leute Salat anbauen, obwohl es den auch beim Aldi gibt? Was ist mit Pilzsammlern? Mit Hobbyimkern mit ihren 2, 3 Völkern?

Warum ein Hobby außer Freude nicht auch Satt machen darf, weißt wohl nur du. So weit gehen nicht mal die Tierschützer.

Die Einstellung, dass es keinen Spaß machen darf, sein Essen selbst, mit eigenen Händen zu gewinnen und anschließend zuzubereiten ist wieder ein Zeichen, wie unnatürlich sehr viele von uns heute leben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum die C&R angesprungen sind, kann man sich denken. |rolleyes



Was in diesem Spiel von einigen als verschmerzbarer Angriff auf den c&r Bauern gesehen wird(andere Bauern hat man ja schon gutgläubig naiv und ohne Taktik geopfert),gilt in Wirklichkeit der Dame [emoji6] 

Und nebenbei..auch der TSB ist in die Jahre gekommen und hat ein gew.Identitäts-und Themenproblem.

Die Radikalinskis haben mit PETRA oder der zündelnden ALF ihr neues geistiges Pflegeheim,den Realisten in d.Bevölkerung ist klar,das zu strenger Tierschutz mit Interessen von Wirtschaft und Verbraucher kollidiert,die anderen spenden lieber gleich ans örtl.Tierheim.
Desweiteren sind einige Themen von der Politik gepachtet worden.

Durchdachter(!), Tierschutz ist (analog zum Naturschutz)ja weit komplexer als derzeit oft scheinheilig gepredigt.Gilt für TSB und Politik übr.gleichermassen.

Selbst das TSG berücksichtigt das nicht.Streng geregelt bedeutet nicht automatisch gut geregelt.

Was also liegt näher,als TSB mit noch verfügbaren Randthemen punkten zu wollen ?Welche vermeintliche Sau bleibt noch für den PR wirksamen Dorftrieb über?

Müsste etwas sein,wo mit rel.geringem Aufwand und ein wenig halbwahren blabla von der blöden Gegenseite kaum Widerstand zu erwarten ist.

Also da würde ich mich auch auf Angler konzentrieren.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Hier gehts um die gut gemachte Kampagne des Tierschutzbundes, dem wie (fast) immer die Verbände der Angelfischer nichts entgegensetzen.*



Das sehe ich als großen Knackpunkt an. Es passiert nichts.
Dabei kann man Angeln mit sehr vielen positiven Aspekten verbinden, die sich wunderbar bewerben lassen:

Erholung, Entspannung, Naturerlebnis, Freiheit, Spannung, Urlaub, Sport, usw. vom Meer bis zu malerischen Gebirgsflüssen. Positive Bilder durch und durch, da müsste jeder Marketing-Experte mit der Zunge schnalzen.

Dazu haben wir viele Prominente die angeln gehen.

Sportler (Zach, Augenthaler, Klose, Hrubesch,...) - TV-Leute (Wijnvoord, Wepper-Brüder, usw.) - Musiker (Eric Clapton, Marteria) .... sind mir jetzt mal auf die Schnelle eingefallen, es gibt sicherlich noch viel mehr.

Unterm Strich: Ein Hobby, dass man perfekt mit positiven Eigenschaften, positiven Bildern und beliebten Prominenten hervorragend bewerben kann.

Es passiert nichts. #q

Stattdessen gehen sich viele Angler sehr heftig gegenseitig an und betreiben so (sicher ungewollt) noch weiter Negativwerbung. 

Da kann man sagen was man will, die angeblichen Tierschützer machen alles richtig. Die wissen was sie tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als großen Knackpunkt an. Es passiert nichts.
> Dabei kann man Angeln mit sehr vielen positiven Aspekten verbinden, die sich wunderbar bewerben lassen:
> 
> Erholung, Entspannung, Naturerlebnis, Freiheit, Spannung, Urlaub, Sport, usw. vom Meer bis zu malerischen Gebirgsflüssen. Positive Bilder durch und durch, da müsste jeder Marketing-Experte mit der Zunge schnalzen.
> ...


Problem erkannt, danke.......


----------



## BERND2000 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber eine ziemlich krude Argumentation. Was ist mit dem Schrebergarten, wo die Leute Salat anbauen, obwohl es den auch beim Aldi gibt? Was ist mit Pilzsammlern? Mit Hobbyimkern mit ihren 2, 3 Völkern?
> 
> Warum ein Hobby außer Freude nicht auch Satt machen darf, weißt wohl nur du. So weit gehen nicht mal die Tierschützer.
> 
> Die Einstellung, dass es keinen Spaß machen darf, sein Essen selbst, mit eigenen Händen zu gewinnen und anschließend zuzubereiten ist wieder ein Zeichen, wie unnatürlich sehr viele von uns heute leben.


 
 Nicht alles immer ganz so ernst nehmen.:m 
 Ich bin kein so moralischer verbitterter älterer Herr. Nee es macht mir eher Spaß, so etwas auch verdrehend, auf die Schippe zu nehmen.

Mir ging es lediglich darum, locker darauf hin zu weisen, das man nur uns den Hobbyangler über den "Sinn" der Handlung betrachtet, der das bitte nicht aus Spaß macht.
 Schon der Begriff Hobby weist darauf hin, das man etwas zum Spaß macht, was durchaus auch produktiv sein kann.

 Naturschutz macht Sinn, aber Tierschutz|kopfkrat ....ist lediglich von moralischer Bedeutung.
 Mit der der Moral ist das so eine Sache.
 C&Rler sind auch Tierschützer, weil sie es ablehnen ein Tier = Ihren Fang unnötig zu töten.
 Einige kuscheln ja schon mit Ihren Karpfen, so wie Ihre Gegner mit Ihren Haustieren, auf den Fotos.

 Da haben Beide viel gemeinsam, z.B Ihre Liebe zu Haustieren die keine positive natürliche Bedeutung haben, aber Nachteile.
 Trotzdem stören sich die erklärten Tierschützer an dem Vorgang, diese Kuschelfische nur zu fangen und sie dann nicht zu töten.
 Die Extremen trennt nur eins, das Fische für so etwas gehakt werden, was für einen Karpfen sicher weniger gefährlich ist als eine Kastration beim Stubentiger.

 Nun verstanden, was ich mit verdrehen meine.:q
 Manchmal ist so etwas lustig, manchmal kann es auch helfen, so eben auch Dinge zu bemerken, die man sonst, so nicht betrachtet.

 Aber Tierschutz ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.
 Bei uns eben von dem Blickwinkel, das es falsch ist zu Angeln, wenn man keinen Fisch entnehmen will.

 Wobei allen klar ist, das man diese Entnahme oft mit Mindestmaßen, Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzungen deckeln muss und es meist trotzdem noch Fischbesatz benötigt.
 Sorry, da kann ja wohl ein Entnahmegebot keine Verbesserung sein.


 Aber selbst die Verfechter von C&R beim Angeln werden es unterschiedlich betrachten.

 1. Vielen geht es darum Traumangelfische, Fischmengen zum Wiederfang zu erhalten.( Rekord-Angler, Wettfischer)

 2.Einigen darum, das sie keinen Fisch töten wollen, den sie gar nicht essen , aber fangen wollen.(Auch das ist Tierschutz)

 3.Einige wollen Ihr Tun auch möglichst umweltverträglich betreiben, Laichfischerhalt und natürlicher Größenaufbau.(Umweltschutz)
 ..und das lässt sich auch noch kombinieren.

 Einig sind alle Angler sich nur, das Sie Angeln wollen.
 Aber auch die Gegenseite vereint es, das es seltsam ist, Spaß daran zu haben Fische zu fangen.

 Fischnutzern mag man es nachsehen auch Spaß zu haben, trotzdem bleiben es Angler, die Fische mit Spaß fangen und töten.
 Der ganze Blickwinkel ändert sich erst, wenn Naturschutz oder Angeln als Freizeitbedürfnis der Menschen ins Bild rückt.

 Nicht aber, wenn Angler wegen der Fischnutzung, zu geduldeten Tierquälern werden.
 Das ist heute aber wohl unsere rechtliche Position.

 Gleichzeitig gibt es eben in Deutschland Wettfischen, C&R, P&T und vieles mehr.
 Was für ein Wunder das wir reichlich Angriffsfläche bieten.

 Bedankt Euch halt bei der Politik, das sie Gesetzesnderungen als Wahlversprechen verschenkt, ohne an die Folgen zu denken.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nicht aber, wenn Angler wegen der Fischnutzung, zu geduldeten Tierquälern werden.
> Das ist heute aber wohl unsere rechtliche Position.
> 
> Gleichzeitig gibt es eben in Deutschland Wettfischen, C&R, P&T und vieles mehr.
> ...



Genau hier liegt auch ein Problem: Es kann nur um "alles" gehen. Also Angeln grundsätzlich zu behandeln, ansonsten wird es scheibchenweise Einschränkungen geben bis zum totalen Angelverbot.

Ein Blick zu unseren europäischen Nachbarn zeigt, wie es gehen kann und dass es möglich ist.

Nur, wenn man, wie bei uns, sich ständig gegenseitig an die Gurgel geht und versucht, seine eigene Vorstellung als das einzig Wahre zu verkaufen, wird man kaum seine Interessen gemeinsam vertreten können.

Jeder kennt das doch, wenn man am Wasser ist: In der Regel sind die Leute fasziniert und neugierig.

So muss es in meinen Augen gehen: Angler auf persönlicher Eben, Vereine auf lokaler Ebene, die Landesverbände auf Landesebene und der Bundesverband auf Bundesebene - wenn jeder sein Teil tut, können wir uns mit breiter Brust, vielen Argumenten und Sympathien den Bambi-Streichlern stellen und ganz deutlich kommunizieren:

Wir angeln, weil es uns Freude macht, wir gerne in der Natur sind und diese deshalb erhalten wollen und wir sind total nette, sympathische Menschen und das Bild vom fiesen Tierquäler wird nur von schrägen Bambi-Streichlern verkauft.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ich möchte doch noch einmal auf die wichtige Bedeutung der Selektivität des Angelns zurückkommen. Weil ich dieses wirklich für elementar für eine (Aufklärungs-) Kampagne in Sachen Angeln gegen die Vorwürfe aus Tierschützerkreisen halte.
Akzeptieren wir doch zunächst einmal gedanklich, dass Angeln (unabhängig von der Frage des unsinnigen Entnahmezwangs) einen Zusammenhang zum Nahrungserwerb hat. Der Zusammenhang ist einfach da, weil kulturhistorisch gewachsen, auch wenn der eine oder andere zeitgenössische Angler keinen Fisch ißt. 
Wenn dieser Zusammenhang besteht, dann ist der Vergleich mit der (ebenfalls angefeindeten Jagd) naheliegend. Jäger jagen selektiv, nicht nur auf dem Papier (Hegeplan), sondern auch praktisch. Ein Tier, dass sie nicht töten wollen, beschießen sie nicht und tangieren es auch vorher nicht. Beim Angeln, das ja per se als extensive Fangmethode zu gelten hat, ist dem Töten das Haken vorausgesetzt. Das Töten kann, wie beim Jäger, selektiv betrieben werden, dass Haken nur in geringfügigem Maße. Aus dem Tierschutzgedanken heraus aufgrund des Hakens eine Entnahmepflicht abzuleiten, würde bedeuten, eine selektive Entnahme, die beim Jagen selbstverständlich ist, zu verbieten, jedenfalls der Verantwortung des Anglers zu entziehen. Dem Tierschutzgedanken entspricht aber viel mehr, die Verantwortung des Anglers zu stärken, als sie zu schwächen.
Natürlich bezieht sich - und da liegt ein Unterschied zur Jagd - der Tierschutzgedanke auf den gesamten Umgang mit Tieren, beim Angeln also auch auf die Vorgänge des Hakens und die Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang. Diese Phasen müssen natürlich auch tierschutzgerecht ausgestaltet werden. Hierfür sind im Rahmen der Waidgerechtigkeit aus meiner Sicht ausreichende Regeln geschaffen, die durchaus auch praktikabel sind. 
Dass diese gelegentlich nicht beachtet werden, z.B. weil jemand fünf Minuten und mehr an einem Fisch herumfotographieren muss, den er zurücksetzen will, scheint die Angler insgesamt angreifbar zu machen. In Wirklichkeit tut es das allenfalls in dem Maße, als Angler sich dazu bekennen, Verstöße gegen die Waidgerechtigkeit zu tolerieren. Das tun sie aber in der Regel nicht - und das wird auch in der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung so wahrgenommen. Einer weiteren Abgrenzung der Anglerschaft von Verstößen gegen die Waidgerechtigkeit bedarf es daher nicht, erst recht nicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam oder zur vermeintlichen Vermeidung ominöser Verbote.
Der TSB mag vorschlagen, seine Zeit anders als mit angeln zu verbringen. Im Übrigen gibt es Leute, die vorschlagen, man solle seine Zeit nicht mit Fleischessen verbringen, nicht Autofahren, keine männlichen Begriffe ohne gleichzeitig die weibliche Form zu verwenden, keine Flugreisen im Urlaub mehr zu machen und keinen Zirkus und keinen Zoo mehr zu besuchen, keinen Strom mehr aus Kernkraftwerken zu beziehen usw. usf. Das alles darf man vorschlagen. Und noch viel mehr. Ich schlage vor, seine Zeit nicht als Spendensammler oder Funktionär im Tierschutzverband zu verbringen, weil es Sinnvolleres gibt.
Wir Angler werden wegen dieses Gejaules nicht aufhören zu angeln; im Gegenteil: wir suchen vermehrt die Orte auf, wo es nicht mehr zu hören ist. Sicher, es wird immer mal wieder den einen oder anderen Politiker geben, der glaubt, durch Einschränkungen der Naturnutzung bei seiner Wählerschaft Punkte zu sammeln. Solche Ausreißer kommen vor, gehen aber meist schneller wieder. Aber niemand soll glauben, dass Politiker auf Kommando von Tierschützern gleich das Angeln verbieten. Und ich glaube nicht, dass eine Kampagne, wie die, über die hier gesprochen wird, einen einzigen am Angeln interessierten Menschen davon abhalten wird, angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Abgrenzung der Anglerschaft von Verstößen gegen die Waidgerechtigkeit bedarf es daher nicht*, erst recht nicht im vorauseilenden Gehorsam oder zur vermeintlichen Vermeidung ominöser Verbote.
> *Der TSB mag vorschlagen, seine Zeit anders als mit angeln zu verbringen. ...... *Das alles darf man vorschlagen. Und noch viel mehr. *Ich schlage vor, seine Zeit nicht als Spendensammler oder Funktionär im Tierschutzverband zu verbringen, weil es Sinnvolleres gibt...
> ....... *Aber niemand soll glauben, dass Politiker auf Kommando von Tierschützern gleich das Angeln verbieten. Und ich glaube nicht, dass eine Kampagne, wie die, über die hier gesprochen wird, einen einzigen am Angeln interessierten Menschen davon abhalten wird, angeln zu gehen.*



Danke. Die Kampagne des TSB dient in erster Linie dazu, Angler zu provozieren...zu möglichst lautem, aggressiven, gerne unklugen Rechtfertigungsgeschrei.

Daraus erwartet man gehaltvolle Angriffspunkte für ein weiteres Vorgehen.

Der liberale , interessierte Durchschnittsmensch ist nicht das alleinige Ziel, die Angler sind es ebenso.

Diese Kampagne läuft ins Leere und sollte gar nicht weitere Beachtung finden.

Kluges und umsichtiges Vorgehen ist Trumpf - wer schreit, hat Unrecht.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Ja stimmt, die beste Lobbyarbeit war schon immer, den Angelgegnern Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit zu überlassen...............

VDSF winkt mal wieder ............

Nichts tun für Angeln und Angler (bzw. nichts richtig), das konnte der VDFS und auch der dann in DAFV umbenannte VDFS schon immer am besten..

Passt also bestens....................


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Danke. Die Kampagne des TSB dient in erster Linie dazu, Angler zu provozieren...zu möglichst lautem, aggressiven, gerne unklugen Rechtfertigungsgeschrei.
> 
> Daraus erwartet man gehaltvolle Angriffspunkte für ein weiteres Vorgehen.
> 
> ...



 Mag auch sein. 
 In erster Linie dient die Kampagne wohl die Spendengenerierung.
 Warum soll ich dem noch eine Plattform schaffen?
 Gruß A.


----------



## 9Auge (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Diese Kampagne läuft ins Leere und sollte gar nicht weitere Beachtung finden.

Kluges und umsichtiges Vorgehen ist Trumpf - wer schreit, hat Unrecht.

R.S.[/QUOTE]



Dann macht unser Bundesverband doch alles richtig


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



9Auge schrieb:


> Diese Kampagne läuft ins Leere und sollte gar nicht weitere Beachtung finden.
> 
> Kluges und umsichtiges Vorgehen ist Trumpf - wer schreit, hat Unrecht.
> 
> R.S.





Dann macht unser Bundesverband doch alles richtig [/QUOTE]

 Diesen Umkehrschluss unterschreiben ich nicht


----------



## friloo (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

@ ronram, kann Dir nur Recht geben. 

Gestern war ich mal wieder beim fischen,(nur 90 Minuten hat sich kaum gelohnt auszupacken) dann wurde mir das Wasser von oben zu naß 

Blos was ich den 90 Minuten erfahren und gesehen habe reicht auch für einen ganzen Tag. 

Da waren wohl irgendwelche Drecksäue unterwegs, der ganze Angelplatz war zugemüllt mit Zigarettenkippen, bin auch Raucher aber ich habe immer ne leere Maisdose, die ich dann hinterher sowieso mit nach Hause nehme. Im Gestrüpp neben dem Angelplatz lagen leere Fastfood-Verpackungen, die wohl jemand voll hintragen konnte aber die leichten leeren konnte der nicht mehr wegtragen. 

PS. Auch ich nehme nicht jeden Fisch mit, es ist meine Entscheidung was ich entnehme. Dann gibt es noch Schonmaß, Schonzeit und für einzelne Arten manchmal ein Entnahmeverbot. Es gibt auch die Methode das selektiven Fischens. Klartext,  auf nen Karpfenköder fängt man nur selten einen Zander

Da ich an dem Gewässer seit 3 Jahren ne Jahreskarte habe, traf ich auch einen  Angelkumpel, der erzählte mir das etliche Tage vorher genau an dieser Stelle ein verluderter 1,80 Wels lag, teilweise ans Ufer gezogen, da soll ein Angler zwei große Welse in einer Nacht gefangen und releast haben. Beweise habe ich leider nicht. 

Ist auch egal, jeder kennt die  verluderten Fische die am Ufer treiben. Wieviele davon eines natürlichen Todes gestorben sind, lässt sich nicht feststellen. 

Diese Eindrücke können sich auch unsere Gegner holen und sie wären Wasser auf deren Mühlen. 

Zur Sache: 1983 trat die "Europäische Vogelschutzrichtlinie" in Kraft. Im Vorfeld war das Verbot der Haltung aller europ. Vögel im Gespräch. Bereits 1982 lagen in jeder Verbandsschrift des DKB (Deutscher Kanarienzüchterverband)und der AV (Arbeitsgemainschaft für Vogelzucht) 8 Postkarten bereit, die man nur ausschneiden, unterschreiben und frankieren musste. Adressaten waren die Ministerien, die Parteien und die Fraktionen. Die sind damals in Postkarten ersoffen und haben dadurch erst mit gekriegt wem sie schaden würden, nämlich dem eigenen Wählervolk. Bis heute dürfen europ. Wildvögel, unter bestimmten Bedingungen, gehalten werden. 

Wenn  wir Angler uns nicht wehren oder wenn unsere Verbände zu schwach sind, sind wir am Arsch. Dabei ist es heute viel einfacher wie vor 35 Jahren. Ne Vorlage zum Ausdrucken, ne Anleitung wie ausdrucken (Papierstärke), auschneiden, unterschreiben, frankieren, abschicken. Vergesst Emails, da macht man den Spamfilter scharf und sieht sie nicht mal. Aber Postsäcke voll Widersprüche machen Eindruck. 

cu Hans


----------



## Polarfuchs (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/meck...terben-offenbar-Ethanol,fischesterben100.html

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....onn.00f67fff-1526-4efb-8282-337a9a6b9d5d.html

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Fischsterben-in-der-Kleinen-Wipper-1263702760

http://reset.org/knowledge/plastic-ocean-plastikinseln-im-meer

http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten/Norddeutschland/Kampf-gegen-Ueberfischung-der-Ostsee


Auch wenn es hier vielleicht ein bisserl OT ist, ABER:

Es gibt echt keine sinnvolleren Betätigungsfelder im Sinne der Fisches, lieber Tierschutzbund, als UNS unnötiger Weise auf den Senkel zu gehen?!?!?#c

Ihr habt doch echt nen Schatten#h

Schade, daß ihr derart viel Energie für ein paar Spinner (in euren Augen) unter uns aufwendet, denn mehr sind es nicht. Was wollt Ihr denn?? Das ich wirklich demnächst jeden Fisch einen auf die Rübe geben muß wenn ich angele?? Habe ich keinen Bock drauf und werde ich auch unabhängig von Gesetzeslage nicht tun. Ich werde weiterhin bei jedem Fisch der nicht geschont ist entscheiden ob ich Ihn essen will oder nicht. Was soll ich mit nem 40er Zander oder nem 10cm Barsch??? Das kann man jetzt gerne als öffentliche Bekundung ansehen und mich vor den Kadi zerren- dann wird das wenigstens ENDLICH mal abschließend geklärt! Man kann gerne per PN meine Personalien erfragen- keine Sache!!
Nicht das wir uns Missverstehen, lieber Tierschutzbund, im Prinzip bin ich durchaus ein Fan von Organisationen wie euch und ich verstehe mich selber sogar als Angler auch selber als Naturschützer...- aber bei der Kampagne Zweifel ich echt langsam ob Ihr nicht langsam über das Ziel hinausschießt....
WIRKLICH SCHADE, daß wir uns in diesem Sinne wohl auseinandersetzen müssen anstatt gemeinsame Ziele mit gemeinsamen Kräften schneller zu erreichen!!

So, das waren my 2 Cents....:vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



friloo schrieb:


> Da waren wohl irgendwelche Drecksäue unterwegs, der ganze Angelplatz war zugemüllt mit Zigarettenkippen, bin auch Raucher aber ich habe immer ne leere Maisdose, die ich dann hinterher sowieso mit nach Hause nehme. Im Gestrüpp neben dem Angelplatz....
> ......Ist auch egal, jeder kennt die verluderten Fische die am Ufer treiben. Wieviele davon eines natürlichen Todes gestorben sind, lässt sich nicht feststellen.
> 
> Diese Eindrücke können sich auch unsere Gegner holen....


 
 Ich Angel seit über 40 Jahren und war früher fast täglich am Wasser.
 Da erstaunt es mich, das ich fast nie verluderte Fische sah.
 Tote Fische sah ich auch gar nicht so oft, wenn dann leider eher zahlreich nach Fischsterben.
 Du vermutest das die von Dier gesehenen Fische verluderten, ohne zu wissen warum sie verendeten...? 
 Den Wels und Die Story dahinter hast Du nicht einmal gesehen oder erlebt.....?

 Ich hoffe Dier ist klar, was Du für einen negativen Eindruck über das Angeln ......behauptest und hinterlässt.
 Wenn es denn der Wahrheit entspricht, ist es traurig.
 (Dann sollte man wohl mal unter den Anglern vor Ort aufräumen)
 Wenn es aber nicht stimmen sollte, wäre es noch trauriger, weil es einen falschen Eindruck hinterlassen würde.
 Einen Eindruck den Jeder Leser deiner Zeilen mitnimmt.
 Auch die Gegenseite wird uns ja vermutlich lesen.
 (Hier also mal ein..#h)

 Wobei das nicht bedeuten soll, Wahrheiten besser zu unterschlagen, von so etwas halte ich gar nichts.

 P.S: Ich hoffe Du hast den Müll dann mitgenommen und die Sache gemeldet.
 Bei uns wärst Du sonst deinen Schein auch los.
 Da ermahnt man sich dann gegenseitig.

 Was den T.S.B und die Kampagne betrifft, glaube ich nicht das noch viel kommt.
 Wobei wir Angler aufpassen müssen das wir uns nicht immer mehr entfremden.
 Viel häufiger als Tierschutz gegen Angler ist es doch wohl ein Angler gegen Angler.
 Auch unseren eigenen Reihen sind eingefleischte Tierschützer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Danke. Die Kampagne des TSB dient in erster Linie dazu, Angler zu provozieren...zu möglichst lautem, aggressiven, gerne unklugen Rechtfertigungsgeschrei.
> 
> Daraus erwartet man gehaltvolle Angriffspunkte für ein weiteres Vorgehen.
> 
> ...




Ich darf mal ein wenig beim denken helfen?

Es geht um eine, nein, zwei Kampagnen. Kampagnen können direkt und plump sein, oder aber ein ganz anderes primäres  Ziel haben, als der oberflächliche Leser vermutet.


Da wäre zunächst die des Tierschutzbundes. 

Die ist in der Tat direkt, aber auch plump. Der vermeintliche Nebensatz, es gäbe bessere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als das angeln, offenbart das eigentliche Ziel. Und das ist das plumpe daran. Mit diesem Satz wird dem Leser erklärt, was sich bei durchschnittlich intelligenten Menschen ansonsten unterschwellig in Ihrem Kopf ausbreiten würde. Plumpheit ist jedoch kontraproduktiv, weil es bei den meisten - insbesondere noch unentschlossenen - Menschen eine instinktive Abneigung gegen so offen aufgedrückte Meinungen gibt. Beziehungsweise ist eine auferlegte Meinung niemals so gefestigt, wie eine selbst gebildete. In so fern macht dieser Hinweis auf bessere Freizeitbeschäftigungen die Wirkung der Kampagne zu einem großen Teil zunichte. Gut so.

Unsere Gegenkampagne richtet sich offensichtlich und auf dieses Thema bezogen,  gegen den Tierschutz.

Wirklich ?

Jetzt mit denken anfangen.

Kann man damit einen eingefleischten Angelgegner zum umdenken bewegen ? Kann eine solche Kampagne die Masse Mensch unserer Gesellschaft nachhaltig beeinflussen ?

Wenn die Antwort Nein ist, ist das Denken auf dem richtigen Gleis.

Weiterdenken.

Wer könnte denn davon beeinflusst werden? Wer könnte sich denn, spräche oder handle er gegen den Inhalt deser Kampagne, offen auf die Seite der Angelgegner versetzt sehen?  Wer, wenn nicht die Angelgegner, könnte denn das primäre Ziel einer solchen Gegenkampagne sein? Und wer, mit direktem Einfluss auf Regularien und Verbote, könnte dadurch möglicherweise in seinen Handlungen beeinflusst werden?

Nun zu Ende denken....


----------



## dieteraalland (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich darf mal ein wenig beim denken helfen?
> 
> 
> Wer könnte denn davon beeinflusst werden? Wer könnte sich denn, spräche oder handle er gegen den Inhalt deser Kampagne, offen auf die Seite der Angelgegner versetzt sehen? Wer, wenn nicht die Angelgegner, könnte denn das primäre Ziel einer solchen Gegenkampagne sein? Und wer, mit direktem Einfluss auf Regularien und Verbote, könnte dadurch möglicherweise in seinen Handlungen beeinflusst werden?
> ...


 
 bitte keine schlafende Hunde wecken #d
 auch die am langen Hebel sitzen lesen mit

 siehe neues Landes Jagdgesetz in unserm Land :r


----------



## Ossipeter (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Die sind doch schon längst geweckt! Es muss daraufhin gearbeitet werden, dass Angeln als legimitierte Ausübung eines niedergeschrieben und eingetragenen Rechtes ausgeübt wird. Mehr nicht. Wo sind die Verbände?


----------



## Sharpo (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich darf mal ein wenig beim denken helfen?
> 
> Es geht um eine, nein, zwei Kampagnen. Kampagnen können direkt und plump sein, oder aber ein ganz anderes primäres  Ziel haben, als der oberflächliche Leser vermutet.
> 
> ...



Die Gegner wird man damit nicht bekehren können.
Man kann aber unwissenden Bürgern damit die Sichtweise der Angler näher bringen.
Und ganz wichtig wäre dies für die heranwachsende Generation.

Es gibt nicht nur die Peta- Meinung sondern auch andere Tatsachen und Meinungen.
Und diese sollten Vereine und Verbände auch öffentlich machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und diese sollten Vereine und Verbände auch öffentlich machen.


Jo, wenn Weihnachten auf Ostern fällt...................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und diese sollten Vereine und Verbände auch öffentlich machen.



Beim derzeitigen PR Verständnis des BV und Holzhackerthesen eines Dr.Spahn besser nicht.

Solche Leute,wie zuvor schon Drosse',Braun und andere, machen  öffentlich kaputt,was div. Vereine in mühevoller Arbeit an Aufklärung leisten.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Gegenkampagne?

 Macht der DAFV alles richtig, wenn er eine Kampagne wie die hier diskutierte einfach ignoriert?

 Auch da muss man unterscheiden. Und zwar zwischen eigener, positiver Aufklärungsarbeit in der Öffentlichkeit und einer expliziten Gegenkampagne.

Gäbe es eine eigene Aufklärungskampagne mit öffentlich positiver Darstellung des Angelns, dann muss man nicht über jedes Stöckchen der selbsternannten Tierschützer springen. Aber leider fehlt es daran, weil der DAFV nicht mal kampagnenfähig ist. So wäre dann eine gezielte Gegendarstellung mit möglichst großer Streuwirkung geboten, auch wenn der TSB-Nummer wirkliche Argumente fehlen, mit denen man sich auseinandersetzen könnte.


----------



## harzsalm (4. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Bei Blohm &Voss in HH den größten Blechar.......bauen lassen und den Verband komplett  zuschei......... lassen!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## harzsalm (4. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Lieber Thomas,ich habe über 40 Jahre in Stuttgart gelebt.Bei euch Schwaben habe ich leider auch einige" Ausdrücke"und Sprüche gelernt,die aber ich nie  zu Hause in der norddeutschen Familie anwende.Aber es hat mir dort bei euch immer gut gefallen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Schwäbisch isch un bleibd held Kuldursbrooch..
;-)


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. September 2015)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich darf mal ein wenig beim denken helfen?
> 
> Es geht um eine, nein, zwei Kampagnen. Kampagnen können direkt und plump sein, oder aber ein ganz anderes primäres  Ziel haben, als der oberflächliche Leser vermutet.
> 
> ...




Vereinfacht gedacht : die Kampagne des TSB interessiert die Wenigsten.

Und das ist auch gut so.

Vom interessierten Rest , der sich laut FB aus Anglern und wenigen Tierrechtlern/Schützern zusammensetzt, kommen mehrheitlich kritische Töne.

Bernd sagte , dass da nicht mehr Viel kommt.

Denke ich auch; nur nicht provozieren lassen, hat man nicht nötig .

Alles Gut.

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Vor einem Jahr...................................................

Immer noch Untätigkeit bei Angelverhinderungsverband DAFV und seinen abnickenden Mitgliedsverbänden.............


----------



## Franky (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

2 mein Lieber... Es war vor 2 Jahren. Willkommen in 201u


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

sche....................

Hasch recht ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*

Agitieren will gelernt sein ;-)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als großen Knackpunkt an. Es passiert nichts.
> Dabei kann man Angeln mit sehr vielen positiven Aspekten verbinden, die sich wunderbar bewerben lassen:
> 
> Erholung, Entspannung, Naturerlebnis, Freiheit, Spannung, Urlaub, Sport, usw. vom Meer bis zu malerischen Gebirgsflüssen. Positive Bilder durch und durch, da müsste jeder Marketing-Experte mit der Zunge schnalzen.
> ...



Prinz Charles und seine Söhne, Horst Hrubesch, der Tierfilmer Andreas-Kieling ... Die Liste prominenter ließe sich fortsetzen. Vielleicht machen wir mal eine Sammlung auf.

Im Übrigen mein Reden. Was wir brauchen ist eine Image-Kampagne pro Angeln. Bundesweit und multimedial angelegt: YouTube, FB, Twitter, Plakate, usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Kampagne Tierschutzbund: Gegen Catch and Release und Trophäenangeln*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Im Übrigen mein Reden. Was wir brauchen ist eine Image-Kampagne pro Angeln. Bundesweit und multimedial angelegt: YouTube, FB, Twitter, Plakate, usw.


Predige ich schon seit vor DAFV-Zeiten..

Unter Mikulin/Winkel im DAV wärs gegangen, die sind ja zu früh leider gestorben und dann kam der Übertritt in den VDSF mit Umbenennung in DAFV - da war dann jedes fortschrittlichere Denken schnell komplett vorbei


----------

